# Pumpkin Growers Thread 2018



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

After taking last year off, I am back in the pumpkin growing game. I ordered a 25 count of pumpkin seeds from pumpkins weighing between 500 and 700 pounds from Holland's giant pumpkins. Not saying that my pumpkins will grow that big but you never know.  The last frost date is about April 20 here in Georgia.

I will start my pumpkins indoors either this weekend or next weekend. I just do not look forward to the ever lasting vine borer war that will start around the 4th of July. Part of me is really hoping that by taking the year off that the initial waive of vine borers will be minimized since there were no vines to attack last year.

I hope some the regulars pop back in and those new to the pumpkin growing game. The enthusiasm of first time growers is really contagious. I have attached a pic of my new pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Last years patch was a total bust for me. The plants grew big and beautiful.....then whamo!!! Covered in mold. No matter how I treated or what I treated with they all fizzled out. So dissapointing.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I had a few pumpkins grow, both from some seeds and seedlings, Western Washington isn't the greatest growing climate. Had one Cinderella that got good sized it was from a throw away bunch of seeds I got from pumpkins I got my my doctor who got them from a neighbor who have a number of vines growing in their horse manure pile. The horses were just eating them. I attempted to save the seed from my lovely Cinderella to try again and alas dummy me I left them were the wildlife could get to them while they chilled for the winter on the porch. All eaten up.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Last year we got a few pie pumpkins. I think we still have some pumpkin puree in the freezer. We are planning a garden this year again and will probably plant more pumpkins.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

It's already in the 90's here in AZ so I plan on planting tomorrow. Hoping to get some good ones this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to see everyone's pumpkin juices are flowing. I purchased my starter pots and soil this weekend. I might try to get 24 planted tonight. A little behind schedule. I was hoping to have them growing indoors for about a month before the last average frost date which is April 25th for Atlanta.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I got 22 pumpkins planted in pots last Wednesday and I re-watered them this evening. Even though this is my fourth year of growing pumpkins, it feels like I forgot everything after my year off. I probably should of pre-germinated the seeds like I did one year. If I recall correctly it takes about two weeks for the plants to emerge from the soil. I will try to take them outside for some good sun once the weather is predicted to break 70 on a regular basis.

As a reminder, I am getting a real early start in hopes of growing a fairly large pumpkin. June is a decent time to start most regular size pumpkins.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We are still under a chance of some snow tomorrow. Flurries or a shower at best but still, I want SPRING BACK!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

As I type this, it's flurrying.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> As I type this, it's flurrying.<img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />


It's snowing here to!!! I'm wondering if it's ever going to warm up! Maybe by June perhaps...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

First overnight outside for my little pumpkin pots. The high today was 70, the low will be 55 and the high tomorrow will be 70 again. We still have some lows in the 40's coming up so I will have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I started some field pumpkins and pie pumpkins a week or so ago indoors. They are doing pretty well so far. My daughter wanted sunflowers so I started a few of those as well as some peas and gourds. In a few days I think I'll start some corn beans and a couple of types of peppers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Getting nervous about my seedlings. I have not seen any up pop-up and it has been about 10 days. At least I started early enough that I can always plant more.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We've still got frost warnings for tonite & tomorrow nite.

I'm starting some seeds, of all kinds not just pumpkins, indoors this weekend, hopefully to be planted outside by Mother's Day.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've not really done anything in the garden yet this year I've had a couple of my hens hatch babes REALLY early this year and it's been keeping me busy keeping the safe and warm and dry, been a chilly wet spring here. Reading how some of you have starts indoors waiting for the warmth to plant them outside. Recall years ago reading that squash starts don't really do very well transplanted. At least they don't do well for me the best years have been the ones where in the Fall I toss the pumpkin guts out into the pumpkin bed and cover them over. Whenever I plant starts it takes them forever to grow and even longer to develop fruit. The PNW is such a cool climate with so short a growing season and I have so little full sun my tomatoes get most of that space. So do you do anything special to your transplants to insure good growth? I've learned from someone here to "tickle" my flowers to make sure that some get a good pollination but still green with envy how well everyone else's plants do compared to mine.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Zombie4* said:


> Last years patch was a total bust for me. The plants grew big and beautiful.....then whamo!!! Covered in mold. No matter how I treated or what I treated with they all fizzled out. So dissapointing.


You need to find a PMR resistant strain. I had good luck with Racer Plus variety. 

https://www.veseys.com/us/racerpluspmr.html?___from_store=ca

Old Zeb's if you're more the organic/heirloom type buyer. 

https://www.oldworldseeds.com/product-page/ol-zebs-pumpkin-seeds


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

For those starting seeds indoors, Talia did her science project on the seed starting methods for pumpkins. I got pictures somewhere. 

Anyhow, she tried several starter methods:

Baggy with damp paper towel
Soaking for an hour before planting
sand paper the edges a bit
low voltage stimulation (yes, some people hook up a 9v to their pots) 
and just plain old planting. 

The quickest method was the baggy method. Seeds on a damp paper towel in a ziplock. They sprouted fastest after transplanted to pots...but it was only a 1 day advantage over just plain old planting


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I've not really done anything in the garden yet this year I've had a couple of my hens hatch babes REALLY early this year and it's been keeping me busy keeping the safe and warm and dry, been a chilly wet spring here. Reading how some of you have starts indoors waiting for the warmth to plant them outside. Recall years ago reading that squash starts don't really do very well transplanted. At least they don't do well for me the best years have been the ones where in the Fall I toss the pumpkin guts out into the pumpkin bed and cover them over. Whenever I plant starts it takes them forever to grow and even longer to develop fruit. The PNW is such a cool climate with so short a growing season and I have so little full sun my tomatoes get most of that space. So do you do anything special to your transplants to insure good growth? I've learned from someone here to "tickle" my flowers to make sure that some get a good pollination but still green with envy how well everyone else's plants do compared to mine.


If you can, try to find some cheyenne bush pumpkins. https://www.honeymanseed.com/productDetail.asp_Q_catID_E_151_A_subCatID_E_476_A_productID_E_12553

I will say they do not keep as well as other varieties, so don't expect them to be around from september through thanksgiving, but are perfect for short growing seasons. I won't be planting mine until MID-LATE JULY this year as a result to harvest mid October.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no idea what this growing season will be like. The memes going around facebook about it being actually the 105th of January are entirely too correct. My youngest's birthday is next week - last year I took the day off work and got a wicked sunburn in a t-shirt and capris putting up the trampoline I bought her to surprise her when she got home from school. Today it has snow on it. And yet they're calling for a hot summer. Who knows. Might have to look into a variety that can do a short season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I cleaned up my herb garden yesterday, harvested about 10 pieces of asparagus, pulled up the mint with extreme prejudice & got rid of all the dead stuff. My lovage, mint & catnip is taking over but that's OK with me. I need to harvest some catnip already.

I started some seeds today. It's still kinda cold at night so I'll have to bring them in, but it's finally getting warm during the day so I can set them out during the daytime. Now we'll have to till the actual garden soon.

I saved some seeds from the warty pumpkins & peanut pumpkins I bought last year to plant this year so we'll see how they go. I also saved some other pumpkin or gourd seed but I've no clue what it is since I never bagged & labeled it so it will be a surprise when it comes up!

I also started beets, spinach, cilantro, cayenne & habanero pepper seeds too.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

So much for an early start. None of my Holland giant pumpkin seeks germinated.  I ordered some atlantic giant seeds from Burpee. I have used Burpee three times and had a germination rate in the 90% range each time. Anyway, not much of a setback since I will still have 4 months plus of growing season.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> So much for an early start. None of my Holland giant pumpkin seeks germinated.  I ordered some atlantic giant seeds from Burpee. I have used Burpee three times and had a germination rate in the 90% range each time. Anyway, not much of a setback since I will still have 4 months plus of growing season.


How were you trying to germinate? Straight in the ground? 

Going back to Talia's science fair project, we had a ton of trouble starting and actually had to do the project twice as we had written off the first batch of seeds. 

The second batch did just fine, but we'd forgotten about the first batch. A week after the fair, we open the shop and see sprouts everywhere. It took 4 weeks for that first batch to sprout, but it DID.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't leave out my seeds today, we're getting a deluge of rain the next 2 days & I don't want them water logged.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well we're in the 70s today so I put out my seeds & some were already sprouting just from being inside for 2 days!! Hopefully when I get home I'll have more sprouted.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm only going to put out one plant this year and I'm putting it out very late. Squash Vine Borers are a major issue and I'm going to try and outlast them as they go through their cycle.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had all sorts of spinach coming up, I even had a couple of pumpkin/gourd seeds sprouting!!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I have decided to plant sunflowers instead of pumpkins this year. Pumpkins were way too much maintenance.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE sunflowers too! I should see if I can find the seeds I bought last year & start some of those too.

My pumpkin seeds are the biggest sprouts right now.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> I LOVE sunflowers too! I should see if I can find the seeds I bought last year & start some of those too.
> 
> My pumpkin seeds are the biggest sprouts right now.


I'm hoping they are easier to care for ?? I got a variety of sizes and colors to plant. Looks like our weather is gonna be warmer (fingers crossed)!! I'm gonna plant this week. I will post pics...if they grow lol!!?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Zombie4* said:


> I'm hoping they are easier to care for ?? I got a variety of sizes and colors to plant. Looks like our weather is gonna be warmer (fingers crossed)!! I'm gonna plant this week. I will post pics...if they grow lol!!?


As long as you can keep them from the squirrels, they're usually pretty easy to take care of. Just make sure they get full sun & heat.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys - 1st time checking back in after Halloween and I was excited to see this thread. I am attempting to grow some pumpkins this year, too. I am going to have to use grow bags as my backyard is just concrete and pool. I live in So Cal so I was ging to plant the seeds in a few weeks. I found some seed packets on Amazon that contain a few varieties in it so I am just going to plant and see what happens. The photo in my avatar is a pumpkin that grew in our backyard when I was about 10. I believe it was just from a random seed that ended up growing. My dad cut the blossoms off but one so all the "energy" went to the one and it grew to be 70 lbs or so. Unfortunately, the gardener accidentally cut the vine while edging the backyard so it never got a chance to get full size. Nevertheless, we were "famous" in our town that Halloween because an article was run in the paper about it. Not many people grow their own pumpkins in L.A. (now or then!)!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My pumpkin seedlings are getting big!! It's going to rain this weekend so no tilling, but hopefully we can at least get in there & clean up a little.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, all! I'll be growing pumpkins, again, this year. 

I normally do mini and pie sized, such as Jack Be Littles, Wee Be Littles and Triple Treats...but, this year, I am going a different route just as an experiment and for the fun of it.

Last year, we found a white pumpkin and a blue/green pumpkin on the sides of the roads. (We live were there are lots of farms and Pumpkin patches, and they sometimes fall off the trucks.) We saved them, cleaned them up, as they were a bit beat up on, and used them as decor. At the end of the season, I scooped out, cleaned and saved some of the seeds from each. We figured, why not? They were free! Let's try and see if we can get some to grow, as they were beautiful colored pumpkins! 

Now, we know that there is no way to know if there had been any cross germination with these, as we don't know where they came from or how they were grown but...if we can get any to sprout...it could be fun to see if we get anything and what they end up being! I would LOVE if they were pure seeds and will look like the pumpkins we took them from, but only time will tell. Hopefully, they will germinate and grow. If not, I will still have time to get in a few batches of minis, as they don't take as long to mature.

Funnily, I probably don't have room for full sized pumpkin vines...they will fully take over my garden and probably spill out into the walkways, lol, but it's just for one season. I wanted to try something different than my usual types. I hope I get something for the effort! It will be a gamble!

I always use the baggie/damp paper towel method in a dark, warm place. I usually get germination in just a day or two. Then, depending on weather, I will either direct sow into the garden or pot and transplant. I usually like to pot and transplant, as then I can see which direction the vine will go from the first true leaves that sprout from the seedlings, and know how to plant them in the garden to go the direction I wish them to go. I have always had good luck transplanting...so far, lol.

Our weather just FINALLY warmed up enough to start a little outdoor planting. It was a very cold start to our Spring!! I started a lot indoors, and just recently transplanted outside. So far, I have Giant Sunflowers, Jalapenos, Banana Peppers, Habanero Peppers, Tomatoes, Marigolds, Sage and Lavender...then Thyme and Carrots direct sowed...going on out there. Soon, I'll start my Cucumbers and Zucchini indoors, and then Pumpkins, all to be planted once I know the weather will stay warm enough. As it is, I may have to cover my tomatoes, lavender and peppers, tonight, as it will get below 50, which is borderline cool for them.

I can't wait to see how everyone does!! Love seeing the pics, each year! Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got volunteers coming up in droves. Going to hurt to till them all under. 

Also signed a pumpkin futures contract, so I'm guaranteed 100 in October, so my home garden is just for fun, no worries this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, none of my Holland giant pumpkin seeds germinated. That has never happened to me before. It could be on me though, because the peat pots got caught in a deluge, and maybe too much water soaked in. I bought some Atlantic Giants from Burpee. I have used Burpee four times before with a germination rate near 100%.

I will be direct sowing this Sunday. I have never done that before but I lost steam trying to get them started indoors.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My weird little seedlings are very happy! Hopefully we're getting things in this weekend or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I believe it was just from a random seed that ended up growing. My dad cut the blossoms off but one so all the "energy" went to the one and it grew to be 70 lbs or so.


Cool story. People don't realize how big a 70 lb. pumpkin is in person. A pumpkin that size fills a grocery a cart. Don't get me wrong, I always shoot for a couple of hundred pounds, but I have grown only three pumpkins over sixty pounds and none over 80lbs. But one of them was nice enough to win the North Georgia State Fair. I think your story is cooler because you were a kid and that made it all more magical.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

As promised, I direct sowed 28 Atlantic Giant pumpkin seeds this afternoon. We are suppose to have some rain later in the weeks so that should help with watering the new plants. It will be interesting to see how many emerge. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> As promised, I direct sowed 28 Atlantic Giant pumpkin seeds this afternoon. We are suppose to have some rain later in the weeks so that should help with watering the new plants. It will be interesting to see how many emerge. Fingers crossed.



Hi,

Do you have to tent your pumpkins down there to protect the skin from that intense heat? I can't wait to see pictures on how your season goes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just started my seed germination baggies. We will see if the seeds I saved from those blue and white pumpkins I found last year will germinate or not. If not, I started some of my JBLs, too. Here's to hoping!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone ever use Hollands Giants seeds? I'm going to try a seed that came out of a 1,400 pumpkin this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Day two and all my seeds are germinating and sprouting in my baggies!! Yes!! Such good little babies!! (...and, yes, I lovingly told them so, lol.) Even the blue and white pumpkin seeds that I harvested, myself, last year, are germinating strong! I'm so excited to grow them and see what I get!!  This might be my best year for germination, yet. I usually get a good germination rate...but this is 100% of all my pumpkins, cucumbers and zucchini! Awesome! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Anyone ever use Hollands Giants seeds? I'm going to try a seed that came out of a 1,400 pumpkin this year.


Haven't heard of that variety. Just the Atlantic Giants which my uncle regularly grew 100-300 lb pumpkins with, and Wallace Whoppers he did the one year, we couldn't move. (500-1000 lb) He never really purposely did the watering schedule or trimming back to one pumpkin per vine required to get county fair size with either.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Holland's are just a strain of Atlantic Giants just like Dill's Atlantic Giants. I purchased Holland seeds myself this year and posted about it earlier in the thread. It did not go well, but appeared to be user error since they got too soggy. I am worried about the same thing happening to the seeds that I planted last week by direct sowing. If these drown out, then I might be done for the year. lol


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger on some Pumpkin Tree/Pumpkin on a Stick seeds. 

Not technically PUMPKINS, but for the same purpose, really. Been curious about them for a while, and just figured it was time.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I just did the same. Planted about 4 different kinds of pumpkins in a couple of grow bags. Fingers crossed they take! I would love to see what yours will look like, UnOrthodOx!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My seedlings are getting big, fast! It's getting close to time for them to be planted out in the garden! (Having always grown minis and pie sizes, I was surprised on how big the larger pumpkin seedlings are, in comparison, lol.)


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

That time of year again, when I briefly consider trying the pumpkin thing - and then immediately remember the horrors of insects, heat, and carrying water around, and think "NAH!" I don't think I have the energy level for gardening anymore anyway, alas - I don't know how I did it before.

Need to see if I've still got some JBL seeds, though. I planted those in a container last year and they did pretty well, so maybe that's worth another try.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess it is on like Donkey Kong. I have 16 plants emerging out of 26 seeds after seven days. It will be interesting see how close I get to 26 plants.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

It's so exciting to hear about everyone's progress!?? I planted a few different varieties of Sunflowers this year. I have many seedlings coming up. I will post picks after I can weed lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Up to 21 out of 26. Not too shabby.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Good news/bad news. I am up to 22 out of 26 pumpkin sprouts. However, apparently we are going to be the center of a tropical depression this weekend. As a result, we are looking at 4-8 inches of rain by Sunday. I am nervous that that will be too much water for my little plants.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght. I hope your little pumpkin babies make it through the storm! I hope you all stay safe and dry, too!

All of my Pumpkin seedlings have been transplanted into the garden and are doing well, so far. I had a few extra and gave some to my aunt and uncle in law to plant if they'd like. I still have a couple more to find a home for. (I need to stop germinating so many seeds, lol...I always worry that the day I only do a few is the day none will germinate!) 

Something keeps ripping up my giant sunflowers. I'm down to three, now...and one of those will have to be thinned out. I honestly wonder if it's the birds...robins, to be exact, as they have been digging holes like crazy all over my garden for all the earthworms in the loose soil. I dealt with this last year, too. I am hoping the remaining three have gotten big enough, now, that they will be left alone to grow. 

We are at the beginning of a major hot spell...here's to hoping all my babies (pumpkins, sunflowers, and other assorted veggies) will survive it!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am still amazed at how off weather people can be even with modern technology. They announced on Thursday night that the rain would be rolling in on Friday afternoon, and we were suppose to have 4-8 inches of rain by the end of Saturday. And as I am writing this on Sunday afternoon,we have had zero rain and I had to water my pumpkins.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Holy crap 26 plants (now 22)? Do you have a full acre of pumpkins??? LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally got mine in the ground yesterday. Warty & peanut pumpkins, I'm not sure how many vines of each, 4-6 of each maybe, so we'll see. My garden is pretty big, 16 X 32, & I've got other viney things like cukes, cantaloupes, sugar baby watermelons going too (among other things) & I gotta have room for them too since those are edibles.

Right now the garden looks sparse, stuff all around the edges, but come July you won't see anything but vines.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I planted mine last Saturday in Grow bags and as of today I still don't have any sprouts. Remaining hopeful, though.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Holy crap 26 plants (now 22)? Do you have a full acre of pumpkins??? LOL



I use the old Russian army approach to growing pumpkin. Vast numbers against opposing forces. I will lose almost 1/3 of my plants to the squash vine borer around July 10th, and then I will lose another another 1/3 of the survivors to the second wave of vine borers in late August. I am lucky to have 2-6 pumpkins by the end. There are very few pumpkin growers of note in the South because our mild winters leave us vulnerable to a larger variety of pests.




RCIAG said:


> I finally got mine in the ground yesterday. Warty & peanut pumpkins, I'm not sure how many vines of each, 4-6 of each maybe, so we'll see.


I love those two variety of pumpkins especially the peanut. I was tempted to grow the peanut this year. But I still want to give it a go in trying to grow a really large pumpkin. I would love to grow a pumpkin that breaks 200lbs.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> I use the old Russian army approach to growing pumpkin. Vast numbers against opposing forces. I will lose almost 1/3 of my plants to the squash vine borer around July 10th, and then I will lose another another 1/3 of the survivors to the second wave of vine borers in late August. I am lucky to have 2-6 pumpkins by the end. There are very few pumpkin growers of note in the South because our mild winters leave us vulnerable to a larger variety of pests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with the vine borers I still haven't found a way to combat them. Yellow buckets of water lets you know that they are around and I've tried everything from row covers to wrapping the base of the stem in nylons and tinfoil to prevent them. I haven't grown anything in a couple years to thin them out and I'm putting out a plant after their moth season ends and I'll just settle for whatever I get this year.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I have sprouts! I have the grow bags at the side of the house so I only see them when I go out to water. Monday I still had nothing and I was beginning to lose hope. Today I have about 7 two inch high shoots. I am sooo excited! No idea what kind they are. I had a packet with about 5 different kinds in it and planted most of them. It will be fun to see what they turn out to be.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Good luck with the vine borers I still haven't found a way to combat them. Yellow buckets of water lets you know that they are around and I've tried everything from row covers to wrapping the base of the stem in nylons and tinfoil to prevent them. I haven't grown anything in a couple years to thin them out and I'm putting out a plant after their moth season ends and I'll just settle for whatever I get this year.


Chemicals are usually effective. The trick is knowing WHEN. If you have a local entomology department in one of the universities, they probably have spray dates.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I got so busy with school ending that nothing really got planted...yet. On the other hand there is a random plant growing in the yard that is either pumpkin, gourd or watermelon. I'm betting on watermelon. I was wondering though, is there any other part of a pumpkin plant that is edible? I'm pretty sure the blossoms are, but what about the leaves? Has anyone here tried anything like that?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

McBernes said:


> I got so busy with school ending that nothing really got planted...yet. On the other hand there is a random plant growing in the yard that is either pumpkin, gourd or watermelon. I'm betting on watermelon. I was wondering though, is there any other part of a pumpkin plant that is edible? I'm pretty sure the blossoms are, but what about the leaves? Has anyone here tried anything like that?


Watermelon leaves look very different from pumpkin leaves. They usually have more separations than pumpkin leaves. Pumpkin leaves are more solid.

Watermelon










Pumpkin









And that pic was from a story about how to cook & prepare pumpkin leaves!
http://theafricachannel.com/how-to-prepare-cook-pumpkin-leaves/

I also discovered there's also a ton of vids on Youtube. Just search "edible pumpkin leaves." I had no idea you could eat them.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=edible+pumpkin+leaves


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

trying to start the pumpkin on a stick seeds this week. 


Trying to be patient on the bush pumpkins. I know the math says I don't need to start the seeds till July, but it feels wrong.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks RCIAG, i seems they are pumpkins. I don't know how they got from the back yard to the front, but there it is lol. Some of those recipes look interesting too. In one they are cooking with mustard oil. I didn't even know that was a thing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My warty & peanut pumpkin vines are doing great! I haven't even had to water them since we've had enough rain to keep them watered.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I opted for Sunflowers this year. I weeded as much as I could reach! They are growing very quickly!?? I'm hoping to have better luck with these. The pumpkins last year were a bust.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I just got mine planted this week with a total of 27 plants. Last year I planted over 100 plants in the same area and it was too overcrowded, so this year I decided to see if less is more. I just used store bought seeds, which I’ve had success with in the past.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just ordered some bush pumpkin, pumpkin-on-a-stick, apple gourd & giant pumpkin seeds for next year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Which bush pumpkins did you get?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Um...Kandy Korn Plus Hybrid from Park Seed.
https://parkseed.com/kandy-korn-plus-hybrid-pumpkin-seeds/p/52650-PK-P1/

This is what sold me on them:


> Kandy Korn is quite tolerant of powdery mildew, making it a good choice for humid and wet climates where other pumpkins may struggle.


Of course this year has been ridonkulously wet which means next year (when I'm going to plant these) we will be in a drought situation.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Everything is growing well. I will take pictures in a couple of weeks. I wonder if direct sowing has created larger vines or if my memory is going bad. But, I think I will direct sow from here on out. I ended up with 23 out of 26 seeds germinating. My vines are approaching 3ft.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> trying to start the pumpkin on a stick seeds this week.


Well those all died. 

Sprouted good, but the heat just roasted the seedlings. I need to get them going indoors early spring next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have my pumpkin plants thinned down to the ones I'm keeping. They are doing good and are healthy, so far...they haven't hit that super growth spurt, yet, though. My two giant sunflowers I was left with after animals and storms killing the rest are really taking off, now. Once everything starts to get a bit bigger, I'll start taking pics, too. We have another super hot spell from today through Monday...we will see what in my veggie garden lives through it. They lived through the first one we had when they were all babies so, hopefully, they will survive through this one, too, now that they are a bit stronger! The weather this year has been completely wacky...and it gets worse and weirder every year...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi WitchyKitty -

How do you know when the right time to thim=n them is? Minie are about 8 inches tall and I have them in grow bags so I am thinking probably only 1 or 2 plants per bag but wasn't sure at what point to start thinning. Do you have any advise? Thanks so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Hi WitchyKitty -
> 
> How do you know when the right time to thim=n them is? Minie are about 8 inches tall and I have them in grow bags so I am thinking probably only 1 or 2 plants per bag but wasn't sure at what point to start thinning. Do you have any advise? Thanks so much!


It should say on the back of your seed packet when the best time for each variety is for thinning. (If you don't have the packet, you can usually look up what you planted online and find out) I honestly just go by how they look after they get the first true leaves. Depending on how many I planted per spot, say I have four in each spot... I thin by half, usually, picking the strongest looking ones, then a week or so later, I thin down to the two strongest, and then finally, once they start to get more leaves, I thin to the strongest one per area. When thinning, do not pull them, as you could damage the roots of the ones you are keeping, especially if they are a bit bigger and have good root systems going and they are tangled together. Snip them off at the base.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My first female flowers are beginning to sprout. It is about time to start looking for vine borer eggs and bore holes. Let the games begin.....


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> It should say on the back of your seed packet when the best time for each variety is for thinning. (If you don't have the packet, you can usually look up what you planted online and find out) I honestly just go by how they look after they get the first true leaves. Depending on how many I planted per spot, say I have four in each spot... I thin by half, usually, picking the strongest looking ones, then a week or so later, I thin down to the two strongest, and then finally, once they start to get more leaves, I thin to the strongest one per area. When thinning, do not pull them, as you could damage the roots of the ones you are keeping, especially if they are a bit bigger and have good root systems going and they are tangled together. Snip them off at the base.


Thank you so much! That is truly helpful!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Vine Borers are out. I have grown pumpkins 4 of the last six years and it is always the same. I spent about two hours in the patch today. I have lost six plants already. I sprayed three vine borers flying around, and I have one confirmed KIA. I scrapped and squished about a dozen eggs off of vines and killed about six borers worms already inside the vines. 

Thankfully, I got some some of the worms before they had eaten into the hollow core. I will add some pics as I continue to post. From the looks of the damage, I probably should have been paying attention to them about 2-3 three weeks ago.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

For first timers and lurkers, I thought I would make a few posts about the dreaded squash vine borer. SVB is a moth, but it has a natural defense mechanism built in. It looks like a wasp/hornet so it is left alone. After awhile they are easy to spot, they have shorter wings and legs than a wasp plus they are more red and have a tighter flight pattern. They are basically lazy moths. I normally see them between noon and 4 pm. I have attached a top side picture and bottom side picture of the confirmed SVB kill. I hit two others with spray but they fell below the pumpkin canopy to the ground and I could not find them.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Keep up the fight Col.! I can't stand the SVB.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

*Update*

I planted my seeds on Tuesday June 5th directly in the ground instead of in peat pots. I finally started seeing them come up on Saturday the 16th, so it took 11 days to break through. I haven't gone into the patch to inspect all of the rows, but from what I can tell it appears that I have a pretty good germination rate. 

I made 3 mounds of dirt which are approximately 40 feet long with about 5 feet of space in between the mounds. On each mound I planted 3 seeds together, and planted at intervals of about 5 feet apart. In about 2 weeks, after the plants have started to grow and the first true leaves form, I'll be snip off two of the plants in each are and keeping the healthiest looking plant. 

We are expecting some pretty good pumpkin growing weather in our area this week with temperatures reaching 94 today, and being in the mid-80s the rest of the week, with hopefully some rain mixed in at some point.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool of you to post pictures of what the Vine Borers look like, Col. Fryght, so everyone can keep an eye open for them! I wish you the best of luck in your valiant fight against them!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My pumpkins were doing great until the wind came up while DH was spraying herbicide on on the cornfield adjacent to my pumpkin patch. That knocked them back a bit, but fortunately we had good rains since, and despite some cuppled leaves, most seem to be coming out of it. They just started to run in the last few days. There are a few tiny male buds visible, but nothing that looks close to opening yet. Thank goodness I haven't yet had vine borers, but I do have my own insect race. I need fruit set before the rootworm beetles come out en masse. Once the corn is pollinated and the silks dry up, the beetles go looking for the next best thing, and they'll eat up pumpkin flowers. 
I started Peanut, One Too Many, Rouge vif d'Etampes, and Early Giant (which isn't *giant*, but should be on the large side of normal pumpkins). I recently tossed a couple old seeds in the ground (but I'm not holding my breath on those), and started a couple little pumpkin, short-season seeds in a pot. I'm going to try growing those up a mostly-dead tree, just for fun. And then I have my gourds 
Pumpkins on a stick got off to a slow start, but they took off once it heated up. They're actually a type of eggplant, (native to SE Asia) so they like the heat. There's no fruit on them yet, but the plants look good. 

As far as starting seeds early in pots vs. planting directly in the ground-- It has been my experience that if I plant cucurbit seeds at the same time I transplant several-week-old seedlings, the in-ground seeds appear to catch up to the early-started plants pretty quickly. A few weeks later, there's no visible difference. I still start plants inside because it helps me deal with the frustration of our late springs. In my case, I honestly don't think it helps the pumpkins.


----------



## SIEFKA (Oct 22, 2017)

This is my second year of planting pumpkins. I still live at home for now until my college loans are paid but I cant grow them in my yard unfortunately. Luckily I have an abandoned lot right across from my house where I can grow pumpkins. The lot is very overgrown but with time I can make it work. I planted about 12 plants so far. The ones I planted straight from seed did not turn out so well so I went to the local nursery to find more plants. They were giving away an entire palette of pumpkins so that is where a majority of mine are coming from. Some of them are doing very good others not so much. I'm not too concerned due to I will also buy some at the end of the year but I do enjoy growing them. I consider them my children after all.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My next couple of post will be about preventing vine borers from destroying all of your pumpkin plants. IMO, the most effective method is picking off the eggs before they hatch. A single vine borer moth can lay about 60 eggs. So it is easy to see why you could walk out one day and see your crop devastated. SVB eggs take one to two weeks to hatch. Once you know how spot them, they start to stick out like a neon sign.

They have a clay pot color and a light sheen due to their waxy exterior. It is that damn exterior that dramatically reduces the impact of pesticides. From my experience, about 80% of the eggs are laid within the bottom three inches of the stalk or vine. The other 20% are up near the leaf or the base of the leaf. The eggs are about the size of the tip of a pencil or like a spec of dirt.

When I find an egg, I gently scrap it off and place it on top of my thumb nail. Then, I roll my other thumb nail over the top to squish the egg. It generally makes a satisfying crunch. I have posted pics from the web of eggs below.


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I am so excited to start pumpkins for the first time. I have two plots available to me—one I am renting that cost me way too much, and one on some land my neighbor owns. He is letting me grow there in exchange for help with his chickens.

I am going to start my plants this Sunday. I am surprised to see in this thread that many people had trouble starting in the ground, most books I've read advise against starting in pots. I might as well try both!

I work in the nursery business so I have gotten some tips from my coworkers and bosses. Here in the south, vine borers are hell. An option is floating row cover, comme ça:
https://www.gardeners.com/buy/summer-row-covers-garden-fabric/32-644VS.html

It keeps out borers very well, but there are some downsides. Among them, while it keeps flying bugs out well, row cover doesn't keep out burrowing insects. It also keeps out predators like birds that prey on these nuisances. 

I am also going to try BT, or _Bacillus thuringiensis_, sold as Dipel or Thuricide. It is an organic bacteria insecticide that targets caterpillars while leaving other insects unharmed.

Along with handpicking, I am going to use everything at my disposal to keep the buggers off!



I am planning on growing Big Max, Jack O' Lantern, Sugar Pie, and Jack be Little, along with squat gourds and luffas.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm aware that vine borers do exist in MN, and I try to be vigilant in hopes that if (when) they do show up, I can nip them in the bud. I appreciate any vine borer information that's shared, because I grow pumpkins every year, and I'm afraid it will just be a matter of time.
Before the flowers start showing up, I generally dust the bottom couple inches of each main stem, hoping that any adult borer that lands will die before laying a full complement of eggs-- and possibly hatchlings might die before they bore into the stem. 
Do any of you in serious Borer territory dust the basal stems, and have you had any luck with it? The U of M says we're heading into prime Borer time for this area-- last week of June. I discontinue before blossoms start to color up. I have honeybees and don't want to take chances with them.

Edit in-- I neglected to mention, I have had common stalk borers show up on occasion. They can easily ruin a plant, but they're not the scourge SVB are in the south. They're the main reason I dust the bases of my plants.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ulchabhan said:


> I am so excited to start pumpkins for the first time. .


I love your enthusiasm. I was the same way 6 years ago. You will eventually figure out whats works for you and what does not.You have certainly done your homework. You will have success and setbacks, but I find pumpkin growing a great way to get into the swing of Halloween.



ooojen said:


> Do any of you in serious Borer territory dust the basal stems, and have you had any luck with it?


I totally forgot about sevin dust. I used it a lot when I had my best year. I took last year off to tend to a very special female pumpkin pictured below. Thank you for reminding me. I bought a three pack today and will start using.


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

That is friggin adorable, Col.!! Yes, I am definitely anticipating setbacks. It happens when it comes to gardening!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable little pumpkin, Col.!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My pumpkins are starting to vine and have lots of baby male flowers...my JBL actually has one getting ready to bloom. I planted my three JBLs in the large barrel planter. The (possible) blue and (possible) white larger pumpkins are on each side, end, of the garden. (I say possible, because I grew them from seeds I saved out of pumpkins from last year that I didn't grow, myself, and I don't know if they were cross pollinated or not.)







View attachment 550311


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic color on your plants, WitchyKitty. Your plants have a cool neon green to them. My atlantic giants are more of a drab kelly green.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your plants look great, Col!  Mine are probably so green because of the fact that we have had a ton of rain recently. Mine usually tend to look this bright green early in the season. They will probably get a little duller once we get a dry spell and we get closer to Fall.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I mentioned that egg picking was the most effective way to stop vine borers from devastating your pumpkins. IMO, the second most effective defense system against vine borers is "main lining". Keep in mind, I would not throw out that term in a non-pumpkin conversation. 

After I have cleared a vine section of eggs, I dust the vine with sevin dust. I had forgotten about sevin dust until reminded by ooojen. I used sevin dust two years ago. This year I was just spraying the main vine with bug spray. I like sevin dust better. Like ooojen said, I hope that it might kill hatching eggs, and I think that it might occasionally kill full grown grubs eating their way out of the vine to burrow in the soil.

After I dust the main vine, I then cover the section with soil. I simply figure the more plant that you cover with soil the less target area for SVBs. They might even move on to meaningless tertiary (sp?) vines. Plus, the added soil might encourage more root growth which might be a life saver if the main vine suffers some SVB damage. 








View attachment 550399
View attachment 550399
View attachment 550403


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col.-- Looks like you grew the best little pumpkin of all last year (still growing, I bet)!
I'm still Sevin dusting my pumpkins' stems, too, but it won't be long before I'll have to quit for the sake of the bees. I usually cover a number of the nodes, or hill loose dirt under them, to get more roots, too. Even if borers don't find them, it helps the vines take up more moisture and nutrients, and to anchor them when it gets windy. I haven't tried covering the entire stems, but I have to say, yours look like a real challenge for any borer in the area! 
WitchyKitty-- Your vines look great, too! 
I decided to go ahead with JBLs also, since I had some seed on hand. I'm going to try to grow them where one side of a forked tree died. It could make an interesting Halloween Tree. The fruit is small enough that the branches should support it. I'll see! I hope the 90-95 day maturity they claim proves true. They don't even have their first true leaves yet.
The other types seem to be doing well. There are some little female flowers visible. Unfortunately it's rare for the first couple female blooms to set for me, but when they open, I'll be out there pollinating, just in case.
















View attachment 550479


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your plants look great, too, ooojen! I can't wait until I start to see my baby females...I have been searching, each day! I have females on my zucchini, but not my pumpkins, yet.

I would think your JBLs should be fine being held up by tree branches, even small ones. When growing up my garage at the old house, I had them just growing on small ropes tied from a trellis top up to small hooks on the underside of the roof...they held up fine!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Found this super cool squash vine borer villain photo posted by ooojen back in 2016. It is a reminder of how devious and devastating these moths can be to a pumpkin crop.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Checked on my plants at work today and they look terrible. A large percentage of them are terribly small and look like something has been eating the leaves. I decided to leave them go and plant some more seeds in case the first seeds continue to look bad. 

The small amount of assorted varieties I planted at home actually look pretty good this year, although I did notice something ate my two mounds that contained my Atlantic Giants. I planted additional seeds on these mounds as well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Look at all you with your patches and vines....


I'll be direct sowing this weekend. 

I know, it sounds freaking insanely late to me as well, but the last two years experience and the math says it should work.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's the pumpkin that migrated from the back yard to the front:














I have no idea what variety it is. We planted Baby Pams, Tom Fox and I think one more variety so it could be an one of those.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@UnOrthodOx: On a whim I decided to plant a lot of stuff directly in the soil today after staring at the one plant in the yard. I planted 3 Baby Pams and 3 Tom Foxes. While I was at it I planted several corn seeds, zucchini, beans some random sunflowers, and started some jalapenos in a small planter on the porch. I had gotten the little garden area cleared and ready for sowing weeks ago but got sidetracked and it got over grown again. I haven't been happy with myself for letting it go. So to make up for it I went on a planting spree with my daughter this afternoon lol. Maybe some of it will grow, maybe not.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor-- Sounds like you have some challenges (always the way of it, I guess) but I'm glad you have a patch that's doing well.
McBernes-- I wasn't familiar with Tom Fox, but I found some pictures, and it looks like a really nice little variety (Baby Pam, too!). 

I'd like to plant a couple more small varieties next year. Orange Cutie did well for me before-- lots of fruit on relatively short vines. 
I mentioned earlier that I casually tossed a few old seeds in the ground. I checked out what I had-- A Jarrahdale, and a couple Seminoles. The latter are supposed to be borer resistant and mildew resistant. The fruit shape is very irregular, but they're supposed to thrive on neglect, which is good. I probably won't be weeding where I have them, so they'll need to fend for themselves. I've seen season length listed as being from 60 days to 120 days.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have found my first babies! They have just popped up and are tiny, so it'll be awhile before they bloom, though. It's so exciting!! I love when I start to see my first babies of the season!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor, good luck with your work patch! I hope your current plants start to perk up and not get nibbled on, anymore, and that all your newly planted seeds germinate quickly! Happy to hear that your home patch is doing well, though, save for the lost AGs. 

UnOrthodOx, I would think, that as along as your seeds don't take an unusually long time to germinate, that you will be fine to get pumpkins in time for Halloween. I usually start all mine early so I can have pumpkins in time for mid September Fall decorations and through to Halloween.

Everyone is planting all these varieties that I have either wanted to try or haven't even heard of...I hope all your pumpkins and gourds grow so I can see them when you post pics later in the season!! I think it was baby Pam and Orange Cuties that I might have wanted to try...


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I got the seeds for the Baby Pam and Tom Fox from johnnyseeds.com. I don't remember who it was, but I saw where someone here recommended them as a good place for seeds. And you know what? As I am typing this it occured to me that I didn't plant any big pumpkins for JOLs. I'll have to fix that tomorrow. I remember seeing a pouch of big pumpkin seeds somewhere. They were some I got from walmart I think.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Correction- the Tom Fox get 10lbs or bigger, so they could be nice JOL pumpkins. I'm still going to sow the walmart seeds anyway, I figure the more seeds I sow the better the chance of actually having something to harvest. The Baby Pam and Tom Fox have hve around 110 days to maturity, so there's a good chance that if they produce anything it will be in time for Halloween


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Score one for the vine borers. I found SIX of them in the base of beautiful plant. They were all about half inch big and had mutilated one of my biggest and best stalks. They must have gotten in before I covered the vine. I noticed all the leaves were droopy and uncovered the main base. It was basically cantaloupe/sawdust mush. Thankfully, I only need two or three plants to sneak through. I am down from 23 germinated plants down to about 15. I will take a better inventory this weekend.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sheesh those things sound voracious! I practically cringed just reading about them. I admire your perseverance. 
McBernes-- I take it back about their being a nice little variety if they're 10 pounders! ha! I Googled images, and it probably brought up a number of different varieties. The shots I saw with people in them showed fruits that looked nice and round, but probably <8"ø. ...a nice _medium_ variety, then!
WitchyKitty-- Congratulations! Babies on the way! That's always exciting!

The female buds I posted both opened today-- but fate wasn't kind. I didn't have one single male flower open! I've got at least a dozen plants that are big enough to have male blooms. It seems like most of the time (especially early on) there are more males than females. But, this wasn't to be, I guess. I *think* one of the flowers might have been Early Giant, which is a C. pepo X (the other was a C. maxima). So just in case, I sacrificed a rather iffy-looking male summer squash flower to the cause of pollinating the pumpkin. I'm not expecting much (it was too hot for great pollination today, anyway), but I'm doing what I can.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My two larger pumpkin plants have doubled in size in this short time...the white pumpkins have room to grow, still, but the blue/green ones are going to jump out of the garden bed, lol. Not sure where I'm going to run them...I should have known better than to plant larger pumpkin varieties, haha. I couldn't help myself, though.

My JBLs suddenly aren't looking so good. I am worried about their base vines/stems. They look very weak and the coloring of the plants is a bit off. I think I will try adding some more dirt around the bases to give them more coverage and support. There are three plants, so I hope at least one makes it. I never had problems growing my JBLs in containers until we moved here...grrrrr. I don't know what the issue is. Different insects, maybe? Who knows.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> UnOrthodOx, I would think, that as along as your seeds don't take an unusually long time to germinate, that you will be fine to get pumpkins in time for Halloween. I usually start all mine early so I can have pumpkins in time for mid September Fall decorations and through to Halloween.
> .


Yeah, these are a super quick variety that ripened in AUGUST last year. So, purposely delayed. Just feels wrong.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@ColFryght: sorry about the borers. I think we all know how labor intensive planting pumpkins can be, and to have those crappy little suckers munch on your hard work has got to suck big time. Chin up mate, as a professor of mine would have said. But thanks for posting pics so others will know what to look for.
I'm expecting about a week before i will know if any of the stuff my daughter and I planted has germinated. We watered this morning, and a little when the seeds were sown. It has been really hot and humid these last couple of days here in central NC ,and it looks to be the same for the next several days. Personally I've taken a very " let's just see what happens" attitude to it all. I would love a half dozen pumpkins of any variety, and if the corn and beans produce so much the better. Even if nothing even sprouts it was still fun to have my daughter experience planting and watering.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

~ 100 seeds planted. If they sprout, that'll be trimmed down to roughly 30. 

In a what the hell moment, I even planted the sorghum. Its likely too late for it, but why not? 

The tomatoes we planted earlier aren't doing great. All the digging and driving and churning that went on on that side of the house to get the line to the fire pit kind of destroyed my soil on that side. All the clay is on top and buried my good stuff. So, we'll see how anything grows.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I think y'all jinxed me.  

I have finally seen my first, dreaded squash vine borer! I tried to get it, but it flew off. I think I shot it with insect spray a couple times, at least, though, lol. Even though I hate doing it and have rarely ever had to, I went ahead and dusted the bases of my pumpkin vines. My zucchini will just have to fend for themselves, as I won't put poison on the veggies. Praying to the gardening gods that it didn't already get my vines and I just didn't see...I'm sure i'll find out in a few days if any of my vines suddenly bite the dust. Sigh...I don't have many pumpkin or zucchini vines in my small garden space, so if I lose any, it will be a huge loss for me. Here's to hoping!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok, so I went ahead and planted a few. 4 JBLs together in one pot, maybe too many but too late now! They're already at the point where I had to stack a second tomato cage up top. Also planted 4 regular size pumpkin seeds (unknown variety I had stashed away), 3 of which have died (unhappy location?) and the other one is in a pot where I can keep an eye on it. Had first borer eggs today, more on the stems than the leaves, so that got a good coat of neem oil based spray. Will be checking regularly the next few days. Both types have their first little baby flower buds.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I think y'all jinxed me.
> 
> I have finally seen my first, dreaded squash vine borer! I tried to get it, but it flew off..I'm sure i'll find out in a few days if any of my vines suddenly bite the dust.


Start looking for those eggs. They have a clay pot color and little bit of sheen to them. If you see sawdust looking entry points, carefully cut vertically with the vine and pull out the culprit. All is not lost. Just start looking for those tiny eggs. The bright side for you is that you should only have one season of vine borers. Once you get to the Carolinas and below, we have a second emergence of moths in mid/late August and another round of egg laying. Your vine borers that burrow out of the vine should stay put in the soil until next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Start looking for those eggs. They have a clay pot color and little bit of sheen to them. If you see sawdust looking entry points, carefully cut vertically with the vine and pull out the culprit. All is not lost. Just start looking for those tiny eggs. The bright side for you is that you should only have one season of vine borers. Once you get to the Carolinas and below, we have a second emergence of moths in mid/late August and another round of egg laying. Your vine borers that burrow out of the vine should stay put in the soil until next year.


Okay, I just went out and did some hunting...I checked everything and I think I found two eggs on one of my zucchinis...but that's all. I removed them, promptly. I didn't see any holes or sawdust areas, yet, but I'll inspect daily.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Start looking for those eggs. They have a clay pot color and little bit of sheen to them. If you see sawdust looking entry points, carefully cut vertically with the vine and pull out the culprit. All is not lost. Just start looking for those tiny eggs. The bright side for you is that you should only have one season of vine borers. Once you get to the Carolinas and below, we have a second emergence of moths in mid/late August and another round of egg laying. Your vine borers that burrow out of the vine should stay put in the soil until next year.


If they're in flight, it's also time to spray...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have ONE peanut pumpkin coming with a lot of blooms & a huge plant. The Warty pumpkin vine is doing pretty well too.








Peanut pumpkin vine










Warty pumpkin vine

View attachment 551083


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Do any of you guys have experience with floating row cover? I am seriously looking into it. I'm in a long-distance relationship with my garden plot (it's on someone else's property and that's about 12 miles away), and I might, some weeks, only get out there once, with my busy schedule. I certainly can't check every day. 

I can try to use BT as often as possible, which lasts about 3 days.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Sunflowers are doing good so far!! Should be blooming soon!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ulchabhan said:


> Do any of you guys have experience with floating row cover? I am seriously looking into it. I'm in a long-distance relationship with my garden plot (it's on someone else's property and that's about 12 miles away), and I might, some weeks, only get out there once, with my busy schedule. I certainly can't check every day.
> 
> I can try to use BT as often as possible, which lasts about 3 days.


I tried to use row covers one year and built a pvc frame. But I found, that it did not stand up well to thunderstorms. Plus, I grow atlantic giants and the leaves are about 2-3 feet off the ground so my row cover had to be pretty high. I will revisit the idea next year just for the first 3-4 weeks when the plants are relatively small. But you will have to make sure to till the soil after Halloween and again in the spring to try and kill burrowed svb's, otherwise you are just trapping them in with your plants. I wish you the best of luck and hope you have better results than me.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I found the row covers to be more trouble than they are worth. The bugs still got in, and it just made more work for me to move.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Though I have probably lost half of my vines this year, I think size wise that I am way ahead of where I was two years ago. Both pics below were taken on July 3. According to the 2016 pumpkin thread I had 38 plants on July 3rd. The real question is whether having 38 small plants trumps having about 12 big plants. Stay tuned and we shall see.....(Sorry about the 2018 photo being sideways. I have re-saved it rotated a dozen ways to Sunday and this site still reads it sideways).

2016











2018


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Time for some good news. I have two pumpkins that are closing in on basketball size. I have never had pumpkins set this early in the season and grow so quickly. Keep in mind, that I only plant Atlantic Giants, so I am really hoping that I can get one these to at least 150 lbs over the course of the next three months. I plant giant pumpkins so that even if I only get one survivor it could still make me really happy.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome, Col Fryght! I am all giddy just because I have flowers! LOL


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I helped my mom with her garden earlier this year and she let me plant some Jack-be-Little's. First time growing pumpkins so I wanted to start small...see if they work or not. I don't have a green thumb so mom's been helping me with them. Otherwise they'd be dead by now lol. I have a black thumb...every plant I touch dies.

Hope they turn out good and I can use them in my decorating.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

It is really neat to read the 2016 pumpkin patch thread which was my last year of growing. In 2016, I made comment about only doing direct sowing of seeds in the future when my direct sowing side quickly grew to double the size of my peat pot early plantings. I totally forgot about that conclusion when I direct sowed this year, but I ended up making the same comments about the fantastic growth. lol

I am going to start spraying for insects on Wednesday. That was my routine in 2016. I sprayed for insects on Wednesday and powdery mildew and what not on the weekends. It worked well then, so I will do the same routine this year. Of course, if I was actually going to eat my pumpkins then I would probably tone done my "Apocalypse Now" strategy. 

Sadly, I had posts about killing flying vine borers into September and had one vine in September that had 25 vine borer grub worms in it. I had forgotten how long this stupid battle lasts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I have made a grave error in deciding to plant two larger pumpkin plants in my small garden...yeah, they are taking over everything! In my head, I knew this would happen, but did it anyway, for some reason. I guess I wasn't fully prepared for actually dealing with all these rampant pumpkin vines, lol. I have been training them to go this way and that way, but I can't keep up with them and I don't know where to run them anymore. Normally, I would pinch the ends to stop growth, but since I don't have any pumpkins going, yet, I can't do that, just in case. At the rate I'm going, I will need stilts or I'll have to parachute in to get to my other veggies and herbs, hahaha! 

I hope I get at least a couple pumpkins out of all this disaster!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...oh, and I am now down to one, last, Giant Sunflower, and it's leaning. Sadly, high winds took out my second to last one. It is staked, but it was the top that snapped off. I started with six and now have one, thanks to wind, storms and animals. Grrrrrr. Please let this one make it to bloom time! Seriously, I had five of them, last year, with no issues!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My pumpkin vines are taking over too, especially the peanut pumpkin (or is it the warty one?).Whichever one I posted before that had an actual pumpkin under the flower, that one is now the size of a small basketball & I've got several others.

They're all very yellow & shiny right now though, not warty or peanutty at all.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

My plants are finally starting to take off and vine. I planted them later than I would have liked, and most of the regular jock o lantern pumpkins look really good, but for some reason the casper pumpkins I planted are well behind where I would like them to be. 

I was on vacation last week and when I came back I was amazed at how many weeds had popped up. Since the plants aren't very big yet I was able to get into the garden and rototill most of the area. I'm hoping the plants start picking up their growth before the weeds decide to come back. 

I also need to decide which plants to keep, and which to terminate since I decided to plant 3 seeds together in case some didn't germinate. I have a terrible time terminating a healthy plant, but I know I shouldn't have 2-3 plants within a foot of each other.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I also need to decide which plants to keep, and which to terminate since I decided to plant 3 seeds together in case some didn't germinate. I have a terrible time terminating a healthy plant, but I know I shouldn't have 2-3 plants within a foot of each other.


I have never worried about terminating plants. Vine borers thin out my heard enough already. I had to pull another vine last night that was riddled with borer blow outs.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had to pull one of my JBL vines...yep. I inspected and found the "sawdust"...pulled back a part and saw the squiggly, white destroyer. Nope. Just Nope. Out that vine went. It wasn't doing well and now I know why. Grrrr. I did a thorough investigation of my other vines and so far, so good. I'm having terrible luck, though, with my garden, this year, so we will see.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I inspected and found the "sawdust"...pulled back a part and saw the squiggly, white destroyer. Nope. Just Nope. Out that vine went. It wasn't doing well and now I know why. Grrrr.


Just keep developing an eye for those eggs. I have also been covering my pumpkins with an old t-shirt just to make it that much harder for them to get to.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, change of topic away from vine borers. I jinxed one of my pumpkins by taking pictures last week and thankfully it was not the largest. Powdery Mildew has set in and it is concentrated pretty much on just one vine. I was basically mildew free two years ago, but I did have a regular spraying program. I was so happy about how my 2016 pumpkins were growing that I purchased three top notch commercial grade fungicides to rotate.

Last night I sprayed Quintec on my guys. This stuff is like $120 a bottle so it is way too much for a backyard pumpkin patch. https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/quintec-fungicide-30-ounces-220 . It is meant to be sprayed over acres of produce which means it only takes like a tablespoon per gallon so it will last forever. This where my wife enjoys making fun of me. I know there are several low dough/no dough fungicide remedies but I just got carried away. Wednesday is my new fungus spraying day and I guess that I will make Saturday night bug spraying night.

On the bright side, one of my two Holland Giant pumpkins seeds has survived and set a pumpkin. The seed is suppose to be of the 400-500lb variety under optimal conditions. We shall see. There is a noticeable difference in the size and color of leaves versus the Dill Atlantic Giants. I just really, really want to smash my old record and grow a 150 lb pumpkin.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Planted June 30. So not as impressive as you guys with set pumpkins already. Pumpkins and sorghum.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just hand pollinated my first female/baby pumpkin of the season!! Yes!! 

If all goes well, I'll, at least, have one pumpkin, lol. Please, please let it set fruit and grow big and strong!! It is one of my "possibly" bluish/green pumpkins...still not sure what the name of it is or if it was cross pollinated and will be some hybrid. I think it was a Jarrahdale. We shall, hopefully, see, soon!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I got my soaker hose installed tonight. I just need to find that battery operated timer that I used two years ago. I have seen it in the last six weeks but I have no idea where. The timer is a life saver. I have no idea if I water enough. I just let the soaker hose run for an hour in the morning and an hour in the evening. No clue as to how many gallons I use.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well the ground is still nice and wet looking 15 hours later so I will stick to once a day for now. I think that I will be putting down some grub killer at some point this week. I have never heard of anybody using it for vine borer grubs put it cannot hurt right? I have a second wave of grubs in the ground that will be wanting to spring up in August.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of my first opened female of the season, plus some pics of the full, crazy overgrown garden, lol. (the tomatoes were even taller, but I recently topped them due to too much weight on the cages). The giant vine of the left is by blue/green pumpkins, the long one on the left is my white pumpkins and there are two, small JBL vines just starting to take off in the center planter.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

RCIAG -- The first time I grew Peanut pumpkins, I was pretty disappointed at the lack of bumpy "peanuts" at first. Late in the season they really come on, though. It's something about the sugars building up and rupturing the skin. 
Mayor-- I'm the same way about thinning. I hate killing healthy seedlings, so most of mine get planted individually to start with. 
WitchyKitty -- Nice looking female flower! It's so encouraging to get the first one pollinated!
Your garden, even "overgrown", looks so nice and neat and orderly!
Col. Fryght -- The battle still rages, eh? Go get 'em!
I lost a few gourds to the Common Stalk Borers, but I think their season is done now. I didn't see any in the pumpkins.
DH helped me out with a systemic fungicide on the patch. Priaxor is excellent stuff -- full season control with very low toxicity to animals, including humans, practically non-toxic to honeybees. I've used it before, and it really works. But...I just checked the price. Oh my gosh! I would never be able to use it but for the fact that we had some around from ag use. $1,560 for a 2.5 gal jug  It's like you mentioned, Col., it so highly concentrated that that covers acres and acres, but the only way I know to get a reasonable amount would be from a farmer who uses it. 
BTW, it was fun re-visiting the 2016 thread. I'd forgotten that I had Jack Be Littles that year! I didn't plant them; they were volunteers from post-season pumpkins that I fed to the chickens. And I didn't really tend them; they weren't by the garden or yard. So I completely forgot I sort-of grew them before. 

There are still many hurdles to jump before the pumpkin crop is ready, but so far so good. I put in a lot of hours keeping the patch weeded, but now I'm to the point where I have it cut it loose and let it take care of itself. (It's mostly canopied, so that helps a lot.) I'll probably only be able to pollinate the flowers to the outside of the patch. It's pretty dense and I'd likely do more harm than good by wading in. Fortunately we have lots of squash bees and a few bumble bees. The honeybees are just a little too efficient at grabbing up all those big pollen grains. Once they discover the patch (and I saw the first one in it this morning) I have to get up pretty early to find any pollen coated anthers to use. 
The good news so far is that I have lots of fruit that's setting earlier than usual. Their worst stress in my garden comes with rootworm beetles that eat the flowers and small fruit, but it looks like the pumpkins are out ahead of them this year -- so far. If all the fruit that's set now survives to mature, I'll be very happy.
It's hard to get perspective here, but the patch is probably 25' back to the corn on the left and tapers to maybe 10' on the right. The grass in the front was the edge of the garden, but the pumpkins don't respect that. 








I planted the pumpkins 5-8' apart. There are probably a dozen plants in this picture (plus a couple more to the right and one behind me.) Again, the grass on the left wasn't garden to begin with. I'm letting them run a little ways down toward the ditch, and then tip pruning.
From the narrow end:








The first Early Giant is now about the size of a milk jug. (This is a smaller one. The largest one is too far back in for a good picture.)








I can't tell the One Too Manys from the Peanuts yet, but there are a few shiny yellow pumpkins each about the size of grapefruit. Rouge vif d'Etampe doesn't have any flowers yet. It has had some struggles and is shaded in the morning by the tall corn. It's healthy-looking but not as far along as the others in the patch.
The vines from the seeds I tossed out late just for fun (my 'hail Mary' planting near the gourds) look decent, but small. They're starting to run. That was Jarrahdale, maybe a Red Warty thing (not sure) and a couple Seminole. 
My also-late-planted minis look pretty good. They're still small but that's expected. There are tiny, tiny flower buds in there, but with warm weather they grow quickly.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm trying my best to keep mine orderly, ooojen, lol! I am tucking and guiding all those vines inward so I can walk in there...though that's getting difficult on the left side! I'll have to start moving the pots of flowers and herbs out of the center, soon, so I can work in there. 

Love your pictures! Look at the size of that pumpkin you have, already!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty your garden looks so full and vibrant. Your plants have super color and you are certainly getting the most out of your area. And ooojen, I always run out of adjectives when I see your set-up. But mostly, I have to fight the envy that rapidly swells up when I see the size your growing area and of course the plants are a close second.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow, everyone’s gardens look great so far! Here’s hoping everyone makes it to the end without any problems!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Very productive Sunday morning. I put out my grub killer. I got a thumbs up from a pumpkin grower in Alabama that it is good to attack the borers in the ground. He recommended acephate97 as economical ground attack. Please keep in mind that no one is actually eating these pumpkins. Hopefully, I will remember to add this to my arsenal next year at the beginning of the season before I plant. Every little bit helps.

And I am starting my SUNDAY TALE OF THE TAPE. Right now I will only be measuring my largest pumpkin and the one that I think is a Holland Giant. I have about 8 pumpkins right now beyond softball size. I just hate counting chickens until I get to at least mid-August.

Pumpkin #1: 42 inches in circumference
Holland Giant: 27 inches in circumference

Pumpkin#1 Picture










Holland Giant


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

My homeowners association nixed gardening under the new management so I tiled up both my gardens and I noticed at the bottom of my hill I have a cluster of pumpkin/gourd/squash plants...I literally have no idea what they are but I will continue to let them grow as the grass seed grows around them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> My homeowners association nixed gardening under the new management so I tiled up both my gardens and I noticed at the bottom of my hill I have a cluster of pumpkin/gourd/squash plants...I literally have no idea what they are but I will continue to let them grow as the grass seed grows around them


You can't have a garden in your own yard?! Homeowners associations are ridiculous...

I hope you can sneak by with your surprise vines!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Lost another main stump to vine borers last night. The grubs must have been inside prior to burial. But since I buried about 12 feet of main line, the plant is still kicking with leaves. It is cool how you have virtually a new stump at a well established node. I have been toying with the idea of a greenhouse but I really cannot justify the cost. But then I came across insect exclusion houses which are essentially poles and netting. I figure I could build something for 500 sq ft for less than $500 dollars. Food for thought next year. I have attached some large scale pictures below.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> Lost another main stump to vine borers last night. The grubs must have been inside prior to burial. But since I buried about 12 feet of main line, the plant is still kicking with leaves. It is cool how you have virtually a new stump at a well established node. I have been toying with the idea of a greenhouse but I really cannot justify the cost. But then I came across insect exclusion houses which are essentially poles and netting. I figure I could build something for 500 sq ft for less than $500 dollars. Food for thought next year. I have attached some large scale pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 552421
> View attachment 552423



I saw something similar in one of the Holland videos. The basically just put rebar in the ground as anchors and ran pvc across and covered them in plastic...look very effective and affordable.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I too have the dreaded borers here, in every single plant. (only 5 total, 4x JBL 1x pumpkin) Apparently they go for JBLs too, who knew. So all of my stalks are sliced up and wrapped in masking tape right now, bandaged comically. It's a sad state of affairs. I had hoped that since I had luck last year with planting JBLs in a pot that I could get away with a potted pumpkin plant too, but no such luck. And they seem immune to my chemical advances, so IDK, back to knifey and tapey for as long as they stay alive, I guess. Once more I say, "never again"...

My Dad wants to add on a kind of fancy greenhouse/sunroom inspired by this pic, so maybe if that ever happens and I can have a completely enclosed, bug proof space... lol, yeah, right. One day.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> My Dad wants to add on a kind of fancy greenhouse/sunroom inspired by this pic, so maybe if that ever happens and I can have a completely enclosed, bug proof space... lol, yeah, right. One day.


The greenhouse in that link is unbelievable.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

It's beautiful, in that kind of "I don't want to know how much this costs" way. I love how it's attached to the house. (There's probably someone on these forums who could build it though!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One of my JBLs was destroyed by vine borers, too (which I may have said earlier, but not sure, lol.). My very first vine borer attack, that I am aware of, anyway.

I NEED that greenhouse/sunporch!!! 

I now have two (possible jarrahdale) pumpkins pollinated/set and one JBL pollinated/set. (I miss my old house, as I'd normally have 40 JBLs, by now, growing up the side of my garage, lol...I have them in a container, this year, and they are slow going.) I am hoping to have some (possible white) pumpkin's females blooming any day now. 

(Side note: My white pumpkins have interesting babies below the females...I'm used to green/yellowish round balls for all my orange pumpkin varieties...these are slightly oval shaped and mostly cream colored with a green bottom. Is that normal for a white pumpkin variety?? I have never grown white, yet. Since these were seeds taken from a tall, white pumpkin, last season, and they could end up being a cross pollinated hybrid, I was just curious if my baby color was normal for a white variety or if that's a marker for knowing it will be a bunch of hybrid weird pumpkins, hahaha...)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The photo curse strikes again. I lost my only set Holland Giant yesterday. I was concerned about him when he stayed at 27 inches for two or three days in a row. Went out to the garden last night and was shriveling up. Hopefully, I have another one setting a little further down, but it is still the size of an onion. On the bright side, my largest pumpkin two years ago did not set until August so all is not lost.  And I still have my largest regular Atlantic Giant going strong, knock on wood.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

These are mine that just showed up after I rototiled...(aside from) the top one is a Holland I put in and it sprouted in like 3 days from a direct sow which I thought was amazing. I loaded these guys up on some Advanced Nutrients yesterday Piranha and Tarantula. I'll be really feeding these with fish and Boogey Brew compost tea for as long as the damn vine borers stay away.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I now have three possible jarrahdale pumpkins pollinated...however, they are all fairly close to each other (maybe 3 feet apart, give or take), in a row on the same length of vine. This is my first time growing larger pumpkins...is this going to be okay? How many pumpkins can one length of vine hold, nutrient/water wise, for them to all set and grow to maturity? Will some of them start to abort? Do I need to remove any at any point? Should I just let them go and do their own thing and see what happens? I know with giant pumpkins they say to pick the strongest on per vine so all nutrients go to getting a huge pumpkin, but wasn't sure if the same went for regular sized pumpkins when you get too many per branch of vine.

As for my possible white pumpkins, here is a picture of what the babies look like, that I was asking about in my previous post...many of them are popping up right next to each other on this plant...I mean, their stems are coming off the same node of vine, like a V shape. I have never seen this happen, before. What should I do about this? I can't imagine that they could both grow and mature that close to each other...


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> I now have three possible jarrahdale pumpkins pollinated...however, they are all fairly close to each other (maybe 3 feet apart, give or take), in a row on the same length of vine. This is my first time growing larger pumpkins...is this going to be okay? How many pumpkins can one length of vine hold, nutrient/water wise, for them to all set and grow to maturity? Will some of them start to abort? Do I need to remove any at any point? Should I just let them go and do their own thing and see what happens? I know with giant pumpkins they say to pick the strongest on per vine so all nutrients go to getting a huge pumpkin, but wasn't sure if the same went for regular sized pumpkins when you get too many per branch of vine.
> 
> As for my possible white pumpkins, here is a picture of what the babies look like, that I was asking about in my previous post...many of them are popping up right next to each other on this plant...I mean, their stems are coming off the same node of vine, like a V shape. I have never seen this happen, before. What should I do about this? I can't imagine that they could both grow and mature that close to each other...
> 
> View attachment 552621


Do you self-pollinate? I have talked to some guys at state fairs who will get two or more nice sized pumpkins off the main line. But that is where your money is. You can get nice pumpkins off secondary vines but you really want to baby the guys on the main line. I do know you want to eliminate the tertiary vines...also try your best to manage the secondary vines so they don't become a mess because it can happen quick. I also believe you want to prune the main line when it gets 10-15 feet past your last pumpkin. I'm no expert though, I just ask a ton of questions when I go to state fairs and the Circleville Pumpkin show in OH.  Your plants look great by the way, that beautiful green color.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Do you self-pollinate? I have talked to some guys at state fairs who will get two or more nice sized pumpkins off the main line. But that is where your money is. You can get nice pumpkins off secondary vines but you really want to baby the guys on the main line. I do know you want to eliminate the tertiary vines...also try your best to manage the secondary vines so they don't become a mess because it can happen quick. I also believe you want to prune the main line when it gets 10-15 feet past your last pumpkin. I'm no expert though, I just ask a ton of questions when I go to state fairs and the Circleville Pumpkin show in OH.  Your plants look great by the way, that beautiful green color.


Thanks for the info and compliment!  

I do hand pollinate...just in case, even though I have a zillion bees, lol. My vines have already gotten a bit crazy, lol. I did pinch off the ends of some of the secondary vines so they will stop growing, though, so my main vine and pumpkins can have more energy...but I didn't completely remove them. I did know about pinching off the ends of the vines at 10 feet or so after your pumpkins are set to give them more energy. My main concern isn't for the vines, though, but how many pumpkins are on a single vine, fairly close together. I wasn't sure if that is normal and okay...and for my other pumpkin vine that has dual females sprouting out of the same spot, photo above, which seems weird to me. 

I don't have giant pumpkins, just regular medium/large ones, so I'm not as worried about huge size as fruit set and health.

I switched my fertilizer to take care of fruit and overall health, now, lower in nitrogen and higher in phosphorus and potassium. (Higher nitrogen is used at the earlier stages for greenery/vine growth). 

I know all about growing mini and pie sized pumpkins, but anything larger is new to me, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Things get so complicated with open-pollinated Cucurbits. The little bicolors might turn out to be any shape or color, of course, but at this point they look very much like the blossoms on small decorative "spoon" gourds. Since both pumpkins and decorative (as opposed to bottle) gourds can be the same species, C. pepo, it's not impossible. (Gourdkins  ) There don't have to be any gourds growing in the area for them to have a genetic throwback. 
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_R7fLdadn...CAw/0OC4nlrWuHU/s1600-h/gourd+look-alike?.jpg
It's also not unusual (nor bad for fruit set) to have multiples coming out right next to each other (ed. in - for small decorative gourds, I mean.) 
Time will tell, I guess. I hope whatever you get is something you like!

My Early Giants got off to a quick start, but then they slowed down considerably. It has been a little too wet and several of the female buds blasted before they even opened. There are some fruits that look quite good so far, but I haven't seen any new ones set in the last week or so.
Peanut and One Too Many, on the other hand, are growing like everything right now. They're setting a lot of fruit, but time will tell how much of it survives to ripen.
Chap Stick for scale.
















Leaves, for fun, because they can be really pretty, too. Early Giant:








Edit-- pretty sure I got this one wrong the first time. It's probably Musquee de Provence.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, ooojen. I'll leave them all be, then, close together, and see what happens...and what my little babies end up turning into, lol. 
Your pumpkins and plants look great!! I am worried, because our wet, cool spell just started and I have a bunch of females getting ready to open. Ug. I'm contemplating building tents, hahaha!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Since my goal is quantity over size, I mostly let my pumpkin vines go. (Gourds take more management in my conditions.) I let them set as many as they will, and if conditions deteriorate, I let the plants decide what they're going to let go of. Here's a series of developing pumpkins all on the same vine...secondary or tertiary-- it would be a challenge to track it back! You can sure see where the weeded garden area ends, and where the grass (generally a mown area) starts!








This is one of the vines that has run out of the garden and into the grass heading toward the roadside ditch.
























I took this yesterday, and the flower just opened today. It rained on and off, and I don't know whether the petals closed up tightly enough to protect the pollen from washing away. I'll probably know in a few days.








I leave them all in place, and hope for the best, though I doubt they'll all mature.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That is how I feel...quantity over size. Getting a big pumpkin would be cool, but I'd rather have lots of them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I lost my first blue pumpkin, but the other two are going strong, I just pollinated a third, today and there is another soon to open. I missed my first white one, yesterday, apparently, so I hope the bees got to it, but I just pollinated two more of them, this morning. My single, lonely little JBL is growing nicely.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Did anyone put in any Musquee de Provence pumpkins? These things are amazing and make great pies!!! They have a great beige color too like the Long Island Cheese pumpkins.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh I love Musquee de Provence! Those are beauties, and I love the rustic look of their form and color. They are beautifully displayed, too!
I have toyed with the idea of planting them, but the 120 day growing season makes me hesitate. That's not just "days", it's "heat unit days" which we might, or might not get. This probably would have been the year for them, since stuff seems to be ahead of the usual. 

WitchyKitty- Hasn't the weather been odd?! We had one big "drought" -- 5 whole days with no rain (first time we'd had as much as 3 entirely rain-free days since March, they said) but it has been pretty warm much of the time. Now this sudden cool spell...with more rain. When the temp switched is when my EG flowers started blasting-- but I did have a couple open today. Fingers crossed! Anyway, this weather is an invitation for fungi and mildew. So far, so good, but a few sunny days now and then would be fine too! 
Good point about backing off on Nitrogen! This is my first try at container-growing pumpkins. I've got Just Natural potting mix, which is basically compost, with quite a bit of not-entirely-broken-down wood product in it. It's nice and light so the roots can penetrate it easily. It's also very porous, so it probably won't hold nutrients for very long. It has worm castings, but it doesn't say how much by volume. 
How often do you "feed" your container pumpkins? Any recommendations? The potting mix bag says it has 3 months worth of nutrition, but it also says it's "all organic" which would mean there's no inorganic dirt...no trace elements/minerals. 

I agree that it would be fun to have a giant pumpkin or two. I just haven't quite gotten there. So many options! I love watching the development of all the different varieties other growers have!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ooojen said:


> Oh I love Musquee de Provence! Those are beauties, and I love the rustic look of their form and color. They are beautifully displayed, too!
> I have toyed with the idea of planting them, but the 120 day growing season makes me hesitate. That's not just "days", it's "heat unit days" which we might, or might not get. This probably would have been the year for them, since stuff seems to be ahead of the usual.
> 
> WitchyKitty- Hasn't the weather been odd?! We had one big "drought" -- 5 whole days with no rain (first time we'd had as much as 3 entirely rain-free days since March, they said) but it has been pretty warm much of the time. Now this sudden cool spell...with more rain. When the temp switched is when my EG flowers started blasting-- but I did have a couple open today. Fingers crossed! Anyway, this weather is an invitation for fungi and mildew. So far, so good, but a few sunny days now and then would be fine too!
> ...



This year has been insane for rain. Normally all my rain barrels are filled...right now not so much


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooojen, I’m so jealous that you have pumpkins set! I still have at least two weeks until I see females! 

I too am about quantity, as long as what I get is big enough to carve. We carve over 50 a year, so the more I grow, the less I have to buy.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sprayed another commercial fungicide on my pumpkins tonight. I used Rally 40W. This one is not as expensive the Quintec. It runs about $70 a bag. https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/rally-40wsp-fungicide-old-nova-20-ounces-219  As ooojen pointed out, the really cool thing is how little you use for a backyard garden since the potency is based on acreage application. It takes about a half a teaspoon per gallon. I am rotating out three fungicides because apparently it keeps fungi from adapting to your sprays.

I wish I could be about quantity, but with all the vine borers, I am lucky to sneak by with just a couple of truly healthy pumpkins. And if I I can only have a couple of pumpkins, might as well try to make them BIG.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen, yes, the weather has just been insane for Summer weather! It has been a roller coaster all season! We have had days that were so hot, humid and with such high dew points that the heat index is like 115 and you can't breathe outside...then we have days, like yesterday and today, that are more like Fall, in the 70's, breezy, cool and rainy. Up, down, up down, lol. Soooo weird for July! I don't even know how my plants are handling it. Everything is doing fairly well, except for my hot peppers...they would prefer some more sun and heat. (I would not prefer more sun and heat, hahaha! I'm loving this little cool snap...though less rain would be nice.) 

My rain barrel has been full all the time, lately! 

Oh, and ooojen, I feed all my pumpkins a little dose of fertilizer maybe every three weeks to once a month, give or take, to both my ground ones and my container ones...with my health, sometimes if forget or just can't get around to it, though...I do my best to remember. (I use organic garden soil, too.) It kinda depends on how the weather has been and such, too, on when I fertilize. If I use a smaller container, I will sometimes give the pumpkins in there a little extra fertilizer, in between my main pumpkin fertilizing applications, when I am fertilizing my flowers and such. I'll just give them a little extra sprinkle. I'm no expert on fertilizing, lol, I just read up on the basics and try my best! 

I normally use a standard water soluble, Organic fertilizer early in the growing season with even amounts or more NItrogen, then I just switched to the lower Nitrogen stuff recently now that I'm getting females. The stuff I am using now is new to me, a granular type, so we will see how it works out. It's the only stuff I could find that has the lower Nitrogen that I was looking for, where I was at...it's a lower dose of nutrients, too, than many fertilizers, so I may have to add more of it more often. We will see. I will say, though, that ever since I started using this granular, lower Nitrogen fertilizer, more females have been suddenly popping up...so I must be doing something right, lol. 

(I've read that some pumpkin growers add fertilizer every week to two weeks...but be careful how much you feed them, as too much Nitrogen can burn your plants and too much Potassium can cause your pumpkins to grow too quickly and split their skin.) 

Here is a site...Pumpkin Nook...that I really like for Pumpkin growing info. I am linking the page to fertilization, but you guys can read through the rest of the site for more info if you'd like. (I usually link this site each year to this thread, lol...it's a good site for beginners and people who may have a specific growing question...informative and easy to understand!) The second link is just a little page that gives similar info about fertilizing that I came upon online.


http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/fertile.htm

https://www.gardenguides.com/134166-fertilizer-pumpkins.html


On a sad note...I went out, this morning, and some animal, person, evil spirit...who knows...ripped the head off of my last Giant Sunflower. It's not even on the ground or anything...just gone! What the heck?! I just about cried. I had six of them going, and one by one over the season, they were destroyed. This one was getting close to bloom, too! Sigh...I'm heartbroken. I never had any issues growing them last year...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Worked the garden tonight. I ended three vines that were pushing the perimeter and buried the tips in soil. I look forward to the Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> On a sad note...I went out, this morning, and some animal, person, evil spirit...who knows...ripped the head off of my last Giant Sunflower. It's not even on the ground or anything...just gone! What the heck?! I just about cried. I had six of them going, and one by one over the season, they were destroyed. This one was getting close to bloom, too! Sigh...I'm heartbroken. I never had any issues growing them last year...



You are right about the pumpkinnook. Iit is a go to site.

Sorry to hear about your sunflowers. I planted some several yeas ago as lark by the mail box as a ode to my younger days. When I was elementary school age, I had talked my mother into buying some giant sunflower seeds to plant in her flower garden in the front yard. They grew like wildfire and caught the attention of the neighbors and became a regular staple. My mother talked about those flowers for years. I had not reflected upon that memory in a long time. Thank you Witchy Kitty.

Off to walk the dog, and then it is time for the measuring.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

How or do any of you add calcium to your pumpkins as they start to grow? I have seen videos of the wick method or I guess people just pour milk directly to the pumpkin skin. I did notice Hollands sells a calcium powder. I'm always intrigued by different ways to get the perfect pumpkin on the vine.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

It is days like today that I wish that I only had one vine borer season instead of fighting them through September. I would be so content with my three largest pumpkins if all I had to worry about was disease and leaf bugs from here on out. I will have to go back to the 2016 thread to see where I stand versus this year. But I am thrilled with the general roundness and size of my Atlantic Giants. These are not Dill's Atlantic Giants or any other name brand so if I can get to 150lbs, I will be thrilled. My number one pumpkin added 7 inches in a week. Unfortunately, my number 2 plant died at 27 inches. That was disappointing because that one was a Holland Giant.

Pumpkin #1 added 7 inches in circumference going from 42 to 49. The new Pumpkin #2 measured in at 42 inches in circumference and really grew this week, but I have no idea how much. And Pumpkin #3 is closing fast at 40 inches.

{EDIT: I just checked the 2016 Tale of the Tape and the first measuring was August 7, 2016 and my top three pumpkins were 44 inches, 31 inches and 25 1/2 inches. So I am crushing those numbers in July.}

PUMPKIN #1- 49 inches










PUMPKIN #2- 42 inches









PUMPKIN #3- 40 inches


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> How or do any of you add calcium to your pumpkins as they start to grow? I have seen videos of the wick method or I guess people just pour milk directly to the pumpkin skin. I did notice Hollands sells a calcium powder. I'm always intrigued by different ways to get the perfect pumpkin on the vine.


There are so many supplements. I am just adding foilar feeding to my arsenal this year. I just purchased some liquid 5-5-10 which I plan to spray until the end of the season. But your head could explode with all the latest and greatest supplements like compost tea, mycorrhizal fungi, etc. It already feels like work fighting vine borers, I am not inclined to add a science degree on top of that.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> There are so many supplements. I am just adding foilar feeding to my arsenal this year. I just purchased some liquid 5-5-10 which I plan to spray until the end of the season. But your head could explode with all the latest and greatest supplements like compost tea, mycorrhizal fungi, etc. It already feels like work fighting vine borers, I am not inclined to add a science degree on top of that.


Your pumpkins look great!!! I can't wait to see how big they get. I do like compost tea, I introduced my dad to it last year with his tomato plants. I'm still new on learning about mycorrhizal fungi but some of the root systems they seem to produce are pretty impressive. Which brand of 5-5-10 did you add if youdon't mind me asking? 

I totally suck in combating vine borers, the volunteers I got this year I even tried wrapping the base of the stems in tinfoil to try and prevent them. I usually would put out yellow buckets filled with water...it doesn't prevent them but it will at least let you know that you have a problem coming up. I saw another method where people use row covers over the plants until they start to flower but I have to admit I don't understand the thought process there because don't the vine borer moths come out of the ground anyways?


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I’m so jealous of your pumpkins Col. Fryght!!! They are huge! I’d love be to just once get one that gets that big!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Which brand of 5-5-10 did you add if youdon't mind me asking?


Here is the link: https://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/nutratender-foliar-feed-fertilizer-with-micronutrients-1-gallon-890 I figure that I will double the dosage towards the end of the season. Since I don't know where my soil is at as far as nutrients, I do not want to press the envelope. I know 0-52-34 is recommended for the last push by some giant pumpkin growers.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful pumpkins, Col. Fryght! I am happy to have triggered a happy memory about the giant sunflowers and your mom. 

I haven't added calcium or any other supplements to my pumpkins, before, besides my fertilizers...I have put crushed egg shells with my tomatoes, before, though, which is for calcium.

I have a fair amount of pumpkins going, now...however, are they really okay just growing on the ground on their sides? All of my vines have anchored in tightly to the ground...which is good in case of damage to the main vine...but that means I can't move the positions of the pumpkins to be more upright. Again, since I have never grown any normal medium/larger sized pumpkins, and I usually grow my smaller ones climbing up off the ground, I have no idea how they should be sitting when grown on the ground. (I will add, all of my pumpkins somehow managed to be growing outside of the dirt raised garden and are in my walkways on top of wood mulch, will that be okay??)

My vines are getting so out of control, now, that I may have to give up on hand pollinating and let them do their own thing. I can barely get into my garden, now, lol. I have to go around back and climb over the short fence to get to my other veggies! I think I may have to get out there and do some trimming, soon, lol...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow Col. Fryght, I'm impressed! Your pumpkins looks fantastic! When I say I'm going for quantity over size, it's in large part because that's what works for me. I'd love to have a couple genuine giants, but when it's time to plant, I'm always a little worried about donating a large amount of space to something that might not have enough time to ripen. It's fun to watch your progress, and maybe some day I'll give it a try. 
How extensive are your vines? Do they take up a lot of space, or do you keep them trimmed and contained? I'm surprised that the diameter of the vines isn't especially large. 
WitchyKitty -- Thanks for the links/answers! 
I'm not worried about the in-ground pumpkins, but the little container-planted ones I've given Miracle Grow. It's a 24-8-16, so kind of heavy on the N. And I'm not sure whether that's even an issue. With all the little wood chips in their mix, they will need more N as bacteria use what's there to break the mix down. (Which also might make the soil too acidic, and might lead to a difficulty in Ca takeup.) Add to that the fact that the JBLs are naturally a much lighter yellow-green than my garden pumpkins (though they're not actually chlorotic) and their N needs are vague. I'm pretty sure the color is natural to them, and I guess I won't worry about it. I have some orchid fertilizer that I've used on bark-potted plants, and I'll probably try that now that buds are showing up.  I know my in-ground soil, and love that it calls for benign neglect! 

Pumpkins can scar or mis-shapen when they're lying on the ground, but I've found it easier to just let them be than to try to move them and risk damaging them that way. My Early Giants have extremely short stems --just a couple inches, and they're very thick. The pumpkins are fairly tall for standard-size fruits. So it would be a mess of tearing out vines to make them stand upright. Yep, those adventitious roots can be very helpful. Even when the stem bases are healthy, the extra roots still help take up more moisture and nutrients! I'll take my chances with a little irregular patch on their backs. 

MMSH-- For extra readily-available calcium, you could try Bonide's Rot-Stop. It's supposed to protect agains blossom end rot that occurs from Ca deficiency. Your plants don't have to have blossom end rot to have it be helpful, of course.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, ooojen. I'll just let them be, then, lying as they are on the ground and see how they do.

When I switched my fertilizer, I made sure to not go too low on the Nitrogen...just a little lower than the Potassium and Phosphorus. Since I haven't ever done any soil testing, and because of the organic soil, I wouldn't want to completely remove my Nitrogen, just in case. 

I have had my JBL's get to a fairly good orange color, before...I have had all sorts of yellowish orange to medium orange colors...probably due to differing nutrients, sunlight, rain, ect. from year to year, plant to plant.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I planted the JBLs so late that they don't even have female blossoms yet. I was thinking of the leaf color, which is a lot lighter yellow-green than the pumpkin leaves of my garden plants. I think it's just natural for the variety; they have been getting supplemental N. 
It makes sense that the fruit's color intensity might vary. I know One Too Manys are like that. 
Interesting side-note, the little JBL volunteers I got a couple seasons ago were growing down by the chicken coop, and the soil there is about as N-hot as you can get! I guess I'll just go trial and error on the potted plants. If it doesn't work out I can buy a few.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> When I switched my fertilizer, I made sure to not go too low on the Nitrogen...just a little lower than the Potassium and Phosphorus.


I made the same decision this weekend when I order some foliar spray fertilizer. I went with 5-5-10. If I had more confidence in my svb battle plans, I would spring for a $50 pumpkin tissue test to see where I was at nutrient wise. I still might do it if I find a few more quarters in the couch cushions.




ooojen said:


> JBL volunteers I got a couple seasons ago were growing down by the chicken coop, and the soil there is about as N-hot as you can get!


I saw bag of chicken poop for sale on the web. I did not not know that the poop added up that quickly. Cow manure, I totally understand. But then again if worm poop aka castings can be bagged then obviously any size poop is fair game.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I planted the JBLs so late that they don't even have female blossoms yet. I was thinking of the leaf color, which is a lot lighter yellow-green than the pumpkin leaves of my garden plants. I think it's just natural for the variety; they have been getting supplemental N.
> It makes sense that the fruit's color intensity might vary. I know One Too Manys are like that.
> Interesting side-note, the little JBL volunteers I got a couple seasons ago were growing down by the chicken coop, and the soil there is about as N-hot as you can get! I guess I'll just go trial and error on the potted plants. If it doesn't work out I can buy a few.


I have found that no matter what I do...fertilizers, supplements, different soils/light/water, ect...my JBLs have always done way, waaay better in the ground. The most I have ever gotten on a container JBL plant was 7 pumpkins...usually, closer to 3. In the ground, I have gotten up to 40. As for leaf color, I have had varying shades of green on those, too. In ground ones were usually darker. However, I would say their leaves are, in fact, a bit lighter, naturally, than larger pumpkins...so far to my experience, anyway. 

Good luck, I hope yours do well! My JBLs aren't doing well, this year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I’m late to this thread but I read the whole thing. It makes me so happy to see pumpkins growers as crazy as me. If I knew how to attach photos I’d show you how I’m growing JBL up my Free Little Library for Halloween. Then I’m filling the Library with children’s halloween book in Oct. 
thank you ???


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I’m late to this thread but I read the whole thing. It makes me so happy to see pumpkins growers as crazy as me. If I knew how to attach photos I’d show you how I’m growing JBL up my Free Little Library for Halloween. Then I’m filling the Library with children’s halloween book in Oct.
> thank you ???


That is cool that we encouraged you to make your first post.  And reading the whole thread from the beginning is insane, but appreciated. I always wondered how this thread has almost 5k views, yet only about 10 of us post regularly. Posting picture is a little daunting at first.

I could not figure out how to switch the little tabs once you hit the picture cropping icon. For me, I just hit the computer tab and not the url tab and then locate and open the picture file on my computer. It automatically takes you back out, and you hit upload to save the picture.

I hope that helps and we looking forward to seeing your set-up. Whether you are growing wee pumpkins or trying to grow'em big, we are a supportive bunch.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I’m late to this thread but I read the whole thing. It makes me so happy to see pumpkins growers as crazy as me. If I knew how to attach photos I’d show you how I’m growing JBL up my Free Little Library for Halloween. Then I’m filling the Library with children’s halloween book in Oct.
> thank you ������


***First, I believe you have to have so many posts before you are allowed to post pictures. So, go make some posts on some threads and have fun! After you get your post count up a little, look at the top bar when replying to a thread. You will see a little photo of a tree icon, as circled below. Click on that.










***After you click that, a window will pop up, as seen in my next picture, below. From there, you can click on the spot to upload a picture of your choice that you have saved on your computer or click to upload with an internet URL (I usually just take pictures, save them to my computer, then choose the "From computer" option.) and then click to choose file...(or enter the URL if you go that route).









Once you have a photo attached, click "upload file", as seen in above picture. You can only add so many photos per post, depending on their size. (I sometimes resize my photos on my computer so I can fit more per post, but that's up to you.)

I hope this helps and that you figure it out so you can share pics with us!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I finally saw my first female opened today. We’ve had over 8 inches of rain since Saturday so I hadn’t been able to check on things. I was so excited to see I had one open considering I had no idea I had any that were near opening. I knew I had a few males, but didn’t expect any females for another week or so. Now the excitement begins!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome Kdestra! There are several posters here that can provide you with some excellent advice! I love seeing everyone post pictures of their progress.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, picture time!

First, I have my first Jack Be Little of the season...this is the smallest JBL I think I have ever grown, lol. It's tiny but adorable.










Second, I have my seeds that I took from a possible Jarrahdale pumpkin...no idea what they are actually turning out to be. They are round and super shiny, so far. (See their placement, guys? I worry they won't have room to grow...some of them are underneath other vines that I can't budge or cut...what should I do?? If I just leave them to their own, will they be okay? Won't they either get squished or damage the vine?)






























Finally, I have...well, what came from a medium sized , taller, white pumpkin, but is looking very much to be like a Gourdkin of sorts, lol. The have green tops and bottoms, white centers, and are slightly ribbed and a definite, obvious gourd like shape. Any guesses, guys, lol?? Whatever they are, they are doing very well!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> That is cool that we encouraged you to make your first post.  And reading the whole thread from the beginning is insane, but appreciated. I always wondered how this thread has almost 5k views, yet only about 10 of us post regularly. Posting picture is a little daunting at first.
> 
> I could not figure out how to switch the little tabs once you hit the picture cropping icon. For me, I just hit the computer tab and not the url tab and then locate and open the picture file on my computer. It automatically takes you back out, and you hit upload to save the picture.
> 
> I hope that helps and we looking forward to seeing your set-up. Whether you are growing wee pumpkins or trying to grow'em big, we are a supportive bunch.


Thank you for helping me post photos.
Last year I grew Cinderellas this year I'm growing 1 Big Moon Gigantic Pumpkin (not using any fertilizers), 8 Jararhdales & over 20 JBL. I love to give the JBLs as gifts to neighbors, teachers, friends & little kids.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> That is cool that we encouraged you to make your first post.  And reading the whole thread from the beginning is insane, but appreciated. I always wondered how this thread has almost 5k views, yet only about 10 of us post regularly. Posting picture is a little daunting at first.
> 
> I could not figure out how to switch the little tabs once you hit the picture cropping icon. For me, I just hit the computer tab and not the url tab and then locate and open the picture file on my computer. It automatically takes you back out, and you hit upload to save the picture.
> 
> I hope that helps and we looking forward to seeing your set-up. Whether you are growing wee pumpkins or trying to grow'em big, we are a supportive bunch.


thank you so much!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, picture time!
> 
> First, I have my first Jack Be Little of the season...this is the smallest JBL I think I have ever grown, lol. It's tiny but adorable.
> 
> ...


Those look pretty cool...I would say kushaw but I remember when I grew those they looked more striped and they also look a little like butternut squash. But if they turn out to be elongated pumpkins those are going to be awesome and even more awesome to carve


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you. I’m trying to figure it all out using my phone. It’s. Very frustrating 


Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Welcome Kdestra! There are several posters here that can provide you with some excellent advice! I love seeing everyone post pictures of their progress.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

This is the Little Free Library with JBLs. It's also a free seed library - for friendly gardeners to drop off extra seeds.
Someone dropped off the Big Moon Gigantic Pumpkin seeds & that's why I decided to try to grow them. I have extra seeds if anyone wants them







Lastly - this is my sea of Jarrahdales. I had to move my pumpkin patch to the front yard because of SVB. But I think it might have been a mistake. They are taking over & I even have one little pumpkin vine with baby pumpkin growing onto porch


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> View attachment 553253
> This is the Little Free Library with JBLs. It's also a free seed library - for friendly gardeners to drop off extra seeds.
> Someone dropped off the Big Moon Gigantic Pumpkin seeds & that's why I decided to try to grow them. I have extra seeds if anyone wants them
> View attachment 553255
> ...


You almost are saying 'they are taking over' in the pejorative?  They look great!!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank You. I love the leaves


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm loving that everyone is starting to get pumpkins and gourds!!! WithyKitty, I'm loving your varieties, and Kdestra I love not only your Free Little Library, but the fact that you can leave seeds there as well! That's a great idea!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I'm loving that everyone is starting to get pumpkins and gourds!!! WithyKitty, I'm loving your varieties, and Kdestra I love not only your Free Little Library, but the fact that you can leave seeds there as well! That's a great idea!


Thank you. I love gardening & often have tons of seeds to share. 
Another fun plant to grow for Halloween is Corn. I use the stalks in Halloween Displays. Everyone loves it.
I'm very lucky to have cool neighbors.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you. I love gardening & often have tons of seeds to share.
> Another fun plant to grow for Halloween is Corn. I use the stalks in Halloween Displays. Everyone loves it.
> I'm very lucky to have cool neighbors.


I totally agree and I love it in my Halloween display...the stores want a fortune for cornstalk shocks too . I illegally planted it one year in the common area of my subdivision and it was going good until the deer found it LOL. I would try it again but I can't risk getting in trouble with the HOA nazis


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I totally agree and I love it in my Halloween display...the stores want a fortune for cornstalk shocks too . I illegally planted it one year in the common area of my subdivision and it was going good until the deer found it LOL. I would try it again but I can't risk getting in trouble with the HOA nazis


HOAs make me sad - I could never live in one. 
I'm sorry you can't grow corn - its so much fun. Let me know if you ever want corn seeds. I have tons & tons!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I found a huge collection of red eggs under one of my holland leaves tonight...I believe these are squash bugs. Should I use insecticide or try and use the tape method to pull the eggs out of there? Thank you


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I found a huge collection of red eggs under one of my holland leaves tonight...I believe these are squash bugs. Should I use insecticide or try and use the tape method to pull the eggs out of there? Thank you


The tape method sounds more satisfying. Not sure about squash bugs, but svb eggs are resistant to insecticides until they hatch.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, I bought a pheromone squash borer trap last week and set it up on Monday night. Here is the link:http://hollandsgiants.com/squashVineBorerTraps.html. I must admit that I thought it was voodoo science and that I was basically throwing my money down the drain. 

However,the trap killed 22 squash vine borers in 48 hours. That is more than I have killed in 4 years chasing them around the patch with a bug killer spray can. The pheromone lure is suppose to last 30 days. I knew I had svbs, but I have never seen more than three or four after an afternoon in the patch. And this trap killed 22 in two days!

If you cannot tell, I have this huge smile on my face.  I might have found something that might turn the tide against my arch enemy.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, I bought a pheromone squash borer trap last week and set it up on Monday night. Here is the link:http://hollandsgiants.com/squashVineBorerTraps.html. I must admit that I thought it was voodoo science and that I was basically throwing my money down the drain.
> 
> However,the trap killed 22 squash vine borers in 48 hours. That is more than I have killed in 4 years chasing them around the patch with a bug killer spray can. The pheromone lure is suppose to last 30 days. I knew I had svbs, but I have never seen more than three or four after an afternoon in the patch. And this trap killed 22 in two days!
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! I saw those on their website and always wondered how well they worked.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> The tape method sounds more satisfying. Not sure about squash bugs, but svb eggs are resistant to insecticides until they hatch.


Very interesting!!! I always thought BT would kill the eggs. I'm always learning new info on this thread


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just getting back from vacation. Only 2 of the little pumpkin plants have really taken off. About half the other are sickly looking (not really surprising, not the best soil due to the big landscaping). 

Fertilized, going to do some fertilizer stakes around the roots as well.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Very interesting!!! I always thought BT would kill the eggs. I'm always learning new info on this thread


Just throwing out what some of the research provides. But keep in mind, just like there is a world of difference between water resistant and water proof, I still use contact killer to test the egg resistance and to kill leaf eaters. lol


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght, that is fantastic news regarding your traps working!!!! That's a scary amount that you caught. I normally don't have to battle them, but I will certainly keep that in mind for the future. 

I also didn't know that the insecticide wouldn't work on the eggs. That's some good information right there! Thanks.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght, I'm glad your SVB trap is working...the only thing I worry about, is that the trap may actually be luring MORE of them into your yard. This is why I never tried the Japanese Beetle pheromone traps. I was reading that, while they did trap some, they lured even more to your yard than would normally be there. I don't know how far the pheromones reach in your SVB traps...if it's just the surrounding yard area, then that's great...but if it's further, you could be doing more harm than good.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I also didn't know that the insecticide wouldn't work on the eggs. That's some good information right there! Thanks.


Eggs are resistant according to some, not pesticide proof. Here is a good University article with a list of effective contact killers and the article does not note any egg resistance. http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/squash_vine_borer_biology_and_management Here is clip from a UCONN article that says plowing is a good method over time because you bury the vine borers too deep to emerge and that pesticides should be timed for egg hatching: "Over time, plowing can reduce the SVB population. If your farm has a history of severe SVB damage, and you feel you need to spray, time applications with egg hatch."

MSU notes that my trap is only an indicator not a solution.  It is interesting that I am basically killing male vine borers who think the trap is trying to mate with them. Stupid men......lol 

And WitchyKitty, I never thought about attracting more than ever. I wish you had posted before I ordered 4 more.  Just kidding- though I do have more on the way. Maybe, I could place them in my neighbors yard to bring them over there. It would be real interesting to know the radius of the trap attraction. But at the same time, I have been scrapping almost a dozen eggs a day off my plants, so my patch is not really a secret.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Col. Fryght, I'm glad your SVB trap is working...the only thing I worry about, is that the trap may actually be luring MORE of them into your yard. This is why I never tried the Japanese Beetle pheromone traps. I was reading that, while they did trap some, they lured even more to your yard than would normally be there. I don't know how far the pheromones reach in your SVB traps...if it's just the surrounding yard area, then that's great...but if it's further, you could be doing more harm than good.


This is the exact reason I gave up on those beetle traps, they were just attracting more into the yard.

I have several warty or peanut pumpkins that are getting big but they're just a pale yellow & one has already detached itself from the vine & I have no idea how or why. It's too big to move with the vine if the vine was moved (which is wasn't), but it's in the still in the garden. I should bring it out & let the squirrels have at it since I'm pretty sure it won't last until Halloween.

Even if they don't end up weird looking I'm still going to use them. They're actually a very pretty yellow.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Col. Fryght, I'm glad your SVB trap is working...the only thing I worry about, is that the trap may actually be luring MORE of them into your yard. This is why I never tried the Japanese Beetle pheromone traps. I was reading that, while they did trap some, they lured even more to your yard than would normally be there. I don't know how far the pheromones reach in your SVB traps...if it's just the surrounding yard area, then that's great...but if it's further, you could be doing more harm than good.


I've often wondered about that myself. Good point.

I'm also wondering if my racket zapper would fry the eggs like they do to cucumber beetles when the land on leave. I think I'm going hunting
for eggs later tonight.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. - from what I understand about pheremone traps, you just hit on the solution exactly! Find out the traps' attraction range and hang them near the perimeter, or at least a safe distance outside your yard. The bait should be stronger than the females' natural peheremones and should attract the males away-- hopefully before they get their work done! 
It is definitely a disturbing number of borers! I really admire your tenacity-- and your results! 

Kdestra-- Your free library and seed exchange is adorable! It look so good with the little pumpkins. Your other pumpkins are beauties, too, but are you sure they're Jarrahdales? That variety typically looks more like the plants in WitchyKitty's Jarrahdale picture. She mentioned hers being from open pollinated seed, but IMO, hers look pretty classic for the variety, both in leaves and in developing fruit. 
And I'm certainly not being a critic; I believe I mixed up one of my varieties. I thought I had 2 Rouge Vif d'Etampes, but I was thumbing through my left-over seeds yesterday and I see I have an open pack from Musquee de Provence! I said before that I hesitated to plant them because of their long growing season, but by the vines' looks (quite similar to your plants, btw), I think I had a moment of absent-minded brashness when I started the seeds this spring.  
MichaelMyersSickHead-- If I can get a couple fruits that approach the look of yours, I'll be thrilled. There are lots of male buds, and a few microscopic females. Who knows?

WK-- I noticed today that I have one runner that's producing fruits the shape of your unknown! They might round out as they develop. I'm pretty sure mine is a One Too Many; that variety has a pretty variable shape. Even when you buy the seed and you know what you planted, there are sometimes surprises. 


WitchyKitty said:


> I have found that no matter what I do...fertilizers, supplements, different soils/light/water, ect...my JBLs have always done way, waaay better in the ground. The most I have ever gotten on a container JBL plant was 7 pumpkins...usually, closer to 3.
> Good luck, I hope yours do well! My JBLs aren't doing well, this year.


Sorry your JBLs are struggling. Mine look ok, but have completely stalled at the just-starting-to-run stage. There a lots of little buds, but they've been the same little buds for quite a long time.
So you have me laughing at myself! Let's see, around $15 for the planter, another $10 for the potting mix...and if things work out well, I might get $5 worth of JBLs out of it. Lesson learned! (Yours always look so pretty, though!) 

Yesterday saw the Return of the Rootworm Beetles, both Northern and Western. Granted, they're not as dramatic as SVB's, but they can be terribly destructive, and there can hundreds of thousands of them-- think, LotR battle scene. They seldom kill an entire vine outright, but they will eat up the flowers of both genders, or eat up the small fruits before the skins can toughen. If they get thick enough, they can kill the vine by eating up all the leaves, but they haven't gotten quite that thick here. I can't spray or dust flowers, or I'd kill the bees. The beetle numbers aren't that high yet, but they're coming. They always do. 
Today was cool, and mostly cloudy, so I got out to the patch before the little cold-blooded monsters got active. I pollinated the female flowers, and put zip-lock bags over them, with the zipper closed up close to the flower stem. I didn't see any beetles get inside. I couldn't do that on a hot sunny day, though, or the flowers would roast in the bags. 
The easist course of action would be to step back and be satisfied with the pumpkins that are already far enough along to resist--maybe dust the smaller ones, and let future blossoms go. Yeah, right, like that's going to happen.  I guess we're all just a little obsessed.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Eggs are resistant according to some, not pesticide proof. Here is a good University article with a list of effective contact killers and the article does not note any egg resistance. http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/squash_vine_borer_biology_and_management Here is clip from a UCONN article that says plowing is a good method over time because you bury the vine borers too deep to emerge and that pesticides should be timed for egg hatching: "Over time, plowing can reduce the SVB population. If your farm has a history of severe SVB damage, and you feel you need to spray, time applications with egg hatch."
> 
> MSU notes that my trap is only an indicator not a solution.  It is interesting that I am basically killing male vine borers who think the trap is trying to mate with them. Stupid men......lol
> 
> And WitchyKitty, I never thought about attracting more than ever. I wish you had posted before I ordered 4 more.  Just kidding- though I do have more on the way. Maybe, I could place them in my neighbors yard to bring them over there. It would be real interesting to know the radius of the trap attraction. But at the same time, I have been scrapping almost a dozen eggs a day off my plants, so my patch is not really a secret.


Unfortunately, numbers I've seen are 500 traps per hectacre needed for reliable mating disruption. So, you'd need to densely pack your entire neighborhood. 

Getting in touch with your local entomology dept (check universities) and getting the timing right for your sprays is the critical key to reducing damage. Sprays don't typically prevent eggs, but have something of an 80-90% kill ratio on the larva when timed right.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

And the award for longest typed post year to date is: (drum roll)................ooojen. I have no idea how you remember what everyone posted and summarize it so well.

Here is a link to some real hard core pumpkin growers sub-forum on pesticides. It is an interesting read. http://www.bigpumpkins.com/msgboard/ViewBoard.asp?b=6

Please keep in mind, that almost all of their solutions are commercial chemicals and some of the best are systemic insecticides meant for trees, shrubs, and lawns, ie....you probably don't want to eat the pumpkins and you will probably disrupt a bees behavior or kill them simply through the pollen that is produced.

I received some Merit 75 today which is systemic and harsh on bees. But, I am going to ride with the pumpkins that have set. So when I spray it this weekend, I am going to cut all the flowers and continue to cut flowers to reduce bee problems. I have a tremendous soft spot for bees. I am not sure why, but my care level is probably dogs and cats, then bees, followed by horses and turtles. Don't ask why.....


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I need to be working on Halloween props but this damn thread is so addicting and I love all the knowledge you guys have and share. I can't wait to hear how your Merit 75 does Col. Fryght I've heard of giant pumpkin growers having success with it. I hope everyone has a great pumpkin growing weekend!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ugh...I keep meaning to bring it up and keep forgetting...

As I have said, previously, this is my first year growing normal sized (medium/larger) pumpkins. I normally grew JBLs, WBLs and Triple Treats, which are all mini to pie sized pumpkins. That said, I am finding that working among all these giant leaves, tall stems and mega long, thick vines of these bigger varieties is very problematic, for me. All the sharp prickly things all over them cut me to pieces and any slight brush of them causes me terrible, itching burning rashes all over my arms and legs. I suffer while I'm in the garden, then run into the house to wash all my exposed skin to ease the pain. It usually sticks around for an hour or two afterwards. I know squash plants have prickly things all over and can cause irritation to the skin, but I don't remember the irritation being quite so bad with my smaller ones. (That could also just be because I'm wasn't wading waist deep in a jungle of huge pumpkin leaves, either, lol.) Do you guys get such terrible itching and burning pain when working in your pumpkin patches, too...or is my skin just being super sensitive or something?? I think I'll be going back to smaller varieties, next year, lol. If I had a huge yard where I didn't have to wade through them several times a day, that'd be a different story...


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I got all excited about the traps, because I think my one regular size pumpkin plant is about to give up the ghost. I've had good luck with other types of pheromone traps (pantry moths), so I was thinking it's similar. Alas, perhaps not. Col Fryght, you're fighting the good fight.

WK - I don't enjoy the prickles, but I don't get any rash or irritation. Might be sensitivity, might be a mild allergic reaction - insert legalese re: not a doctor. I'd be wearing long sleeves, gloves, and keeping the cortisone cream and allergy meds handy. (If it's gone in an hour or two, sounds more like irritation to me.)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha!


Col. Fryght said:


> And the award for longest typed post year to date is: (drum roll)................ooojen. I have no idea how you remember what everyone posted and summarize it so well.


I couldn't hold back any longer, after 2 1/2 days and 3 pages without posting. 
Thanks, but as much as I'd love to appear really clever, the truth is that I opened two tabs with this thread, used one for reference, and typed in the other. 

I have used the same chem as Merit 75 (Marathon) several years ago, when I'd first plant my seedlings out. My thought/hope was that it would provide systemic protection early on, but that the residual control would wear off before the plants bloomed. I don't use it any more, but it was pretty effective against early common stalk borers. That's decent of you to clip the blossoms. It will be a lot of work -- kudos!

WitchyKitty -- I was curious, and dug into pumpkin sensitivity. Apparently contact dermatitis from pumpkins isn't all that uncommon. I don't have a problem with pumpkins, but I've had a couple bouts with phytophotodermatitis after hiking. It's painful and maddening! You have my sympathy!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ugh...I keep meaning to bring it up and keep forgetting...
> 
> As I have said, previously, this is my first year growing normal sized (medium/larger) pumpkins. I normally grew JBLs, WBLs and Triple Treats, which are all mini to pie sized pumpkins. That said, I am finding that working among all these giant leaves, tall stems and mega long, thick vines of these bigger varieties is very problematic, for me. All the sharp prickly things all over them cut me to pieces and any slight brush of them causes me terrible, itching burning rashes all over my arms and legs. I suffer while I'm in the garden, then run into the house to wash all my exposed skin to ease the pain. It usually sticks around for an hour or two afterwards. I know squash plants have prickly things all over and can cause irritation to the skin, but I don't remember the irritation being quite so bad with my smaller ones. (That could also just be because I'm wasn't wading waist deep in a jungle of huge pumpkin leaves, either, lol.) Do you guys get such terrible itching and burning pain when working in your pumpkin patches, too...or is my skin just being super sensitive or something?? I think I'll be going back to smaller varieties, next year, lol. If I had a huge yard where I didn't have to wade through them several times a day, that'd be a different story...


While I do know the prickly feeling you’re talking about while I’m in the patch, I’ve never gotten it nearly as bad as you are describing. My guess would be that you are extremely sensitive to them or possibly allergic.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ugh...I keep meaning to bring it up and keep forgetting...
> 
> As I have said, previously, this is my first year growing normal sized (medium/larger) pumpkins. I normally grew JBLs, WBLs and Triple Treats, which are all mini to pie sized pumpkins. That said, I am finding that working among all these giant leaves, tall stems and mega long, thick vines of these bigger varieties is very problematic, for me. All the sharp prickly things all over them cut me to pieces and any slight brush of them causes me terrible, itching burning rashes all over my arms and legs. I suffer while I'm in the garden, then run into the house to wash all my exposed skin to ease the pain. It usually sticks around for an hour or two afterwards. I know squash plants have prickly things all over and can cause irritation to the skin, but I don't remember the irritation being quite so bad with my smaller ones. (That could also just be because I'm wasn't wading waist deep in a jungle of huge pumpkin leaves, either, lol.) Do you guys get such terrible itching and burning pain when working in your pumpkin patches, too...or is my skin just being super sensitive or something?? I think I'll be going back to smaller varieties, next year, lol. If I had a huge yard where I didn't have to wade through them several times a day, that'd be a different story...


I completely understand what you are saying  The only thing I can recommend is long pants, sleeves & gloves.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe O'Keefes working hands lotion would help? I definitely notice it on my legs especially. I can understand people saying long pants, but that is a no go for me in summer, heck I'll be in sandals until the first snowfall. Pumpkin plants can be vicious, but what the hell it's a Halloween plant it has to be a little evil


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ugh...I keep meaning to bring it up and keep forgetting...
> 
> As I have said, previously, this is my first year growing normal sized (medium/larger) pumpkins. I normally grew JBLs, WBLs and Triple Treats, which are all mini to pie sized pumpkins. That said, I am finding that working among all these giant leaves, tall stems and mega long, thick vines of these bigger varieties is very problematic, for me. All the sharp prickly things all over them cut me to pieces and any slight brush of them causes me terrible, itching burning rashes all over my arms and legs. I suffer while I'm in the garden, then run into the house to wash all my exposed skin to ease the pain. It usually sticks around for an hour or two afterwards. I know squash plants have prickly things all over and can cause irritation to the skin, but I don't remember the irritation being quite so bad with my smaller ones. (That could also just be because I'm wasn't wading waist deep in a jungle of huge pumpkin leaves, either, lol.) Do you guys get such terrible itching and burning pain when working in your pumpkin patches, too...or is my skin just being super sensitive or something?? I think I'll be going back to smaller varieties, next year, lol. If I had a huge yard where I didn't have to wade through them several times a day, that'd be a different story...


Sounds like allergic reaction. Welcome to my world. But I mostly take a watch and don't touch approach. It's why I've been trying the bush varieties, so I can grow a pumpkin contained to an area, not eating the entire yard. You might try some liquid gloves. I'm going to try that this fall...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> And the award for longest typed post year to date is: (drum roll)................ooojen. I have no idea how you remember what everyone posted and summarize it so well.
> 
> Here is a link to some real hard core pumpkin growers sub-forum on pesticides. It is an interesting read. http://www.bigpumpkins.com/msgboard/ViewBoard.asp?b=6
> 
> ...


I've gone largely pesticide free and actively worked up some counters to most pests (pesticides kill predators a lot quicker than pests) to where I seldom see problems anymore, but it can take a solid 5 years. 

One COULD consider a trap crop scheme with SVBs with enough space. Hubbard is generally preferred over pumpkins, for instance. Then pheremone trap around the hubbard to draw them that direction. 

I'd strongly advise anyone with a large problem of SVBs to add some nematodes to your soil in the spring, though it will only kill the local population, every bit counts.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, we had about a 15' vine and in a short time it wilted to nothing ( effing SVBs, I saw the eggs but not in time to save the plant). The stuff my daughter and I planted did nothing. I dug around a little and I could see husks of the seeds but no plants. So in frustration I planted what seeds we had left in a last ditch effort to get something to come up. Then it rained and rained and rained, so I expect the seeds rotted in the ground because it was so wet and humid for a few days. Sorry guys, I'm tapping out. I have too many props to build to spend time fussing over plants that aren't going to grow. Maybe next year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Totally understand McBernes. At least the pumpkin growing kept your Halloween spirit going during the Spring. I am going to have to start thinking about my maze. I promised myself last year to start building it the second weekend in September. But to be perfectly honest, I think pumpkin growing for me is becoming a bigger part of my Halloween experience.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the input on the pumpkin plant irritation. Yeah, it sounds like I'm extremely sensitive to them. I just came in from the garden and am sitting here itching and hurting like crazy. While I considered long pants/sleeves for working in there, it gets sooo hot...I have MS and can't let myself get overheated, even the tiniest bit, or it triggers my symptoms...so shorts and tanks it has to be.  

Once it gets a little cooler, I have very thin, breathable long sleeve shirts I can throw on.

I will just have to try to limit my exposure to the plants as best I can...difficult when I need to get to the rest of my garden...and go back to smaller, more manageable varieties for future years.

McBernes, ug. I'm sorry you had zero luck, this year, with growing pumpkins. Thankfully, now is the time to really start working on props and such, like you said, so you have something else Halloweenish to concentrate on. Here's to hoping next year will be better for you!!

Okay, break time from garden work is over...time to go back out to the jungle, lol. Need to continue helping my hubby with mowing the lawn, too. Gotta love yard work!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone here bury vines at the secondary vine intervals to possibly combat SVB? If you saw the holes and frass at your main stem you could cut it off at the next interval if you caught it in time, couldn't you?

I'm really sorry McBernes that really stinks and many of my pumpkin growing seasons have ended that way too...this year I'm just holding my breath with my late volunteers and hoping I missed the SVB moth season.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Does anyone here bury vines at the secondary vine intervals to possibly combat SVB? If you saw the holes and frass at your main stem you could cut it off at the next interval if you caught it in time, couldn't you?
> 
> I'm really sorry McBernes that really stinks and many of my pumpkin growing seasons have ended that way too...this year I'm just holding my breath with my late volunteers and hoping I missed the SVB moth season.


Yes, I bury vines. I've had a lot of luck with it. I even bury vines right when they are starting to spread out.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry McBernes-- Yep, sometimes all you can do is step away and find something else to do. 

Just sharing something I found amusing---
I don't watch Stranger Things, but I know it's fairly popular with some Halloween enthusiasts I chat with. Rotten pumpkin props seem to be hugely popular projects this year, and I didn't get the reason until someone mentioned ST. I looked up a little blurb on season 2.

"But one of the strangest things is happening at the local farms has to do with the spookiest gourd: What is wrong with the pumpkins in Stranger Things? This becomes a central mystery when multiple patches of the gourd start to go rotten."

So it's an eerie mystery when pumpkins rot? HAH! Maybe for a horticultural pathologist. 
Clearly the writers never tried growing them. Could be incomplete pollination becase it was too hot...or too cold...or there weren't enough pollinators. Dry conditions, wet conditions -- black rot, gummy stem blight, Septoria, Fusorium, Anthracnose, Phytophthora... Growing too fast could cause splits where diseases could enter. SVB, voles, mice, chipmunks, viruses, Ca deficiency--- For a pumpkin grower, supernatural forces would be pretty far down the list of suspects!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Does anyone here bury vines at the secondary vine intervals to possibly combat SVB? If you saw the holes and frass at your main stem you could cut it off at the next interval if you caught it in time, couldn't you?
> 
> I'm really sorry McBernes that really stinks and many of my pumpkin growing seasons have ended that way too...this year I'm just holding my breath with my late volunteers and hoping I missed the SVB moth season.


I believe it depends on pumpkin variety whether that works or not. Most the larger pumpkins it should work, but JOL calibre is hit and miss and pie or smaller it won't help.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I believe it depends on pumpkin variety whether that works or not. Most the larger pumpkins it should work, but JOL calibre is hit and miss and pie or smaller it won't help.


It doesn't matter to me. I just keep burying at intersections between secondary & third vines. I'm no professional but as a home grower I get about 15 to 20 excellent sized pumpkins. Although my pumpkin patch has taken over the front yard.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

My bf family operates a larger farm in Iowa and they gave us a very small plot of the land for pumpkins. We spent yesterday morning weeding and tilling the best we could, but now a lot of the weeds are attached to the vines and if we rip those out, we rip out the vines with flowers/tiny pumpkins on them. We were disappointed that our Cinderella pumpkins never grew, nor did our tiny jacks, or any of the white jack o lanterns. It has been SO DRY here, but we still have some pumpkins. We will harvest around labor day weekend, and I think we will have a good crop!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

Whoever decided to call these posts "Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape" is a bozo. Serious consideration is being given to calling it, "At Some Point on Sunday Tale of the Tape."  Reality TV has nothing on drama when compared to pumpkin growing. A pumpkin that I did not even consider my third largest last week is now my largest at 56 inches circumference. It must have darn near tripled in a week. Unfortunately, last weeks leader just added three inches and has clearly slowed down, but is still in second at 52 inches.

Pumpkin #1 : The new champ came out of nowhere and leads the pack at 56 inches. Previously unmeasured, so no idea of the weekly gain.









Pumpkin #2: Last weeks #1, it only added three inches. But 52 inches in July is still not too shabby.









Pumpkin#3: Fell from #2 to #3 with the contender out of nowhere taking over the #1 spot. I have a strong feeling that it will move to #2 next week. It measured in at 49 inches this week, adding an impressive 7 inches in one week.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Col. Fryght said:


> Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape
> 
> Whoever decided to call these posts "Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape" is a bozo. Serious consideration is being given to calling it, "At Some Point on Sunday Tale of the Tape."  Reality TV has nothing on drama when compared to pumpkin growing. A pumpkin that I did not even consider my third largest last week is now my largest at 56 inches circumference. It must have darn near tripled in a week. Unfortunately, last weeks leader just added three inches and has clearly slowed down, but is still in second at 52 inches.
> 
> ...


I love that tale of the tape!!! I like how you are keeping the vines up to not stress the pumpkin, insulation foam is a nice alternative for this too. 

Where do you measure a pumpkin to get it's circumference (or do you just lift them up still)? Do you estimate whats on the underside? I always wondered how they estimated the approx. weight before the weigh-ins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving seeing all the pumpkins!! They look so great!

I finally got a second female to open on my JBLs!! Now, if it was pollinated correctly, I'll be up to TWO JBLs, lol. 

Those weird, white mystery pumpkin/squash/gourd hybrid things are now starting to get a mildly warty look to them. Interesting development...these things seem to have a little bit of everything!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lukewa said:


> My bf family operates a larger farm in Iowa and they gave us a very small plot of the land for pumpkins.


"Very small"? haha! That looks like a heck of a big patch to me! ...and you've got nice orange colors already. None of mine have yet turned their ripe colors Do you know what varieties you've got going?

Col. Fryght -- Impressive progress; it's exciting to see! I also wondered how you get the measuring tape under them once they get this big. 

WitchyKitty-- Lumpy now, too? It sounds like a real surprise package! 

I mentioned having one plant that's producing very pear-shaped fruit. It was late to set fruit, and they seem to be maintaining the shape as they grow, The darned things have such complex genetics that it's not all that surprising to get a couple surprises here and there...even with purchased seed.








All that work keeping the patch virtually weed free for months...and now a majority of the actual pumpkin fruits are growing out on the grass well past the nicely-weeded garden.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Meanwhile, my late planting saw it's first flower today.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Where do you measure a pumpkin to get it's circumference (or do you just lift them up still)? Do you estimate whats on the underside? I always wondered how they estimated the approx. weight before the weigh-ins.


I measure the circumference around the sides parallel to the ground. I enjoy having something to measure to indicate growth. There is a technical forumula called OTT (Over the Top). OTT takes into account three measurements around the pumpkin. From the top to the bottom touching the ground at both ends, and across the middle touching the ground of both ends and around the pumpkin parallel to the ground. Then you add the three measurements and look at a chart for estimated size. This is how the giant pumpkin growers guess at the weight before it hits the scales. Because realistically you cannot weigh a 2 thousand pound pumpkin until you forklift/tractor it out of the garden.

Here is a chart link: http://www.gpc1.org/PDF/2017%20chartinches.pdf

Here is a video demonstration link (pretty dull): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1S8gUC-Ew


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ooojen said:


> "Very small"? haha! That looks like a heck of a big patch to me! ...and you've got nice orange colors already. None of mine have yet turned their ripe colors Do you know what varieties you've got going?


LOL!!!! That's what I'm saying!!! I'm over here thinking I'm cool sneaking a little patch under my HOA's nose and this guy has a mini-pumpkin farm going on...yes I am jealous.

Thank you Col. Fright that is a great explanation.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, how will I know when my mystery pumpkin/gourd/squash is ready to harvest if I have no idea what it is and how it's supposed to look at full maturity, lol??


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Built a ******* shade canopy for the garden. I had reemay from three years ago when I tried building hoop tunnels. Anyway, reemay is suppose to block 25% of the sunshine. My plants seem to be have been suffering from the heat, so I figured 25% is better than nothing and it was free. I don't realistically expect my canopy to handle a serious storm, but hopefully I can get several weeks out of it and then just re-attach as necessary.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, how will I know when my mystery pumpkin/gourd/squash is ready to harvest if I have no idea what it is and how it's supposed to look at full maturity, lol??


I think we need update photos on these babies


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

******* canopy is down for the count. That lasted for about an hour and half after posting  One of those tree bender, dark as night thunderstorms rolled through for about 20 minutes. Those silly Indians and their rain dances, all they had to do is build a temporary structure that could be knocked down by a driving rain storm.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Why do I even try to grow giant pumpkins?!? My big moon pumpkin was growing great but now there is a split?! Actually I don’t know exactly what to call the gash/split/wtf? But it’s starting to rot. No amount of NEEM oil is going to save it. 
I’m stupid for even trying


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> ******* canopy is down for the count. That lasted for about an hour and half after posting  One of those tree bender, dark as night thunderstorms rolled through for about 20 minutes. Those silly Indians and their rain dances, all they had to do is build a temporary structure that could be knocked down by a driving rain storm.
> 
> View attachment 554333


I honestly didn’t mean to, but I actually laughed at this since I was scrolling through the thread, read your post about the shade you built and hoping it would last a few weeks, and then a few seconds later reading how it was destroyed already!

Also, thank you for explaining OTT. I have seen that mentioned on giant grower sites but didn’t know what it meant.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

That remay cloth is great!!! Angle some rebar into the ground and slide 1/2 pvc over it and it will stay there. Even if you pressure bend it it will stay in place great. I'm working on a prop now where I have been blow torch bending some pvc and would like to try bending some longer pieces for the frames of covers. Just be careful if you pressure bend because when you slide them off the rebar they will try and smack you in the face...not that I know I just 'heard' they can do that LOL. I really like your perimeter too I bet that protects your leaves from wind damage.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Why do I even try to grow giant pumpkins?!? My big moon pumpkin was growing great but now there is a split?! Actually I don’t know exactly what to call the gash/split/wtf? But it’s starting to rot. No amount of NEEM oil is going to save it.
> I’m stupid for even trying


I know I noticed my holland has a slice down near the stem and I put some potting soil and compost around it hoping to try and save it. It totally sucks!!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> ooojen said:
> 
> 
> > "Very small"? haha! That looks like a heck of a big patch to me! ...and you've got nice orange colors already. None of mine have yet turned their ripe colors Do you know what varieties you've got going?
> ...



Yikes, tough crowd. It's all in perspective!!! The farm my bf's family farms and operates is over 1,000 acres, so in comparison the space that they let us have is "very small". I realize I should've chosen better phrasing, but it's small for what we would've liked. ANYWAYS, love reading about the progress of everyone's pumpkins and am getting excited for harvest. We plan on picking Labor Day weekend. We had several varieties that didn't make it, so we will be stoked with all that we do end up getting. Some rain would be most helpful as we are in a pretty severe draught.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Lukewa said:
> 
> 
> > My bf family operates a larger farm in Iowa and they gave us a very small plot of the land for pumpkins.
> ...


We have several varieties including Jill Be Little mini pumpkins, moonshine white pumpkins (we think a couple of them made it), champions, jol, and turban gourds. Our Cinderella pumpkins, jarradhale blue, blaze pumpkins and big moose pumpkins didnt make it. We also had quite a few swan gourds that didnt didnt make it either.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Kdestra said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I even try to grow giant pumpkins?!? My big moon pumpkin was growing great but now there is a split?! Actually I don’t know exactly what to call the gash/split/wtf? But it’s starting to rot. No amount of NEEM oil is going to save it.
> ...


Have you been getting a lot of rain?
It hasn’t stopped raining here for over a week. I think all the water made it grow to fast & split the skin. 

I hope you can save your Holland


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Just want you all to know how much I appreciate this thread. I’m in a few garden groups but none share my pumpkin passion and frustrations as much as this group. 

One maddening thing I’ve noticed this year is that my pumpkins are producing flowers ?. I don’t fertilize but I have very fertile soil (compost, manure, etc). Idk maybe I’m just going crazy


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I think we need update photos on these babies


Pics on their way, soon!



Kdestra said:


> One maddening thing I’ve noticed this year is that my pumpkins are producing flowers ��. I don’t fertilize but I have very fertile soil (compost, manure, etc). Idk maybe I’m just going crazy


Well, it's good that your pumpkins are producing flowers...they are supposed to. That's how you get pumpkins! (Did you mean to say they "aren't" producing flowers?)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If your pumpkins are splitting, it could be a nutrient issue. (It was in one of my previous posts) 

If your pumpkins are getting too much potassium, they can split. Here is the quote from the Pumpkin Nook website:

"Potassium This chemical promotes fruit growth and health. After fruit set, you should either switch to a high potassium fertilizer, or supplement your feedings with extra potassium. Like Phosphorous, Potassium will not burn your plants. Over application however, along with all the other ingredients(sun, water, rich composted soil) can cause your pumpkin fruit to grow so quickly that it outgrows it's skin and splits or explodes. Take it easy early in the fruit development stage, especially if you are a new grower."

Nutrient issues can cause few to no flowers or fruit, too. Here is the link to the Pumpkin Nook website, again...this link will take you to the nutrient page, but you can browse through the rest of the site for lots of info!

http://pumpkinnook.com/howto/fertile.htm


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyway, here are some updated pics from my garden (I have some new babies!! I forgot to take pics of my two JBLs...)...you can see that my odd shaped white hybrid pumpkins are now getting bumps or mild warts...if you look at the pics of my new baby ones, you can see how they have changed from baby to more mature.

View attachment 554469
View attachment 554471


View attachment 554473
View attachment 554475


View attachment 554477
View attachment 554479


View attachment 554481
View attachment 554483


View attachment 554485
View attachment 554487


View attachment 554489


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...I have heard that my above post has bad attachments. I tried to edit it, but was told it was an error to try and edit my own post. What?! Sooo, I'll just make a new post, I guess, and a mod can delete my above post if they'd like. 

Anyway, here are some updated pics from my garden (I have some new babies!! I forgot to take pics of my two JBLs...)...you can see that my odd shaped white hybrid pumpkins are now getting bumps or mild warts...if you look at the pics of my new baby ones, you can see how they have changed from baby to more mature.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well WitchyKitty, I think you have found a way to turn Halloween pumpkin growing into Christmas. You have no idea what your going to find under your leaf canopy until October. I am real interested in those warty looking guys. Fat, pale white and warty is no way to go through life, unless you are a pumpkin. (A paraphrasing of a quote in Animal House from Dean Wormer, no other non-politically correct inference is implied.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Well WitchyKitty, I think you have found a way to turn Halloween pumpkin growing into Christmas. You have no idea what your going to find under you leaf canopy until October. I am real interested in those warty looking guys. Fat, pale white and warty is no way to go through life, unless you are a pumpkin. (A paraphrasing of a quote in Animal House from Dean Wormer, no other non-politically correct inference is implied.)


Hahaha!  I will love them no matter how they look, lol...just like any pumpkin mommy should! 

Yep...it's certainly going to be Pumpkin Christmas!! They keep changing every week, I have no idea what they are supposed to look like when they are mature...only time will tell! I just hope that, whatever they turn out to be, they will be hardy enough to live through the season in my decor. I'll be sad if they turn out to be something that can only survive a week off the vine before they start to go bad...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Last night Hubby & I used our Zapper Rackets to kill 7 SVBs. We had a blast running around zapping them & I’m sure my neighbors think we are crazy but it was fun

Witch-kitty. I love your photos.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, pumpkin people, I have a question I'm hoping one of you can answer. I planted seeds from an old Jack o'Lantern last May. I've got some good vines growing, and along one of them a number of flower buds have appeared. But none of them open. They've all simply dried up in succession before they ever got a chance to become flowers. What's going on? Is this supposed to happen...some sort of natural selection or something?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DavyKnoles said:


> Okay, pumpkin people, I have a question I'm hoping one of you can answer. I planted seeds from an old Jack o'Lantern last May. I've got some good vines growing, and along one of them a number of flower buds have appeared. But none of them open. They've all simply dried up in succession before they ever got a chance to become flowers. What's going on? Is this supposed to happen...some sort of natural selection or something?


When are you checking them? Pumpkin flowers only open in the morning and close back up, wilt and fall off afterwards. You may just not see them opening. 

However, if the male flowers are dying before they even mature to be able to open...well, I'm unsure. I know the pumpkin will abort the baby female flowers (with the baby pumpkin below them), sometimes, before they open when the plant isn't ready to support a fruit, yet...either from stress, being to early, ect.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Interesting. I guess the total plant isn't ready to support fruit yet, then. Because it did produce one large orange flower, but ejected the entire thing shortly after it closed. Since then, all the young buds have simply dried up on the vine long before they could mature into blooming flowers. BTW, how can you tell a female flower from a male flower?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DavyKnoles said:


> Interesting. I guess the total plant isn't ready to support fruit yet, then. Because it did produce one large orange flower, but ejected the entire thing shortly after it closed. Since then, all the young buds have simply dried up on the vine long before they could mature into blooming flowers. BTW, how can you tell a female flower from a male flower?


A male flower has a single, center stamen that has the pollen and is on a long stem. The females show up a little later after the males start showing up, and have a multi segmented stigma and are on a short stem with the round baby pumpkin just below the flower. I made a post about it earlier in this thread. Here are a couple pictures, again, though:


























***Here is the page on the Pumpkin Nook website that talks about pumpkin flowers.***

http://pumpkinnook.com/howto/pumpkinflower.htm


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and, again, the flowers, both male and female, only open and live one morning. closing up and falling off after they bloom once is what they are supposed to do. That is normal. So, if that's what is happening, you are fine. (The females must be pollinated the morning they open, obviously, or the baby fruit won't grow and will die.)

If your females...with the baby pumpkin below them...are dying when they never even got big enough to open, then, yes, something is probably wrong (nutrients, weather, water, stress), or the vine is young and isn't ready to support fruit.

If your males are dying before they get their one day of blooming...well, I have not see that happen. I would guess stress of some kind. Are you watering enough? Do you have good soil? Are you using fertilizers? Are you having lots of cloudy or wet weather?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Have you been getting a lot of rain?
> It hasn’t stopped raining here for over a week. I think all the water made it grow to fast & split the skin.
> 
> I hope you can save your Holland


My Holland got messed up...I think it was too much water as it was my smallest plant. The irony is its the only seed I put into the ground this year LOL. My other pumpkin/gourd/squash plants look pretty healthy still and even starting blooming flowers today...I just don;t know what the hell they are. .

Me looking at my remaining plants right now


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> My Holland got messed up...I think it was too much water as it was my smallest plant. The irony is its the only seed I put into the ground this year LOL. My other pumpkin/gourd/squash plants look pretty healthy still and even starting blooming flowers today...I just don;t know what the hell they are. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> Me looking at my remaining plants right now


This is my Big moon pumpkin. It’s almost to hard to look at. I know I should cut it off but I can’t bring myself to do it. 
Be warned- this picture is gross


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Some crazy gourds I grow. I’ll be more then happy to share seeds.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Fat, pale white and warty is no way to go through life, unless you are a pumpkin. D


As soon as I read the first 3 words of this statement I was picturing Dean Wormer. Love it!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> As soon as I read the first 3 words of this statement I was picturing Dean Wormer. Love it!


You are showing your age, Mayor or you like classic comedy. 

Rain, rain go away. We have had an inch or more of rain everyday this week. And the 7 day forecast predicts at least a 50% percent chance of rain everyday. Of course in my book it is always a fifty percent chance: either it will or it won't. But what I cannot stand, is that it wrecks havoc with my spraying schedule. Tonight was suppose to be insecticide night. Plus, everyday is overcast so nothing is drying. I will have to make sure to get that fungicide ready to go at the first opportunity.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Aug 1st yesterday-- just about time to turn my thoughts toward wrapping things up. Our average last frost date for the previous couple decades has been at the end of Sept, so there are a couple more weeks tops before it's time to quit pollinating for medium-sized pumpkins. I was feeling pretty good about the status of the patch.
I have quite a few still-small pumpkins set (anybody's guess how they'll do), and a couple dozen or so that are far enough along that it would take a disaster to keep them from developing -- plenty to keep me happy! 
So what did I see yesterday afternoon? A potential disaster in the making.  I was thinking it would take large jagged hail, gale-force winds that could rip the vines away, a band of voracious woodchucks-- that sort of thing-- to mess with the well-set fruit. What I didn't expect was a SVB! There was one circling the late "nothing to lose by sticking the seeds in the ground" pumpkin vines. I chased it off, ran to the house and came back with a fly-swatter (just in case) and a shaker of Diazinon to treat the bases of the vines. The few late plants are far more sparse than the vines in the regular patch. That is, I can still see the main vines and their points of origin. 
SVB came back and landed on a leaf. I had a half second to decide-- swatter in one hand, insecticide dust in the other. I took the Diazinon and dumped a bunch of it directly over the SVB. She flew up off the leaf and into the dust cloud. She took off, but I'm sure she had a solid coating of dust, and didn't make it far. That was satisfying. 
But--- Is she the only one around? They're not real common in MN, and they're "supposed to" be long done by now. They should be pupating in the soil, not starting new generations in Aug. So much for one generation in the north. They do as they please.
Dead vines are one of the few things that could still cause a crop disaster. I had a few hours where I felt like I had things under control. Silly me! This hobby was less stressful when I invested less...but I have it say that success is more rewarding now.

Sorry for you two who lost big set pumpkins. That's so frustrating! 
Kdestra-- I love your gourds! I've had a passion for growing gourds since I was a little kid.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ooojen said:


> Aug 1st yesterday-- just about time to turn my thoughts toward wrapping things up. Our average last frost date for the previous couple decades has been at the end of Sept, so there are a couple more weeks tops before it's time to quit pollinating for medium-sized pumpkins. I was feeling pretty good about the status of the patch.
> I have quite a few still-small pumpkins set (anybody's guess how they'll do), and a couple dozen or so that are far enough along that it would take a disaster to keep them from developing -- plenty to keep me happy!
> So what did I see yesterday afternoon? A potential disaster in the making.  I was thinking it would take large jagged hail, gale-force winds that could rip the vines away, a band of voracious woodchucks-- that sort of thing-- to mess with the well-set fruit. What I didn't expect was a SVB! There was one circling the late "nothing to lose by sticking the seeds in the ground" pumpkin vines. I chased it off, ran to the house and came back with a fly-swatter (just in case) and a shaker of Diazinon to treat the bases of the vines. The few late plants are far more sparse than the vines in the regular patch. That is, I can still see the main vines and their points of origin.
> SVB came back and landed on a leaf. I had a half second to decide-- swatter in one hand, insecticide dust in the other. I took the Diazinon and dumped a bunch of it directly over the SVB. She flew up off the leaf and into the dust cloud. She took off, but I'm sure she had a solid coating of dust, and didn't make it far. That was satisfying.
> ...


Great post...I always learn something new on this thread. By the way, U of Minnesota is probably my favorite extension for great info!!! What brand Diazinon do you use?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> , a band of voracious woodchucks--


???



> SVB came back and landed on a leaf. I had a half second to decide-- swatter in one hand, insecticide dust in the other. I took the Diazinon and dumped a bunch of it directly over the SVB. She flew up off the leaf and into the dust cloud.


Hubby & I bought Zapper Rackets. They are basically Electric Fly Swaters. We have a blast zapping SVB



> Sorry for you two who lost big set pumpkins. That's so frustrating!
> Kdestra-- I love your gourds! I've had a passion for growing gourds since I was a little kid.


Thank you. I can’t bring myself to cut it off the vine. I know I should but I just can’t.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

A few pictures of last year’s pumpkins. I really hope the rain stops so all my pumpkins don’t rot


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra -- Your wire baskets with pumpkins are absolutely beautiful! 


MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> By the way, U of Minnesota is probably my favorite extension for great info!!! What brand Diazinon do you use?


I agree, the U of M does have some great information-- good departments in Entomology, Horticulture, and Ag. They develop a lot of short-season cold-hardy plants, too, from flowers to alfalfa...and they have a big collection of chile pepper varieties 
The Diazinon is _*ancient.*_ It came in a bag originally, and I think it was marketed by Ortho, though I wouldn't swear to it. I used it on a couple ant-hills in the yard. I think it's off the shelves in a lot of places-- not because it's that toxic to people, but apparently it's pretty bad for birds, particularly when it's used over large areas. I shelved mine away, and kind of forgot about it until I started clearing out the basement a few days ago (to set up the crypt/catacombs for Halloween.) So it was the handiest thing at the moment, and my knee-jerk "Kill! Kill! Kill!" reaction kicked in when I saw the SVB. I did rinse the leaf after, picked all the open and close-to-open buds, plus it rained a little that afternoon, so I think the plant is safe once agin. Sevin is more my go-to early in the season, and I ususally don't use any insecticide at all once the flowers start. But I'm conditioned by this thread-- haha! One borer this year could turn into a hundred next year. I very much hope a bird didn't catch the dying moth, but for all the nest boxes I've put out, all the wildlife-friendly plantings I've done, and all the feeders I've maintained-- I can probably sacrifice a (non-native) starling (the dominant bird there on the edge of the cornfield.) Too much trying to justify myself? Haha

I watered my pumpkins the day before yesterday (second time this year), and the patch was still kind of muddy so I didn't do my next morning rounds in the back hard-to-get-to area. Yesterday evening I made it back into the jungle, and found the first female blossom (huge!) of what I now figure is a Musquee de Provence -- not quite closed, but looking a little afternoon-droopy. About 4' away was the plant's first male flower of the season, stripped of every grain of pollen by the look of it. So close! I hope the bees were able to help out, but there are so many more C. maxima flowers between the one singe moschata male and the female, that I won't hold my breath. Fortunately the plant has a couple more females developing, so I still have a shot at getting a fruit or two before the first hard frost.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Kdestra -- Your wire baskets with pumpkins are absolutely beautiful
> .


Thank you. I love looking for them at Flea Markets & Estate sales. I can’t wait to use the wire urn/basket I bought at a yard sale for $5


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hubby zapped a SVB


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Felt good to get back in the patch tonight. We had four days of constant rain. I wanted to do a drench of Merit 75 since I had not sprayed it since last Wednesday evening. But I was a afraid the ground was too saturated to hold more water so I went with a foliar spray of Merit 75 again tonight. I clipped about 50 flowers to try and keep the bees away. I hope to squeeze in a few hours tomorrow morning. I need to insure that I have the stem vines of my largest pumpkins properly supported. Seven weeks until the finish line for me. The local state fair is September 20th.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

They've moved our county fair up (probably 10+ years ago, I'm still grumpy about it), and the fair is next week. I don't know who thought that was a good idea, it seems totally divorced from the idea of what a county fair ought to be. Should be in mid to late September, right as the weather changes.


Anyway, I've still got 3 JBL plants hanging on, none of them particularly healthy and all with more tape bandages than free stems. I don't remember if I mentioned, I had to pull my one regular size plant and one of the JBLs because they just weren't going to make it (and I got tired of slicing and re-slicing). I've said it before and I'll probably say it again, I don't think trying to grow pumpkins is worth the effort it takes to fight off the borers for me. Tempted to just pull up the other 3 and let it go, but I hate to give up on them when they're flowering. I did get one tiny JBL off the plant I pulled up, smaller than usual even for one of these, but it had just enough time to get properly orange.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

kakugori said:


> They've moved our county fair up (probably 10+ years ago, I'm still grumpy about it), and the fair is next week. I don't know who thought that was a good idea, it seems totally divorced from the idea of what a county fair ought to be. Should be in mid to late September, right as the weather changes.


 You are so on point. I saw a post this week from the Ohio State Fair people on another forum literally begging people to enter items into the fair this weekend. The only thing I can figure is that some fairs do not want to compete with college football. But to me, fairs have no real competition. Done right they attract an older crowd/family during the day, and the the rides and concerts attract date night people in the evening. I am lucky that my fair is the third weekend in September. It is not too early for my pumpkins to mature, and not too late to interfere with Halloween set-up.  

https://northgeorgiastatefair.com/


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

kakugori said:


> They've moved our county fair up (probably 10+ years ago, I'm still grumpy about it), and the fair is next week. I don't know who thought that was a good idea, it seems totally divorced from the idea of what a county fair ought to be. Should be in mid to late September, right as the weather changes.


Totally agree with you. August is just to hot & humid. Plus my county fair expects people to harvest their pumpkins for competition this early??? 



> Anyway, I've still got 3 JBL plants hanging on, none of them particularly healthy and all with more tape bandages than free stems. I don't remember if I mentioned, I had to pull my one regular size plant and one of the JBLs because they just weren't going to make it (and I got tired of slicing and re-slicing). I've said it before and I'll probably say it again, I don't think trying to grow pumpkins is worth the effort it takes to fight off the borers for me. Tempted to just pull up the other 3 and let it go, but I hate to give up on them when they're flowering. I did get one tiny JBL off the plant I pulled up, smaller than usual even for one of these, but it had just enough time to get properly orange.


It’s so freaking frustrating. I just yanked out my giant pumpkin because it was rotting. I’m never growing them again


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thought I would post a photo of the patch as of today and the sideway pic that I took on July 5th. (Not really sideways but this site has its own mind). Kind of hard to tell, but I moved the fence out about another 10 feet out on the sides and on the ends. So the patch has almost doubled over the past month.

PATCH PHOTO 8/4










PATCH PHOTO JULY 5


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

 Two weeks in a row I have had a contender come out of nowhere and take over the top spot. The new #1 was just a little bigger than a basketball last week. It must have darn near tripled in size. And the most exciting part is that I think that it might be a Holland Giant. Only two my twenty six seeds were Holland and I forgot where I planted them. All the Holland Giants that I put in my starter pots failed to germinate- operator error.

I did notice that the leaves were greener and the main vine was thicker so I had hoped that it was a Holland Giant. It had a hard time pollinating and aborted the first handful of pumpkins.This guy is growing off a secondary vine about 6 inches of the main and about 15 feet from stump. Not ideal, but I will take any Holland pumpkin. I just purchased the generic Hollands that grow to about 500 lbs. Since I am not a professional grower, I would love just to top 150. I cannot wait until next week. 

And the Honey Nut Cheerios honey bee came by for this week's Tale of the Tape post. What a friendly fellow! And I followed Michael Meyers suggestion to use pool noodles as vine spacers. All measurements are the horizontal circumference parallel to the ground.


Pumpkin #1 : The new champ came out of nowhere and leads at 63 inches. Previously unmeasured, so no idea of the weekly gain.










Pumpkin #2: Last weeks #1, added 5 1/2 inches this week and comes in at 61.5 inches. 









Pumpkin#3: Fell from #2 to #3 with the contender out of nowhere taking over the #1 spot. This one was the week one leader and is still on the board at week #3. He measures in at 53.5 inches and only added 1 1/2 inches this week. He is really slowing down and only a couple of inches ahead of the pack.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght your pumpkins look amazing


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, I'm sorry you lost your pumpkin. 

kakugori, I am glad you, at least, got one little JBL (the one that I have is unusually tiny, too...odd.) I am hoping your remaining plants will survive long enough to get you some more!!

Col. Fryght, your pumpkins are looking fantastic!!


As for me...I wasn't home, yesterday, and when I went into my garden, today, I had lost two of my smaller (maybe) Jarrahdales (one didn't pollinate and the other, baseball sized, I have no idea what happened!), my second JBL may not have been pollinated well enough and I'll probably lose that, my JBL vines are looking worse and worse, I am seeing the first signs of the end of season Powdery Mildew spots and, finally, the icing on the cake, I have a sudden infestation of Squash Bugs...sigh...I thought I was doing good keeping them at bay. Grrrrrrr.

Here's to hoping all my currently set and growing pumpkins make it to maturity!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Witchy kitty 
Have you been noticing an abundance of pumpkin leaves this year? Every single cucurbit has an explosion of green with few fruit. I don’t fertilize my plants (to many). 
Btw I’ve been spraying NEEM Oil every night - I think it’s really helping me fight Powdery Mildew. Maybe you can give it a try. 

Good luck 



WitchyKitty said:


> As for me...I wasn't home, yesterday, and when I went into my garden, today, I had lost two of my smaller (maybe) Jarrahdales (one didn't pollinate and the other, baseball sized, I have no idea what happened!), my second JBL may not have been pollinated well enough and I'll probably lose that, my JBL vines are looking worse and worse, I am seeing the first signs of the end of season Powdery Mildew spots and, finally, the icing on the cake, I have a sudden infestation of Squash Bugs...sigh...I thought I was doing good keeping them at bay. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Here's to hoping all my currently set and growing pumpkins make it to maturity!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Witchy kitty
> Have you been noticing an abundance of pumpkin leaves this year? Every single cucurbit has an explosion of green with few fruit. I don’t fertilize my plants (to many).
> Btw I’ve been spraying NEEM Oil every night - I think it’s really helping me fight Powdery Mildew. Maybe you can give it a try.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. 

I do have a lot of green, but I usually do. I have a fair amount of fruit on my two bigger plants, but it's my JBLs that are failing me, this year. I always do well with JBLs, so it makes me sad.

I normally use a water/milk/baking soda mix for PM, and it usually helps slow it down, but I just don't feel up to trying to keep up with it, this year...with my health and all, I have good days and bad days. My vines have gotten to be a bit too crazy and huge for me to handle, this year, lol. I know about neem oil, I just never feel like spending the extra money. If I was going for some prize winning giants or for selling, I would, but it's not worth it when I'm just growing for myself.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I do have a lot of green, but I usually do. I have a fair amount of fruit on my two bigger plants, but it's my JBLs that are failing me, this year. I do well with JBLs, so it makes me sad.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> It’s been a tough growing season.
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your health. I hope you’re feeling better.
> 
> I have to use NEEM on my JPLs because they are growing on top of the Little Free Library & I want them to look good.
> I bought a bottle of Concentrated NEEM over 5yrs ago. You only mix 2 cap fulls to 8oz of water. It lasts forever.
> ...


Thank you...I have MS and there are good days and bad days. Even on good days, though, I can't be out in the heat for too long or it triggers my symptoms. It makes gardening quite difficult. I do the best I can.

As for the water milk and baking soda sprays, both are better used for preventing PM, starting it when the plants are younger, but I found that they can, at least, slow it a little once my plants caught it. The baking soda changes the ph of the leaves, making it harder for PM and some other fungi to take or survive. Milk can be used as a preventative, too, by coating the leaves. 

There are many recipes for both sprays on the internet, but basically, for the milk one, use about 1 part milk to 3 parts water in spray bottle, mix well and saturate tops and bottoms of leaves until dripping. do this every week or two, depending on rain. Do in the sun, if possible, so it dries on the leaves. For the Baking Soda, people say anywhere from 1 tsp to 3T of it per spray bottle, shake and spray the leaves in early morning or evening, as you can harm your leaves if done in hot sun. Some add a little veggie oil to help it stick to the leaves, too.

You can research it on the internet, yourself, and see what will work best for you should you ever decide to try it. I'm sure NEEM oil works better, all around, but the milk or bs are a cheaper option to try to help fight it with stuff you have at home.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

First female flower should bloom in a day or two. The good news is I've already got a resident batch of squash bees (and some sweat bees that seem to be loving the pumpkin pollen), so I shouldn't need to hand pollinate like I normally do the first couple flowers. 


I've got a volunteer...SOMETHING. I thought it was a pumpkin, but it's unlike other pumpkin flowers I've seen.


Edit: As an entomologist by hobby/occasional-profession, I'm curious if you guys going for the big pumpkins track bees at all.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> First female flower should bloom in a day or two. The good news is I've already got a resident batch of squash bees (and some sweat bees that seem to be loving the pumpkin pollen), so I shouldn't need to hand pollinate like I normally do the first couple flowers.
> 
> 
> I've got a volunteer...SOMETHING. I thought it was a pumpkin, but it's unlike other pumpkin flowers I've seen.
> ...


Squash bees are fascinating!! Idk if you all ready read about “Squash bees & Mastodons” but the relationship goes back 30,000 years https://www.google.com/amp/s/nativebeeology.com/2017/01/06/squash-bees-and-mastodons/amp/


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thank you...I have MS and there are good days and bad days. Even on good days, though, I can't be out in the heat for too long or it triggers my symptoms. It makes gardening quite difficult. I do the best I can.
> 
> As for the water milk and baking soda sprays, both are better used for preventing PM, starting it when the plants are younger, but I found that they can, at least, slow it a little once my plants caught it. The baking soda changes the ph of the leaves, making it harder for PM and some other fungi to take or survive. Milk can be used as a preventative, too, by coating the leaves.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me about the Baking Soda & milk - I’m always worried I’m going to kill the bees. 

There have been numerous heat/pollution advisories here. Please stay safe.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There's always going to be an upside and a downside in managing insects. 
Don't till your garden or you'll kill off the squash bees.
Till your garden thoroughly, mulitple times, to reduce the number of SVBs.

We have a few squash bees, and some little solitary digger bees (They nest in groups, but in solitary burrows) that do the best job ever in my garden! They're nesting in the slope of the ditch across the road from the garden-- pretty safe spot for them. I do use some pesticides (mostly before blooming starts) and the bee numbers are still healthy. I try to be careful, and to reduce pests without decimating pollinators. Anyway, the little solitary bees have been fantastic not only for my pumpkins, but for tomatillos, chiles, and cucumbers. 
I love my honey bees, but they lag way behind native bees at pollinating things I want pollinated. With pumpkins' large pollen grains, they're just too effective at gathering it all up and hauling it away. A dearth of pollen after sunrise is a problem anyway, now that rootworm beetles and cucumber beetles are out in massive numbers. I put ziplock bag over a couple male buds the night before they open, so I have something to work with in the morning.
Delightfully messy bee--








Right now we need more sunny days, with lower humidity. It has been cool at night and rainy, and I've lost set fruit up to the size of a soccer ball. When conditions are decent, they're generally in the clear if they make 8" diameter.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

First bright sunny morning in a while. The humidity is still very high but my Jbls & Squash are setting fruit better. Always happy to see bees in flowers. Does anyone know if ants hurt plants?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> I love my honey bees, but they lag way behind native bees at pollinating things I want pollinated. With pumpkins' large pollen grains, they're just too effective at gathering it all up and hauling it away. A dearth of pollen after sunrise is a problem anyway, now that rootworm beetles and cucumber beetles are out in massive numbers. I put ziplock bag over a couple male buds the night before they open, so I have something to work with in the morning.
> Delightfully messy bee--


I've actually seen several studies that suggest a correlation between honeybee activity to size of the pumpkin, with the more honeybees visiting a particular female blossom means a larger end pumpkin. But, those studies haven't compared to squash bee activity, just bumblebees. 

I'd suspect your best bet is a male squash bee choosing a female flower to sleep in for the day.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I planted from seeds mid-May. I am in So Cal. I have healthy plants but only male flowers. No fruit whatsoever. Have I missed the boat this round or should I hang in for a while longer? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I planted from seeds mid-May. I am in So Cal. I have healthy plants but only male flowers. No fruit whatsoever. Have I missed the boat this round or should I hang in for a while longer? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


I would increase the water and hit with a good dose of flowering fertilizer like Miracle Grow Bloom Booster and see what happens. If you cannot get a pumpkin to set in the next two weeks then I would probably call it a season. I have read that distressed plants tend to produce mostly male flowers. And then spend the off season figuring out how to get a better result next year. I am really looking forward to the off season. I love the strategy part. I look forward to working on the soil, reviewing books/videos about growing strategies, and deciding which seeds to buy.

You might want to hook up with other California pumpkin growers. I am not sure where you are located compared to Elk Grove but they will have a pumpkin contest in early October. Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/ElkGroveGPF/ . Half Moon Bay has one of the best in the country which has been attended by the Hollands Giant owner, Joel Holland, and is where he took is the North American record holding pumpkin in 2017. It is sponsored by Safeway, and they proclaim themselves the world championship of pumpkin growing. Here is the link which has some cool pics: https://weighoff.miramarevents.com/index.php Here is a list of other California festivals: http://www.pumpkinnook.com/giants/festival.htm. There is a southern California pumpkin growers club. I could not find a website presence. But this individual was in charge of their 2018 pumpkin seed auction: [email protected] - just give him a shout.

Your fond memories and fantastic photograph were inspiring. My daughter is only 18 mos. old, but I cannot wait to get pics with her and my pumpkins from this year. And keep in mind, most people in these Giant pumpkin clubs are not all going for world records. They are mostly average people who enjoy growing pumpkins. I really hope they you continue to re-start the pumpkin tradition that you have fond memories of from you past. Sorry about the long post, but I really want to see what see you posting your progress pics in 2019.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Aww, thank you, Col Fryght! Pls post the pictures with your daughter! I would love to see them. I am so happy you found my story inspiring. It is a very fond memory from childhood.

About three weeks ago I hit them with Miracle Gro and am watering every other day (they are in very large grow bags, 2 plants per). I will add Miracle Gro again this weekend and step up the watering, too, to see if that gets them going. I appreciate the advice!

I will check out the FB page. Elk Grove is in CA (almost 400 miles away) but I would guess but it isn't TOO different from So Cal. Definitely worth checking out to see what I can glean from it. Thanks again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Aww, thank you, Col Fryght! Pls post the pictures with your daughter! I would love to see them. I am so happy you found my story inspiring. It is a very fond memory from childhood.
> 
> About three weeks ago I hit them with Miracle Gro and am watering every other day (they are in very large grow bags, 2 plants per). I will add Miracle Gro again this weekend and step up the watering, too, to see if that gets them going. I appreciate the advice!
> 
> I will check out the FB page. Elk Grove is in CA (almost 400 miles away) but I would guess but it isn't TOO different from So Cal. Definitely worth checking out to see what I can glean from it. Thanks again!


You don't want regular Miracle Gro at this point if you are needing help with getting female blooms. Standard fertilizers have equal amounts of Nitrogen - Phosphorous - Potassium...the three numbers on fertilizer packaging. Nitrogen is what you want equal parts of or more of in the beginning, as it promotes green growth. Now that you want Flowers, you would want higher Phosphorous, the middle number. This promotes flowers...which is what Col Fryght was saying when he said fertilizer with bloom booster. The final number, Potassium, helps with overall plant health. So, try to get a dose of higher Phosphorous fertilizer, if you can.

Container growing with pumpkins, in general, can be a little more difficult than direct in ground growing, because pumpkins soak up water and nutrients very, very quickly, which can easily deplete all the nutrients in the dirt in a container. I have done well in containers in the past, and done poorly. It all depends. Best of luck, I hope you get some females!!!


http://pumpkinnook.com/howto/fertile.htm


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> You don't want regular Miracle Gro at this point if you are needing help with getting female blooms. Standard fertilizers have equal amounts of Nitrogen - Phosphorous - Potassium...the three numbers on fertilizer packaging. Nitrogen is what you want equal parts of or more of in the beginning, as it promotes green growth. Now that you want Flowers, you would want higher Phosphorous, the middle number. This promotes flowers...which is what Col Fryght was saying when he said fertilizer with bloom booster. The final number, Potassium, helps with overall plant health. So, try to get a dose of higher Phosphorous fertilizer, if you can.
> 
> Container growing with pumpkins, in general, can be a little more difficult than direct in ground growing, because pumpkins soak up water and nutrients very, very quickly, which can easily deplete all the nutrients in the dirt in a container. I have done well in containers in the past, and done poorly. It all depends. Best of luck, I hope you get some females!!!


This is the one I used:


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty knows far more about fertilizers than I do. I believe the Miracle Grow BB is just 12-12-12. A really moderate booster compared with the hard core growers who try to find something closer to 0-50-0 to encourage blooms. I have not used anything but 10-10-10 fertilizer. I might not be maxing out my growth, but I am also not in danger of creating a bigger problem. I just don't want my garden to be deficient. But then again, I have never had a flowering problem but believe me it is not anything I did, it is just my natural soil and weather conditions. 

Famous Pumpkin, California is a unique setting. I have heard growers complain that it sometimes does not get hot enough to generate flowers. That sounds like a nice problem to have on 98 degree days here in GA. But the bright side is that you can generally start earlier and finish later since you do not freeze, either. I did not have any pumpkins survive my first two years basically because of SVB's. My third year I grew a couple of nice pumpkins and this year is shaping up even better. Just stick with it.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, Col. I will trudge on! It has been regularly in the upper 90's (even low 100's) here so hopefully, we are OK weather-wise. We even had an unheard of 118 degree day here a month ago. HORRIBLE! Don't care to ever experience that again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm no fertilizer expert, lol, but I just try and do my research. I have not used Miracle Gro bloom booster, before, so I don't know what the percentage of Nitrogen, Phosphorous or Potassium is...youd have to read your box...all I know by research is that that middle number, Phosphorous, should be the higher number if you are having problems and needing more blooms for fruit set. A normal, balance fertilizer is fine, otherwise, for standard, healthy plants.

Same as said by Col., I know growing in California is different than growing here in the midwest, so try and look up some info on California pumpkin growing.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, WitchyKitty!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am really starting to get excited about the giant holland. It has added 10 inches in circumference since Sunday morning. I am now officially on the OTT chart for giant pumpkins with a measurement of 163: http://www.gpc1.org/PDF/2017%20chartinches.pdf The chart starts at 160 being 99 pounds and 165 being 108 lbs. The holland is the size of an ottoman with a circumference of 73 inches, 46 inches top to bottom, and 44 inches side to side. If it ended today, I would break my personal best but be short of my goal of 150.

I wish I had enough experience under my belt to try and figure out what it might max out at in late September. I guess I need to start keeping OTT measurements on a weekly basis so I can estimate how many pounds he is packing on per week. I am not sure if it is sad that I am excited like a kid, or a good thing that I am still in touch with my inner child. I guess it will depend on who you ask.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I have pumpkin envy! That is awesome!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have some of the bloom booster. It's 10-52-10, with some additional trace elements. 

Famous Pumpkin -- As far as how long before a person gives up--
The estimate for medium sized pumpkins is 45 to 55 days from pollination to ripe fruit. Of course that depends somewhat on weather, pumpkin variety, how well-established the plant is, how many fruits it has developing...but that's a rule of thumb. If it doesn't freeze hard where you are, and if tending the vines isn't too much work, then I'd say just pick the latest date that you'd still want the pumpkins (Halloween? Thanksgiving?) and count back 45 days (less for tiny varieties). 

Did you post your story, or was that something between you and Col. F.?

Col. Fryght -- Having an enthusiastic inner child is a gift! 

Nice day today  The patch dried out a little, in a good way. I'm looking at my frost-triggered deadline in just a few days, but I'll give the small varieties more time. 
My first Early Giants are ripening. "Early" is right! I sure hope they last!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, Oojen. I will give it until the end of September then. I am glad I haven't yet missed the "window". As far as my "story" - The photo in my avatar is a pumpkin that grew in our backyard when I was about 10. I believe it was just from a random seed that ended up growing. My dad cut the blossoms off all but one so all the "energy" went to the one and it grew to be 70 lbs or so. Unfortunately, the gardener accidentally cut the vine while edging the backyard so it never got a chance to get full size. Nevertheless, we were "famous" in our town that Halloween because an article was run in the paper about it. Not many people grow their own pumpkins in L.A. (now or then!)!

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Thanks, Oojen. I will give it until the end of September then. I am glad I haven't yet missed the "window". As far as my "story" - The photo in my avatar is a pumpkin that grew in our backyard when I was about 10. I believe it was just from a random seed that ended up growing. My dad cut the blossoms off all but one so all the "energy" went to the one and it grew to be 70 lbs or so. Unfortunately, the gardener accidentally cut the vine while edging the backyard so it never got a chance to get full size. Nevertheless, we were "famous" in our town that Halloween because an article was run in the paper about it. Not many people grow their own pumpkins in L.A. (now or then!)!
> 
> Thanks again for your advice!


FP posted that story earlier in the thread. I just love that story and I can relate. My hometown of Marietta, GA would hold a pumpkin carving contest for 4th and 5th graders. It was much smaller in the 70's so we are only talking about 80 kids tops between the three elementary schools. Each school had a pumpkin coloring contest and the top finishers were invited to the pumpkin carving contest on the town square. My mom helped me (ie came up with the idea to used colored sand instead of crayons) to win the art contest. Then I ended up being named grand champion for the pumpkin contest. 

Once again my mom helped me out by suggesting that I use vegetables for decorations. Keep in mind this was 1978-79 before they had decorating shows and such. I skinned radishes for the teeth, I had lettuce for hair, and a giant cauliflower as exposed brains, yellow squash for the nose shoved into the nose triangle. I won a 25 dollar gift certificate to the fancy steak restaurant in town. I enjoyed the most expensive steak on the menu, my first NY t-bone. And just like FP, my picture was in the paper, and the photographer took one of me an my family around the pumpkin I still have that picture framed and in my living room. 

I sooo relate to FP and the memories of a single photograph involving a pumpkin. It is kind of selfish, but seeing FP's avatar brings back memories for me.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

OMG, I LOVE that story, Col. Your mom must have passed down her creative gene to you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the pumpkin stories!! 

Col. Fryght, that's awesome that you have surpassed your personal goal! The size of an ottoman...fantastic!! 

ooojen, thanks for letting us know the nutrient numbers for the Bloom Booster fertilizer. Now we know that it should be correct for Famous Pumpkin to be using, as it has quite high Phosphorous, like I was talking about.

Famous Pumpkin, I hope you get some females, soon!! 

I was just out in the garden and found a few more of my white hybrid mystery pumpkin/gourd/squash things, lol. If they all make it, I'll have a zillion of these odd looking things! I don't even know when to harvest them...because I don't know what they are or what mature ones are supposed to look like! Any suggestions??

It's looking like I should be having about three of the Jarrahdales. The rest of the younger ones further down the same branch of vine just couldn't hold on, as the vine they were all growing on just can't seem to handle that many pumpkins on it. I kinda figured they wouldn't all make it, being so close together all on the same vine. No idea why females didn't pop up on any of the other vines off the plant. Oh well. If my three get to maturity, I'll be happy. They are getting bigger, but still quite green...

Our weather has been warm, breezy, and dry with mid range to higher humidity and dew points (we are in near desperate need of rain!!!), so it is nearly the perfect breeding and spreading ground for Powdery Mildew. I think, even if I felt like trying to fight it, it would just be a pointless attempt. It got significantly worse overnight. My Pumpkins, squash and cucumbers are probably going to be on their last legs, soon, here, so stuff needs to get to maturing...asap!! I have been trying to fight the dang squash bugs, too...jeeze...I have sooo many, this year! This weather is killing me, all around.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the pumpkin stories!! 

Col. Fryght, that's awesome that you have surpassed your personal goal! The size of an ottoman...fantastic!! 

ooojen, thanks for letting us know the nutrient numbers for the Bloom Booster fertilizer. Now we know that it should be correct for Famous Pumpkin to be using, as it has quite high Phosphorous, like I was talking about.

Famous Pumpkin, I hope you get some females, soon!! 

I was just out in the garden and found a few more of my white hybrid mystery pumpkin/gourd/squash things, lol. If they all make it, I'll have a zillion of these odd looking things! I don't even know when to harvest them...because I don't know what they are or what mature ones are supposed to look like! Any suggestions??

It's looking like I should be having about three of the Jarrahdales. The rest of the younger ones further down the same branch of vine just couldn't hold on, as the vine they were all growing on just can't seem to handle that many pumpkins on it. I kinda figured they wouldn't all make it, being so close together all on the same vine. No idea why females didn't pop up on any of the other vines off the plant. Oh well. If my three get to maturity, I'll be happy. They are getting bigger, but still quite green...

Our weather has been warm, breezy, and dry with mid range to higher humidity and dew points (we are in near desperate need of rain!!!), so it is nearly the perfect breeding and spreading ground for Powdery Mildew. I think, even if I felt like trying to fight it, it would just be a pointless attempt. It got significantly worse overnight. My Pumpkins, squash and cucumbers are probably going to be on their last legs, soon, here, so stuff needs to get to maturing...asap!! I have been trying to fight the dang squash bugs, too...I have sooo many, this year! This weather is killing me, all around.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I’m just lurking & reading everyone’s posts. This is a great group. The news is so awful but you all bring so much joy into my day. ???
Thank you for being you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Arg. If any MODs are on here, can you please delete one of my duplicate posts, above? -post number 311 or 312- I have been having major posting issues.  )


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty -- Sorry about your weather, and the mildew and discomfort it brings. 
Three healthy Jarrahdales sounds like a nice crop! They're really pretty in contrast with orange pumpkins. 

Don't put a lot of faith in what I have to say here-- it's just a WAG since I don't know exactly what your mystery cucurbits are. I assume they're some kind of genetic mix. It has been my experience that even decorative gourds in the upper Midwest need quite a bit of time on the vines in order to look nice the longest once harvested. If they were mine, I'd leave them until they felt hard, the stems started to turn brown, &/or the vines were starting to die back (before the first hard frost though). If they seem hard and solid, it will probably be fine to cut them, but I'd personally give them until at least mid Sept, IF the vines stay healthy-looking. 
But if you start decorating earlier, you probably don't want to sacrifice early display time just so you can have them last on into January.  You said you have loads of them, so maybe you could experiment, harvesting some early and some late, over an extended season. 
However you do it, enjoy; they look very cool!

I haven't seen a single squash bug so far this year. I haven't seen any more SVBs, nor signs of damage...yet. Rootworm beetles have recently gotten ridiculously thick, though, and there are some cucumber beetles showing up, too. Here's how I keep them at bay from the female flowers:







I put a net produce bag over the bud the night before it opens. I use plastic bags over a male bud or two, then uncover in the morning, take the anther for pollination, and leave the flower with nectar for the bees. The net bags have to come off before the pumpkins get too big. The beetles eventually get bad enough to damage late-setting fruit after I uncover it. Sometimes they damage it enough so it rots. Sometimes they just scar it. Early-set pumpkins have a better chance than late ones, but it's hard for me not to try to get every single one I can! 

Sorry I didn't get Famous Pumpkin's story into my long-term memory! I thought I read everything. I've got it now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, ooojen. Yeah, I was thinking my best guess was to just leave them on the vines as long as possible, too...if possible, until their stems starts to turn brown/dry a bit. That's what I usually do with my JBLs, too. I am worried my vines won't be lasting too much longer, though, due to the PM...so here's to hoping! I really don't want to be harvesting in August!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I ventured into both my work patch and the one I have at home. The patch I have at home is really a terrible place due to lack of sun. I saw one softball size pumpkin growing and that’s it. Other than that it’s pretty much all males. The plants look healthy, they just aren’t throwing out any females.

My patch at work has really picked up lately. I counted 22 pumpkins that are currently pollinated. Some of these are only a couple days old so not all of them may make it. I do have about 10 that are between softball and mini basketball size so that is encouraging. I have noticed some of the leaves starting to yellow which concerns me. I also planted 3 Atlantic Giants, and while the plants look good, I had three females that should have opened in the last 2 days, and none of them did. Not sure what’s going on.

Weather wise has been pretty good this year. We have had around 20 inches at least over the last 2 weeks so I haven’t had to water in quite awhile.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am really starting to get excited about the giant holland. It has added 10 inches in circumference since Sunday morning. I am now officially on the OTT chart for giant pumpkins with a measurement of 163: http://www.gpc1.org/PDF/2017%20chartinches.pdf The chart starts at 160 being 99 pounds and 165 being 108 lbs. The holland is the size of an ottoman with a circumference of 73 inches, 46 inches top to bottom, and 44 inches side to side. If it ended today, I would break my personal best but be short of my goal of 150.
> 
> I wish I had enough experience under my belt to try and figure out what it might max out at in late September. I guess I need to start keeping OTT measurements on a weekly basis so I can estimate how many pounds he is packing on per week. I am not sure if it is sad that I am excited like a kid, or a good thing that I am still in touch with my inner child. I guess it will depend on who you ask.


Col. Fryght, that is awesome! Every year I dream of growing something huge, and every year I top out at about 35 pounds. I’d be so excited to grow something as big as what you have! I can’t wait to see how big it gets.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Talia reports the first female flower has opened, and a male squash bee is hunkering into it for the day.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

'Tis the season ---- beetles 
I have mostly northern rootworm beetles, but also a smattering of western, southern (= spotted cucumber beetle), and striped cucumber beetles. In the early morning they've already stripped pollen, damaged stigmata, and made petals ragged. 
Flower numbers fall as the season progresses, while at the same time beetle numbers are expanding. Then they move on to eating leaves and munching holes in set fruit. 






















Squash bee found a flower that wasn't quite as full-- but I'm not sure there was much left for her.  I could just spray the works if not for bees, but I'd have to keep it up every few days. Killing rootworm beetles in my patch is like emptying the ocean with a teaspoon. There are always more. We have organic farmer neighbors on one side. Nice folks, but they sure do provide a haven for pests!
I have 8 net produce bags. I should make a couple dozen over the winter. That would take care of most of the pumpkins for their first several days of development. I can't even begin to cover the gourds, though.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooojen, your bug infestation sucks. It is such a balancing act with bees. I am trying to cut off flowers, but I will be damned. When you don't want flowers they are everywhere and when you need them, they are nowhere. I snip at least 20 flowers a day, and I seem to see 50 more when I come home. It is the darndest thing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, ooojen. Wow. That's a lot of beetles! 

Saying trying to take care of them is like trying to empty the ocean with a teaspoon...that's how I feel about the squash bugs, this year. It's just insane! I've gone on the offensive...which I hate doing and rarely do, as I don't like killing things or using bug sprays and such...but I just can't keep up. I've had problematic insect issues of other kinds around the yard and house, this year, too...What a terrible year for insect issues for everyone, all around!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen - when I find an infested flower I pick it off & crush it in my fist. I know it sounds harsh but it’s quick a way to get rid of a lot of bugs. 
I’m sorry you are having such a hard time. Best of luck


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght -- I know exactly what you're saying. Flowers hide when you want them, and appear when you don't so much. It's reinforced in my pumpkin patch by the fact that I have 3 different pumpkin species, and from what I understand, they won't cross-pollinate. Early on there were myriad C. pepo males...until the first couple females opened (there weren't even any summer squash ♂s yet then). At that point, there were loads of C. maxima ♂, but no pepos. Today it was C. moschata. I had a net bag over the one single starting-to-open ♀ bud, and zip-locks over at least half a dozen of the closest-to-opening moschata ♂s. Nope. Not today. It looks like the males will all open tomorrow, when there aren't any females. Of the 3 moschata ♀s that have opened so far, I had pollen for one. Time isn't on my side, but if I can pull off 1 or 2 ripe moschata pumpkins, I'll be satisfied. 
How did these things survive outside of the care of obsessive growers? 

WitchyKitty -- It wouldn't seem nice to "like" that post! It's so frustrating when critters take over. I guess we need a good old-fashioned bitter winter to keep the numbers down the following summer. 

Kdestra -- I put spiders outside, and I'm all warm and fuzzy about harmless stuff, but I'm fine with being harsh when it comes to insects eating up my hard work! I'd have a slimed fist all the time if I squished every infested blossom in my hand, so I do this: 








Around noon when they're starting to close up, I pick the male flowers off the plants that are the easiest to reach and worst pest-affected. I make sure there aren't any bees in them, pop them right into zip bags, and then into the freezer for several hours. (My family has been warned-- haha!) There are just as many beetles back the next day, but it gives me some small measure of satisfaction. 
I forgot to address your question about ants. If you have any aphids, mealybugs, or scale insects, the little buggers will disperse them and protect them to farm the plant juice suckers for their "honeydew" exudate. That's bad. But it looks like your ants are probably only going after a little nectar directly from the flowers, so I doubt they'd be a problem.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Sort’ve off topic but sad story. 
My retired neighbor lady & garden buddy was walking by with her very hyper dog (I’m a dog lover but she should never have gotten a puppy retriever). We started talking about our pumpkin patches & comparing notes when the dog bolted on her. He pulled her down in my pumpkin patch on her shoulder. She couldn’t get up & I couldn’t help her because I was trying to keep dog from pulling her further. Hubby rann to help & so did another neighbor. Hubby walked dog home & we helped her get home. She was going to hospital & I haven’t heard back. I feel terrible


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope she will be okay, Kdestra!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Sort’ve off topic but sad story.
> He pulled her down in my pumpkin patch on her shoulder.


I am such a bad person. But I could not keep from wondering how many pumpkins were harmed during the melee?  Though I truly hope that your neighbor recovers. I tore my rotator cuff and dislocated my shoulder at the same time about 6 six years ago and I still have constant soreness. It sucks.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am such a bad person. But I could not keep from wondering how many pumpkins were harmed during the melee? <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/blush.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Embarrassment" class="inlineimg" /> Though I truly hope that your neighbor recovers. I tore my rotator cuff and dislocated my shoulder at the same time about 6 six years ago and I still have constant soreness. It sucks.


I wasn’t going to mention it but the dog did quite a bit of damage. I guess it saw a rabbit ? & tore after it. 

((Ouch)). How did you tear your rotator cuff? That sounds incredibly painful


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope she will be okay, Kdestra! <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


Thanks. I’m going to walk over to her house in a few hours. I hope she’s ok & I want to see her pumpkins


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Not positive but I believe these are my big flat white pumpkins. I tossed a few different seeds in the back garden just to see if anything would grow 

Btw my neighbor dislocated her shoulder ☹


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

Not quite morning, but at least it is still Sunday.  As far as a competition, it is over early as long as my holland giant stays alive. So, I will just post an update on the Holland and highlight another pumpkin in my garden. The holland is getting bigger. Circumference 79 in., top/bottom 57, and side/side 56 in. The OTT is 192 inches. According the giant pumpkin chart it weighs approximately 162 pounds or almost double my previous best. The circumference of the pumpkin increased 16 inches in a week. I just really hope that it turns orange. It is still cool to grow something this large but I really, really do not like cream colored pumpkins. 

The second pumpkin is probably the closest one that looks like a traditional pumpkin. It is screaming Fall already. The is from a secondary of a stump that was blown out by vine borers. So, I think it is ripening faster as some sort of defense mechanism.

Pumpkin #1 : 









Pumpkin #2:


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> 'Tis the season ---- beetles
> I have mostly northern rootworm beetles, but also a smattering of western, southern (= spotted cucumber beetle), and striped cucumber beetles. In the early morning they've already stripped pollen, damaged stigmata, and made petals ragged.
> Flower numbers fall as the season progresses, while at the same time beetle numbers are expanding. Then they move on to eating leaves and munching holes in set fruit.
> View attachment 556187
> ...


Alright, this here is one of the few scenarios I actually advocate going with the chemical route.

Depending on what crops line your property from the organic farmers, it can actually be quite effective as well. As for the bees. Spray late morning/early afternoon for minimal bee activity. Any squash bees in the flowers will be males, who have hopefully already mated. Target the flowers, not wider broadcast with a good topical poison.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col.Fryght, your pumpkins are magnificent.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The weather is great. A perfect time to work the patch. But NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I have contracted hand, foot and mouth disease. It sucks getting this baby illness as an adult. I can live with with mouth sores, the hand blisters, but the ones on my feet keep me out of the garden. Looking at 4-5 days before the virus runs its course. This sucks!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh No, Col, so sad to hear you are ill! That sucks and I hope it heals quickly. I came here to let you know I have TWO female flowers today! I am so happy and I hope I haven't jinxed myself. Thanks for the words of encouragement to not give up! Feel better!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Feel better, soon, Col. Fryght!!

Yays, Famous Pumpkin!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yays, Famous Pumpkin!!!


thank you!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I know, it looks more like a zucchini. That's normal for these bush pumpkins. That first one appears to have set!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

It continues to rain all the time in Central PA, which is good since I don't have to water, but bad since there seems to be so few days with sunshine! When it hasn't been raining we have had some nice hot days to help out. 

My patch at home continues to be terrible. The vines and leaves all look really good, but there just aren't any female flowers that are forming. I'll let everything run it's course, knowing that last year a lot of my Goose Neck gourds really only started growing late in the season. 

My patch at works looks really good, despite all of the weeds that are growing. Normally I would have liked to rototill a lot more but with all of the rain that we keep getting I really couldn't. I have a good amount that I've been able to see that are around volleyball size. Unfortunately I have a lot of leaves that appear to have powdery mildew, and have noticed some of the leaves have turned yellow and seem to be dying. I guess when you have so much rain, especially in the evening, you are destined to get some powdery mildew. Hopefully the plants can hang on long enough to produce some nice sized, carvable pumpkins. 

On a positive note, out of the 3 giant pumpkins I planted, I finally had one open today! Here's to hoping it gets pollinated and actually starts to grow. I did notice a bee had flown in there, and of course when I went to take a picture it had bugs in it. 








Also, I've been growing decorative corn that use at our house. This corn is massive with some of them being around 12 feet tall.








oojen, that's a ridiculous amount of beetles! That baggie was nasty looking. Good luck with your battle!

Kdestra, I'm really sorry to hear about your neighbor and hope that the damage wasn't too bad that it killed a plant(s). I also can't wait to se the big flat pumpkins, if that's what they turn out to be. 

Col. Fryght, I'll say it again. I'm so jealous of what you are growing!!! That first one is HUGE!!! I'd so love to grow and carve something that large! Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, and hope you get better soon!

Famous Pumpkin, congratulations on having two female flowers! I really hope something comes of them. 

WitchyKitty, I would just leave them on the vine until the plant appears to be totally dead, or until the stem starts to shrivel and dry up. 

If I have missed anyone, I apologize! Good luck to everyone the rest of the year. It won't be long until everything gets harvested.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght - I’m sorry to hear about how sick you are. Hopefully you heal quickly 

Mayor of Haddonfield - thank you for your kind words. It was heartbreaking to see her fall. The dog did way more damage then she did. 

Rain is good but to much also causes issues. I’ve been spraying NEEM oil on my pumpkins. It has made a significant difference this year. I highly suggest using it for Powdery Mildew. 

I cut down an out of control gourd vine. The vines were heavy & pulling down my garden arch. There weren’t many gourds. 
Here’s the gourds I harvested


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

First Jack Be Little pumpkin!

It was hidden under the leaves so no one saw it till today.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent ???



AstorReinhardt said:


> First Jack Be Little pumpkin!
> 
> It was hidden under the leaves so no one saw it till today.
> 
> View attachment 556837


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

What a fantastic day for photo posts! This thread is more lively when everyone posts a couple of pics. AstorReinhardt welcome to the thread and congrats on the new pumpkin. Your color is amazing just like the ones that WitchyKitty is known for growing. The rich colors is one of the reasons I enjoy seeing pics of the smaller pumpkins. Plus, you made the deadline for posting a pic before we get to harvest season.

Members who post at the end automatically get their pumpkin production reduced by 50% without prior verification of self grown. (just kidding- though I did call out Mayor two years ago when he posted about basketball sized pumpkins, I said they would be downgraded to baseball size without pics. He posted pics and they re-graded to basketball size. 

Kdestra, I really like your gourds. I really like the one that is half yellow/ half kelly green. Smaller gourds really make sense because they can be used in baskets and on shelves around the house. Better stop before I sound like Martha Stewart.

Mayor, what kind of giants are you growing? My generic ag from burpee all hit about 40-50 pounds in 30 days on a good vine. And of course if you are growing something like the Holland or Wallace, you have a chance a several hundred pounds. My Holland just hit 30 days this week and I could not resist measuring it tonight. It is now 84 inches. circumference, 59 1/2 top/bottom, and 60 side/side- total OTT 203 inches. It has grown 11 inches since Sunday night which moves the weight up from 162lbs. to 195 lbs. I really want to live vicariously through another giant pumpkin grower. I am rooting for you. 

FP, make sure you hand pollinate those flowers and don't leave it to chance.

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. Thankfully, it is a very short virus. My throat is pain is gone, hands are down about 75% and the feet down about 50%. I really feel sorry for babies that catch this. I would imagine the crying is 24/7 for four days. The funny thing is that my daughter does not have it, her favorite playmate who is 10 mos. old does not have it, but her father caught it last week and I caught it this week. I had to go to his office one day, but I stayed at least 20 feet away from him, and he was wearing gloves. But yet.......I think my wife caught it at their house and was immune and brought it home to me. But who knows?

And is just me, or have we all stolen the "ooojen" style of posting.  That is probably the first time that the word ooojen has been used as an adjective. Opening a second window is pure genius.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

FP, Mayor, and UOO -- Great to see those female flowers coming and getting pollinated! 
Astor Reinhardt-- Nice surprise! 
Kdestra -- Nice gourds! How's the neighbor lady doing? 
Col-- Glad you're starting to feel better, and glad your little one dodged it! 
Those mammoth pumpkins are a joy to see! It's amazing how quickly they're growing. Haha-- I guess I ooojend again!

Galeux d'Eysines (peanut) are starting to make their peanuty bumps








The first flush of Early Giants has turned orange, and one vine set a couple more, relatively late season. (4 to 40 pounds, they say. Four wouldn't be much of a "giant"! Mine aren't competition large, but they're fair sized for Jack o'Lantern types.) The babies on Aug 5th:








Aug 13th:







They're growing down the side of a hill/ditch, and the larger one rolled back, partially squishing the section of vine that feeds the smaller one. I got it propped now, and I hope the smaller one will continue to develop. Again, they're hardly giants of the pumpkin world, but it's sure fun when you can almost see them growing!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col Fryght - I guess we did copy Oojen’s style ?. I’m glad you are on the mend & your family stayed healthy. As always - I will share seeds from any gourd in my collection. So if you want the orange/green type just let me know

Oojen - my neighbor dislocated her shoulder. We’ve been chatting online. 

I can’t tell you all enough about the Zapper Rackets! Last night we zapped 5 of those ugly leaf sucker bugs. They usually escape me because they drop off the leaf quickly but now I hold a racket underneath so when they jump - they fry!!! 

The gourds growing on the Little Free Library look fabulous. Between the Zapper Racket & NEEM oil - they have beautiful lush green leaves.

My second picture isn’t pumpkin related but I thought you all might get a kick out of this sleeping bee. He’s upside down, clinging to milk weed, covered in pollen


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col Fryght - I guess we did copy Ooojen’s style ?. I’m glad you are on the mend & your family stayed healthy. As always - I will share seeds from any gourd in my collection. So if you want the orange/green type just let me know

Ooojen - my neighbor dislocated her shoulder. We’ve been chatting online. 

I can’t tell you all enough about the Zapper Rackets! Last night we zapped 5 of those ugly leaf sucker bugs. They usually escape me because they drop off the leaf quickly but now I hold a racket underneath so when they jump - they fry!!! 

The gourds growing on the Little Free Library look fabulous. Between the Zapper Racket & NEEM oil - they have beautiful lush green leaves.

My second picture isn’t pumpkin related but I thought you all might get a kick out of this sleeping bee. He’s upside down, clinging to milk weed, covered in pollen


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Galeux d'Eysines (peanut) are starting to make their peanuty bumps
> View attachment 556965


So beautiful!! 
I’ve always wanted to grow these. Where did you buy the seeds?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's about time to harvest my single, tiny JBL, lol. The vine is dying back, and while there is one female that could bloom any day, now, I highly doubt the vine will hold on long enough to let it grow. I had one other JBL, but something happened to it and it broke or got a bite taken out of it. Grrrr. I can't wait until next season when I can grow my JBLs in the ground and get more like I used to! This is a most depressing year for me and my JBLs...

Those mystery white hybrid things, though...I have so many from that one, single plant, hahaha! What am I going to do with a bunch of mystery white things??? 

I need to get out and get some pics at some point. I'm waiting for my three Jarrahdales to start to turn colors from green to bluish/grayish/greenish colored. I'm in love with them and am wanting them to hurry and mature, as I am terrified something will happen to them before they do! I have pumpkin anxiety, lol.

I'm loving everyone's pumpkin and gourd pics. Maybe I will try to grow some little gourds, next year...


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> FP, Mayor, and UOO -- Great to see those female flowers coming and getting pollinated!
> Astor Reinhardt-- Nice surprise!
> Kdestra -- Nice gourds! How's the neighbor lady doing?
> Col-- Glad you're starting to feel better, and glad your little one dodged it!
> ...


I love the Peanut Pumpkins! I grew them a few years back and had relatively good success. Now I'm wondering why I haven't grown them since? I may need to try them again next year. 

Col. Fryght, to be honest with you, I'm not positive what kind the giant seeds were. I bought them later in the season from Lowe's, so I want to say they were Burpee seeds, but I'm not 100% sure about that. I did get a laugh about my post from a couple years back being downgraded until pics were posted! Also, I'm glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I ran outside before our rain (FINALLY, Rain!!!) moved in and snapped some quick pics of my pumpkins...one mini JBL, three Jarrahdales and a bunch of mystery hybrids:


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Witchykitty, when did you plant your Jarrahdales pumpkins? Their size is very impressive. I planted mine in early June & aren’t nearly as big.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Witchykitty, when did you plant your Jarrahdales pumpkins? Their size is very impressive. I planted mine in early June & aren’t nearly as big.


Ahhh, I can't remember the exact date, but I think I started them indoors around mid May...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ahhh, I can't remember the exact date, but I think I started them indoors around mid May...


I love the color of the green pumpkins. Since everything that I have ever planted started out yellow. I enjoy the variety.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> I love the color of the green pumpkins. Since everything that I have ever planted started out yellow. I enjoy the variety.


Yes, I agree. Speckled and green...they are pretty even before they are matured.

I will say, that I still can't be 100% sure they are even pure Jarrahdale. This could be another reason for their current size. I have no idea what true, still growing Jarrahdales should look like. Like I said, before, grabbing the seeds out of one, last season, from a Jarrahdale we found, means they could have been cross pollinated. Someone who has grown these may know if mine are still looking like Jarrahdales at this point. For all I know, they may not turn the grayish/bluish/greenish color and stay speckled, lol.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ahhh, I can't remember the exact date, but I think I started them indoors around mid May...


Thank you. I’ll do that next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you. I’ll do that next year.


You are welcome!  Just take note that, while I have never had an issue, some people say they have problems transplanting Pumpkin seedlings, as they can have sensitive roots. 
Again, I have never had this issue, but I hear that many others do. For me, I just make sure that, when I transplant, I make sure to have lots of dirt around the roots that I carefully try to keep together and set into the hole. Another option is to use a biodegradable pot, that way, you can just plant the whole thing and keep the roots safe. (...another tip for those biodegradable pots...remove the bottoms of them before planting in the ground. It makes it so the roots don't have to fight the bottom of the pot to get a good, deep hold in the soil from the start.) Hardening off is always helpful, too, just as it is for many indoor started seedlings.

You may already know all of this, but I like to post for those who may not know so they can get the best turnout for transplanting. 

**I have one of those small, 4 shelf indoor greenhouses in my basement. I added two, long regular light bulb fixtures in there as grow lights for warmth, too...just zip tied them to the shelves. This helps me to get good, strong babies. You can get the greenhouses for fairly cheap at places like Menards and such. I got regular 18 inch light fixtures from there, too, bulb included, for about $10 each. (Don't get LED lights, as they don't give off the warmth. Get regular bulbs or actual grow light bulbs. Grow light bulbs cost more, and I feel the regular bulbs work just fine.) I place my greenhouse near a basement window, too, so it gets a little natural morning light, too, though I probably don't have to.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Witchykitty. Thank you again for all of your help. I start all of my seeds on my cast iron radiators. You wouldn’t believe my germination rate. I’ve never tried pumpkins because of everything you mentioned but next year is the year to try. You’re the best


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Just took a stroll through the pumpkin patch wich is now essentially the entire yard. I know I said this before: But I’m Shocked at the amount of foliage!!! Thankfully my vines are starting to produce more pumpkins. I can only hope that the 30 or so baseball size punkies make it. 

We are remodling a bathroom & the guys put crap next to my insane vines. I’m frustrated by the crew & the damn pumpkin vines. 

Oh & the one time I go outside without my Zapper - I run into a SVB


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Witchykitty. Thank you again for all of your help. I start all of my seeds on my cast iron radiators. You wouldn’t believe my germination rate. I’ve never tried pumpkins because of everything you mentioned but next year is the year to try. You’re the best


Oh, I would believe it! I grow my seeds in the greenhouse under lights, but I germinate my seeds via the baggie/damp paper towel method...on top of my cable box in the TV console, hahahaha!! It's dark and it gets nice and warm. I usually have near or at 100% germination doing that. Whatever works, lol!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra-- I'm pretty sure the seeds came from Jungs. I don't have the packet anymore, because I finally used up the seeds this year. Cucurbits keep a good germination rate for a long time, so I usually don't pay money for fresh seed if I still have some old ones around. 
I love the gourd variety you have growing on your free library...and your garden gate is lovely, too!

Mayor-- Yeah, "Peanut" is a fun one! You never know exactly how it's going to look until harvest. I'm hoping for medium "bumpage". 

WK-- Your Jarrahdales look beautiful, and they look entirely Jarrahdaley to me  They average around 8 to 10 pounds, but there's a strain that regularly gets up in the 15 to 20 pound range. (I certainly don't expect any 20 pounders, myself!) 

A few more in the works -- Rouge vif, finally approaching a fit with its name (There are larger and brighter red pumpkins in the patch, but they're way back in among the leaves where it's hard to get a picture):








An Early Giant that has turned color. I think there are 5 now that have fully or partially colored up.








I love this one. A friend said it looks like a giant cantaloupe, and I said maybe that was part of the appeal for me...a 25 pound cantaloupe-- Mmmm!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment and confirmation that you think my pumpkins look very Jarrahdaley, haha! This makes me happy. I was SO hoping they would turn out to be them, as I adore them. I don't think mine will be getting near 20lbs, lol. They do get fairly heavy for their size, though, because those skins/rinds are super thick and solid!!! It took me forever to even dig open a tiny hole to stick a finger in to get some seeds, lol. I had it on my porch and the squirrels didn't even mess with it!! (Not that I think I'll be risking them on my porch until close to Halloween...my luck, this would be the time the little monsters would attempt to get into them! We will see...)

Your pumpkins look fantastic...and your giant cantaloupe is awesome, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure why that one loaded up-side down. 

Victor. The pumpkin has gotten quite a bit bumpier in the last couple days since I took the picture. It looks like the fruit will be kind of small for the variety. I've had fairly big ones other years, but this was one of the seeds that I just tossed into a free area pretty late...and then ignored until it started to do something.








This must be what passes for One Too Many this year -- judging by the fact that I put in a plant, but I don't seem to have any that look they way OTM typically should. It's a little genetic throwback, or maybe a polleny bee sneaked under the row cover at the seed production place. I was thinking I could still carve them into Jack o'Lanterns, and give them clever little hats to hide their pointy heads. 
I do like their color.








The little guys in the pot aren't setting any records, but they're healthy looking (I'm really happy with Priaxor! There's no problem with the bees, and so far not a speck of powdery mildew, in spite of our incredible humidity lately.)
Wee Be Little








Thanks for the kind words, WitchyKitty! Ah, yes, your pumpkin-eating squirrels! Keeping your Jarrahdales safely tucked away until near Halloween sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Saw this pic of a Bule Gourd. I had never seen these before, and I know a lot of us here appreciate the crazy gourds. A little research claims that this variety is a french heirloom.They are basically the size of an apple and they stay green which I am starting to become a big fan of. Once again not my gourd, just a cool pic.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> Saw this pic of a Bule Gourd. I had never seen these before, and I know a lot of us here appreciate the crazy gourds.




Here’s something similar from the Baker’s Creek seed catalog. Not sure it’s the same
https://www.rareseeds.com/bule-gourd/

Ooojen, seeing your bright orange pumpkins makes me smile.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice gourd, and cool shape! I planted Mayo Bule this year, for the first time. It's similar, but in an upside-down way. The blossom end is bigger than the stem end-- a pear instead of an apple. 
They're interesting--- They're the only one of my Lagenaria gourds that I can identify what type it is without seeing the female flowers or gourds themselves. The vines are more angled/ribbed that the other forms of their species that I've grown. The buds are in a deeper calyx "cup". The fruits themselves are also very slow to develop and grow compared to other Lagenaria gourds. I'm hoping for a late frost! 








female flower bud


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Here’s something similar from the Baker’s Creek seed catalog. Not sure it’s the same
> https://www.rareseeds.com/bule-gourd/
> 
> Ooojen, seeing your bright orange pumpkins makes me smile.


Baker Creek has some fun stuff! 

Thanks about the pumpkins! It makes me glad to see them ripening, too. They're earlier than usual this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Should have known that ooojen was growing a version of that cool gourd. I am attaching a general pic of the patch and some of my Holland giant. I built a my first ever hoop shelter for my large pumpkin tonight. I am doing my best to keep it protected from the elements. It is putting on some good size. It is now 90 cir., 63 top/botton, 60 side to side. That is an OTT of 213 which equates to almost 225lbs which is a 60 pound gain since last Sunday afternoon. I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght - your pumpkin field is beautiful. I only wish I was a better artist so that I could paint the picture

Ooojen - I've never been disapointed with Bakers Creek seeds. The glass gem corn I ordered is breath taking. 

My pumpkin patch & pomegranates have a new menace the "Leaf Footed Bug" I'm not even sure how they got out he controll since I check twice a day. The quickest way to kill all of the nyphs feasting on a gourd is to spray it with "Raid" then I pour water on the gourds so no good bugs get hurt. I'm zapping the adults & scraping off eggs. 
https://m.wikihow.com/Kill-Leaf-Footed-Bugs


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Wow! Wow, Col. Fryght! Your pumpkins are truly amazing!
Do you have a harvest plan? (Apologies if you already mentioned. I do try to read everything, but apparently some gets by me when I get too busy.) If you're going to share your results at your State Fair again, it could be challenging! If you trailer your pumpkin, will they have facilities to unload once you get there? I'm just curious. I hope that you'll be able to get some pictures of the operation and share them with us. The whole thing is fascinating!
How many individual plants do you have in your patch? The spacing looks good for being able to get around the patch. 
Mine are more crowded than I'd like them to be (not to mention the fact that they've run all over outside their allotted patch). I just can't help myself in that I want to grow a number of varieties, plus I have to leave room for the edible garden stuff. I don't think it has harmed the plants, but it certainly makes things difficult for me! 
It seemed like I had a lot of space back in May. 

Kdestra-- I agree about the glass gem corn! Gorgeous stuff! Oooo, you grow pomegranates? <3 I absolutely love them, but our winters are far too harsh to grow them outdoors. It sounds wonderful to have them in the yard...except for the darned pests. Good luck with the battle!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Kdestra-- I agree about the glass gem corn! Gorgeous stuff! Oooo, you grow pomegranates? <3 I absolutely love them, but our winters are far too harsh to grow them outdoors. It sounds wonderful to have them in the yard...except for the darned pests. Good luck with the battle!


I’m in zone 7A. The trick to growing pomegranates: “ a warm south facing wall, on a slope with lots of water & excellent drainage” (I have a rain barrel diverting water directly to the base of tree.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fantastic-- beautiful (and large) fruit coming! They certainly are doing well with what you're giving them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. That is why I like this forum. My pumpkins are totally no big deal on a hardcore pumpkin forum so nobody comments. But for the average person, what all of us do is quite fun. It is kind of like this forum. The quality of home haunts gets to such a professional level that people ignore threads of the average person. I find that I leave more positive comments in Oct./Nov. on the picture threads of people with simple/basic displays than the the over the top displays. 

Ooojen, you give me too much credit for the patch layout. I planted 26 pumpkin plants. In the middle of my garden, I planted two rows of 13 plants with a foot between each plant and two feet between the two rows- that way I can walk down the middle and tend to both rows. I direct the vines of one row towards the west and the other two the east so that they grow in opposite directions. I hope I explained that right. The vine borers take out about two/thirds of them and in turn create better spacing between the plants.Thanks to the SVBs, I never have to worry about overcrowding. I bury all the main vines and I lose track of all the secondaries which causes me to lose track of the uncovered main vines. Basically, I have no idea how many are still around. I just try and fan out the longest surviving vines. I probably have about 8-10 set pumpkins growing besides the Holland giant.

As for the local state fair, that will be interesting. I have learned that generally, after 30 days from pollination, pumpkin growth really slows down. I am approaching 35 days, so I am not sure where I will end up. If I end up around 300 lbs., I think that I will be able to slide it around on a tarp. If I get closer to 400 lbs. which is probably not realistic, then I might have to build some sort of tri-pod pulley system like the true giant pumpkin growers. Wednesday, September 19th is the entry date. I am just going to round up two or three friends that Sunday before and play it by ear.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I was re-reading the 2016 pumpkin thread and found this awesome picture by WitchyKitty. I had totally forgotten about the invasion of the squirrels.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, ahh, yes, my little pain in the bottom, but adorable, monsters. That poor pumpkin didn't stand a chance, later that day, lol. I laugh about it now, but...

That was 2016, it continued for 2017 and I'm sure they will be just as much of a JOY to me in 2018!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

> Thanks for the kind words everyone. That is why I like this forum. My pumpkins are totally no big deal on a hardcore pumpkin forum so nobody comments. But for the average person, what all of us do is quite fun. It is kind of like this forum.


Idk. growing pumpkins is a big deal.
The shock on people’s faces when I say: “I grew them” is great. Even my smallest, bug chewed pumpkins make me smile because I did it! I watched over them from May to October & I’m proud of my ugly pumpkins ?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I’m proud of my ugly pumpkins ��


I have said that myself. When I post my group photo at the end of the season at least half will be a non-traditional shape. That is what you get with atlantic giants. Some look like loafs of bread, others are round, and most are oval. But, I am proud of my survivors/graduates.

***EDIT: I am attaching my Survivor/Graduate Class Photo of 2016 and I am proud of each and everyone of them


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> .
> 
> ***EDIT: I am attaching my Survivor/Graduate Class Photo of 2016 and I am proud of each and everyone of them
> 
> ...


Those beauties would look fantastic displayed in a wheelbarrow with hay & gourds.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


>


Great photo!!

I honestly believe squirrels are responsible for my huge 40lb flat white pumpkins. I never bought seeds for them & never paid $$$ for one but last year they grew in the middle of my vegetable garden. I bet the person who owned the original pumpkin was furious when they discovered it half eaten. 

I’ll be glad when the bathroom renovation is over. My pumpkins want to ramble but they keep getting in the way of the workers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

 Thought I would change things up a little this Sunday. I had to harvest one of my pumpkins from the patch. The vine had died out. The stem is solid and it has good color so hopefully it was ready. It amazes me how time flies. I planted my seeds in May, actually I planted my first seeds indoors in April but found a way to screw that up. I hate harvesting in August, but it really does make the finish line seem close.



Pumpkin #1 :


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My sad JBL vines finally died back. Here is my HUGE JBL harvest for the year: 

Introducing, The World's Tiniest Jack Be Little! It's barely bigger than a Mini Caramel Apple Milky Way Bar! Pictures don't truly capture how tiny it is, lol. I adore it.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> My sad JBL vines finally died back. Here is my HUGE JBL harvest for the year:
> 
> Introducing, The World's Tiniest Jack Be Little! It's barely bigger than a Mini Caramel Apple Milky Way Bar! Pictures don't truly capture how tiny it is, lol. I adore it.
> 
> ...


I will be SO HAPPY if I get even one that looks like that! He's adorable!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> My sad JBL vines finally died back. Here is my HUGE JBL harvest for the year:
> 
> Introducing, The World's Tiniest Jack Be Little! It's barely bigger than a Mini Caramel Apple Milky Way Bar! Pictures don't truly capture how tiny it is, lol. I adore it.



Funny Picture with the Milky Way. We are on opposite ends of the spectrum. I take my pics with gallon milk jugs to show perspective and you take yours with miniature candy. Your little pumpkin has super color and looks like a ceramic pumpkin with its shiny exterior. It will look nice in a group photo with your green pumpkins.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We have about a dozen set but here’s that first one again. About a week later. Talia scrathed her name in, it’ll scar up.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK I think your jbl is perfect. 

Sadly my pumpkins are rotting. I have tons of bees but I guess it’s to humid


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> WK I think your jbl is perfect.
> 
> Sadly my pumpkins are rotting. I have tons of bees but I guess it’s to humid


I've seen a lot of varieties that do that in the heat here, and absolutely nothing sets properly in August as a result. Part of the reason I've been particular on saving seeds of the ones I get that just plain don't care.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I've seen a lot of varieties that do that in the heat here.


It’s so depressing! I was so happy when the Jarrahdales grew - now I just want to rip them out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I've lost 2 pumpkins due to just falling off the vine & getting a single rotten spot. I'm just going to leave this one for the squirrels too. It's such a shame too because it was a really big pumpkin too. 

BUT.....I HAVE 2 WARTY PUMPKINS!! No, no pics, but they're there & I saw them yesterday & I'm soooo happy!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG it’s a bummer when the pumpkins rot but I’m glad you have 2 warty guys growing


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the love for my tiny, itsy bitsy JBL, lol. I love it's little cuteness, too, but I seriously hope I get many, many more next season like I normally used to, lol. I am glad I, at least, got one, this year, though, as I was betting they'd die before I even got anything on how crummy they were doing.

I'm so happy for those of you getting more pumpkins setting! 

I'm sad for those of you who have falling/rotting pumpkin issues. 

I hope everything gets some kind of pumpkins or gourds to harvest at the end of this season!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My Holland giant measured in tonight at 93 circ., 63 top/botton, and 62 1/2 side/side. It is getting hard to measure since I cannot see both sides when I measure. It is easy for the tape to twist. I have a total OTT of 218.5 inches which is an increase of 5.5 inches since Friday night. According to the chart, I am currently at 240 lbs.

It is a catch-22. My first goal is to keep my pumpkin alive, but I would love to break 300lbs. I just get nervous since my pumpkin is developing some stress cracks at the top. They are healing over, but I would feel better if I did not have them. But a fifteen pound gain in three days tells me that my pumpkin is really slowing down which helps with the cracks but not the total weight.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

At this point: No Virginia- there is no great pumpkin ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This summer here in MD has been soooo wet. Usually by now August smells like dry, dead, burnt grass. This August smells like a moldy, wet basement. 

I'm ready for fall weather.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty -- What a cute, perfect little pumpkin! I'm sorry you didn't get more, but the one you got is really special.
Col. -- Stress cracks? One more hurdle to jump. I wish you the best of luck with it! It sounds like a real balancing act. 
Kdestra -- I hope you still have enough time left for some to set. I know how frustrating it is when they start to rot.



RCIAG said:


> This August smells like a moldy, wet basement.


I know exactly what you mean. We even had over a week with no rain, so the ground an inch or two below the soil surface so was dry, but the humidity was horribly high. There has been extremely heavy dew that doesn't burn off all day, and plant guttation has water literally running off the leaves. There's not the level of air movement we usually get, either; a light wind would help. I have a lot to do in the garden, and I keep telling myself I'll do it when things dry off a little, but they haven't.
I had a couple of those long-handled dipper gourds that grew close together, and I've been gradually, gently, twining the long handles together. Pool noodle chunks kept them up off the wet ground. They were looking really cool, but then yesterday, ugh! ...suddenly full of spots. 

I was thrilled to think I was going to have some Musquee De Provence, but it's not looking good. The first plant is putting out some bland, dark green squash throwback. I only pollinated two flowers. There are seldom males and females open at the same time and those are the only C. moschatas I have. I might cut out the distal vines beyond the set fruit so there's more room for the other plants. (You guys are such good pumpkin "parents", loving them no matter how they look, and here I am, a Cucurbit Hera, tossing her little pumpkin Hephaestus off Olympus.  Well, I did take good care of the two.  ) 
The second Musquee plant was even slower to get going. Just in the last week or two it put on a bunch of growth, and started putting out lots of beautiful, just-right-shape female buds-- which all blasted before they opened. There were about a dozen in a row. If there's any upside to the variety (besides the unique fruit), it's that they aren't extremely appealing to rootworm beetles. 
On the positive side, I see I do have a One Too Many fruit set after all!  It hadn't colored up yet, and I had assumed it was a Peanut. So I guess the pear-shaped mystery pumpkins could be a throwback from any of the C. maxima plants. (OTM is still the most likely, because I think there should have been two vines, which should have meant more fruit.) Anyway, since I really wantd at least one of that variety, I'm happy about that. 

I do love visiting this thread. It's nice to have a place for us amateurs to celebrate, to commiserate, to encourage, and to share information back and forth. I put a lot of work into my garden, and while my family is great, they don't exactly get the obsession or feel any need to encourage me-- haha! The agony and the ecstasy--


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Omg! 

<Cucurbit Hera, tossing her little pumpkin Hephaestus off Olympus.>

That is the funniest thing I’ve ever read!!!! Actually your entire post had me cracking up!!! To be honest, I myself started kicking my rotting pumpkins out of spite. I even stabbed my giant rotting pumpkin with a pitchfork & slammed it into the green bin. 

You really made my day Ooojen! Thank you for the laugh! 




ooojen said:


> I know exactly what you mean. We even had over a week with no rain, so the ground an inch or two below the soil surface so was dry, but the humidity was horribly high. There has been extremely heavy dew that doesn't burn off all day, and plant guttation has water literally running off the leaves. There's not the level of air movement we usually get, either; a light wind would help. I have a lot to do in the garden, and I keep telling myself I'll do it when things dry off a little, but it hasn't.
> I had a couple of those long-handled dipper gourds that grew close together, and I've been gradually, gently, twining the long handles together. Pool noodle chunks keept them up off the wet ground. They were looking really cool, but then yesterday, ugh! ...suddenly full of spots.
> 
> I was thrilled to think I was going to have some Musquee De Provence, but it's not looking good. The first plant is putting out some bland, dark green squash throwback. I only pollinated two flowers. There are seldom males and females open at the same time and those are the only C. moschatas I have. I might cut out the distal vines beyond the set fruit so there's more room for the other plants. (You guys are such good pumpkin "parents", loving them no matter how they look, and here I am, a Cucurbit Hera, tossing her little pumpkin Hephaestus off Olympus.
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL! I somehow missed the part about ooojen playing Hera, hahaha! Poor, poor pumpkin Hephaestus...

I agree with all of you about this thread, though. It's nice to be able to share my pumpkin growing experience with people who understand all my pumpkin woes and wins, lol. We share info, tips, pictures...I look forward to this thread every year!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Col. -- Stress cracks? One more hurdle to jump. I wish you the best of luck with it! It sounds like a real balancing act.


Thought I would post some pics of what I am talking about. They are basically stretch marks that break the skin. The ones near the stem can also be due to stress on the stem from the main vine not being loose enough. I have remedied that by lifting the main vine about three feet in each direction and loosening all the secondaries to the first node. It is the ones further away by the crown that puzzle me. A lot of veterans have told me not to worry about them and just to keep them dry and brush in daconil to prevent fungus. So far, they have all healed themselves with some pumpkin sap. I have attached some pics of what I am fighting. I removed the pool noodles for picture purposes, but none of the vines are touching the pumpkin.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I had a couple fall right off the vine ...I have one left and I'm guessing it's a wolf pumpkin judging by the stem. I'm shocked my leaves are still going as I have seen a few Vine Borers out there, although this is the first time I have really utilized my Hudson Fogger...I think it could be saying Hasta La Vista baby to any of those pesky eggs at the base of the plants. I can't believe the area of leaves for only one dang pumpkin at this point LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

After all I've done for them, this is the commentary I get from my pumpkin patch!









That's Galeux d'Eysines -- all the worse if you know a bit of French. "Galeux" refers to scabies.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol! Hilarious 


ooojen said:


> After all I've done for them, this is the commentary I get from my pumpkin patch!
> 
> View attachment 558403
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I’ve absolutely no F’ing idea what happened to my Fairytale pumpkin. 
I’m so frustrated this year. I don’t think I’m ever going to grow pumpkins again


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I have this thing figured out, Kdestra-- The "Fairytale" is that we'll get beautiful pumpkins for our efforts! That's what little Hephaestus is, too. Musque de Provence is the same thing as Fairytale. 








Not quite the look I was after. (The powder is garden sulfur. It's in a particularly damp spot.) 
I read that, "it's a rampant vine and not all that productive." My other plant, the one that's making appropriately-shaped little flower bases, but bud-blasting before it flowers, has only recenly gone rampant, but wow, is it doing a lot of non-productive growing now!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Yep! FT is Musque de Provence - I was just to upset to bother typing it all out. 

I’m really shocked at the shape of
Hephaestus. I wonder what happened

“Non productive growing” is an excellent term. It discribes this pumpkin vine exactly. I’m still sad something took a chunk outve the pumpkin. 



ooojen said:


> I think I have this thing figured out, Kdestra-- The "Fairytale" is that we'll get beautiful pumpkins for our efforts! That's what little Hephaestus is, too. Musque de Provence is the same thing as Fairytale.
> View attachment 558421
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

It's been a while since I've been on - look at all of you go! Seriously, pumpkin thread is the most exciting thing this time of year. The drama, the pictures, the pumpkins!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> I’ve absolutely no F’ing idea what happened to my Fairytale pumpkin.
> I’m so frustrated this year. *I don’t think I’m ever going to grow pumpkins agai*n


I say this every year and I agree!!! (see you next year in the pumpkin patch )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have had good years and bad years with my pumpkin growing. The bad years make me want to quit for all the work it is...but then the good years are so awesome, it's what keeps me going each year. I just keep hoping that each year will be one of the good years! 

There are just soooo many variables that make how a pumpkin growing season will go. All we can hope for is that the next season will be favorable. 

I DO know that I'm going back to mini and small sized pumpkins for future seasons...my garden is just too small for these larger varieties vines, lol. My garden was a huge jungle and very hard to deal with, this year, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, WitchyKitty, that's what reasonable people do-- They figure out what works for them, and that's where they concentrate their efforts. 
Me-- after deciding those darned Musquees aren't worth the effort, my brain is now percolating on how to conquer them next year. 

Overall I'm not complaining, though. I *think* I'll have a decent crop from the early-set pumpkins. There's some potential for the more recent ones, too. The gourds are always Wait And See. I can never tell what's in there until the vines die down.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was considering trying some small decorative gourds next year...do they usually produce a high yield per plant? I want to go for smaller fruit/vine but high yield types of pumpkins/gourds next season...I'll, for sure, go back to my JBLs planted in ground rather than containers, again, but wanted a second option...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I was considering trying some small decorative gourds next year...do they usually produce a high yield per plant?


Keeping my voice low, since I'm on the pumpkin thread, but gourds are probably my first love. My dad used to help me grow them when I was a little kid. He knew a lot about them, and I don't know where he picked it up; I don't know that he ever grew them himself. Anyway, those were good times gardening together and growing things that lasted a long time  

Yes, if you get them in early, decorative gourds can be very productive so you can get a nice harvest. They can ramble quite a ways, but not as far as most vining pumpkins nor hard-shell gourds. (The latter can get hugely long!) Also decorative gourds' leaves are similar-sized to JBL's-- none of those 2' wide leaves on 3' long petioles. There are some very cool multicolor mixes that have come out in the last several years.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

kakugori said:


> It's been a while since I've been on - look at all of you go! Seriously, pumpkin thread is the most exciting thing this time of year. The drama, the pictures, the pumpkins!


The drama, the pictures, The [email protected] Squirrels!!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I say this every year and I agree!!! (see you next year in the pumpkin patch <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />)


Yep! It’s exactly like when your brother grabs your arm, makes you punch yourself & says: “why are you hitting yourself?”


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

If I was a


> Reasonable Person


 or at least mildly sane I would not torture myself growing pumpkins. 

Regardless of my sanity I’m thinking that the Fairytale (MdP) pumpkins & miles of unproductive vines but setting excellent fruit might be better in the back garden. 
Meanwhile the Jarhadells w/less vines & more pumpkins would behave better in the front garden. 

However- the back gardens are wetter & stay damp throughout the day causing rot. 

.... the rambling of my tattered mind


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Keeping my voice low, since I'm on the pumpkin thread, but gourds are probably my first love. My dad used to help me grow them when I was a little kid. He knew a lot about them, and I don't know where he picked it up; I don't know that he ever grew them himself. Anyway, those were good times gardening together and growing things that lasted a long time
> 
> Yes, if you get them in early, decorative gourds can be very productive so you can get a nice harvest. They can ramble quite a ways, but not as far as most vining pumpkins nor hard-shell gourds. (The latter can get hugely long!) Also decorative gourds' leaves are similar-sized to JBL's-- none of those 2' wide leaves on 3' long petioles. There are some very cool multicolor mixes that have come out in the last several years.


What types would you suggest for a smaller garden area? Besides my beloved JBLs and Baby Boos, I have always loved the two/three color mini pumpkins and the mini long necked gourds that have green bottoms and orange tops (smooth ones and the ones with...ribs?...wings? lol...) I have no idea what the names of them are, I need to look that up for next year...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't grown them (yet) but I think daisy gourds are really cute, and they're multicolored. Spoon gourds are a nice little smooth bicolor like you described. Autumn wings are nice, but a little bigger, and usually on a little bigger vines. Gremlin has a lot of variety, but if you're only planting a couple seeds, you might not get your favorites. It can be a lot of fun looking at images on seed sales sites! I'm sure you'll find some you like.

Edit in--- I didn't mean to sound negative about Autumn Wings. They can be pruned, so it's not like they wouldn't work in a small garden. Most decorative gourds grow nicely on trellises, too. They don't get so heavy that they need additional support.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> If I was a
> 
> 
> > Reasonable Person
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I haven't grown them (yet) but I think daisy gourds are really cute, and they're multicolored. Spoon gourds are a nice little smooth bicolor like you described. Autumn wings are nice, but a little bigger, and usually on a little bigger vines. Gremlin has a lot of variety, but if you're only planting a couple seeds, you might not get your favorites. It can be a lot of fun looking at images on seed sales sites! I'm sure you'll find some you like.
> 
> Edit in--- I didn't mean to sound negative about Autumn Wings. They can be pruned, so it's not like they wouldn't work in a small garden. Most decorative gourds grow nicely on trellises, too. They don't get so heavy that they need additional support.


I usually prefer to grow up on a fence or trellis...this is the first year that I haven't. This is another reason I want to go back to my JBLs and some mini gourds...so I can grow up, again. I'll look into those varieties, thanks for telling me the names of what I think I was looking for, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra-- It sounds like you had some fierce retribution for the offending "rotters"! 

I gambled today. I took the whole plastic half-barrel of JBL and WBL and dumped them into a hole in the ground. That is to say, I transplanted them into a little space next to the garden. I know they hate to have their roots disturbed, and that it's a bad time of year to transplant anyway, and that the whole idea was wrong in every sense of conventional wisdom. But there's little to lose. I have one WBL pumpkin forming. The single ♀ JBL blasted. The plants themselves are still very small, and they still look too yellow to me (and I've kept them fertilized and trace-mineralized). Meh. Sink or swim, guys.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure who is who (Cher, Susan Sarandon and Michelle Pfieffer), but you pumpkin ladies( Kdestra, Witchy Kitty, Ooojen) are essentially this thread's Witches of Eastwick. I will have to go back and watch the movie again to place the personalities. I know this reference shows my age, but such is life.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

There are 2 Hummingbirds darting above the pumpkin patch catching bugs. It’s probably the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen. Sorry I can’t get photos. They fly to fast.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Kdestra-- It sounds like you had some fierce retribution for the offending "rotters"!
> 
> I gambled today. I took the whole plastic half-barrel of JBL and WBL and dumped them into a hole in the ground. That is to say, I transplanted them into a little space next to the garden. I know they hate to have their roots disturbed, and that it's a bad time of year to transplant anyway, and that the whole idea was wrong in every sense of conventional wisdom. But there's little to lose. I have one WBL pumpkin forming. The single ♀ JBL blasted. The plants themselves are still very small, and they still look too yellow to me (and I've kept them fertilized and trace-mineralized). Meh. Sink or swim, guys.


I hope they take the transplant and being in ground will give them new life!! (I probably should have done the same, as mine are toast, now.)



Col. Fryght said:


> Not sure who is who (Cher, Susan Sarandon and Michelle Pfieffer), put you pumpkin ladies( Kdestra, Witchy Kitty, Ooojen) are essentially this thread's Witches of Eastwick. I will have to go back and watch the movie again to place the personalities. I know this reference shows my age, but such is life.


Hahahaha!! Hmmm...I'm curious as to who you pick me to be!!



Kdestra said:


> There are 2 Hummingbirds darting above the pumpkin patch catching bugs. It’s probably the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen. Sorry I can’t get photos. They fly to fast.


I have my humm feeder next to my garden, so she's always in and out of there. I love hummingbirds!! You are right, though, it's hard to get good pics of them, lol. I usually wait until they are hovering at the feeder...but when they are zooming around the garden...nope! Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have had a cooler week, this week...upper 70's to around 81, or so, with very cool nights in the 50s and 60s. Today the high will only be 70 and it's dark and rainy. Crazily...good ol' Illinois...we go back to our miserable August weather and it will be 90's for the next four days!! Seriously, a 20 degree jump from today to tomorrow. I wonder what my garden and pumpkins will think of this...

My Cucumbers just finished off, and it looks like my Zucchini are done for the season, too...I'm fine with this, as I am soooo tired of eating them both, now, lol! I wonder if this weird weather will finally start to dry my pumpkin stems...I can see they are "just" starting to turn, and the PM has truly taken over the white pumpkin hybrids. My Jarrahdales are still a bit spotted in color. I wonder when they will finally turn their solid gray/blue/green color...??? I hope the vine doesn't die back before that happens!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Col. Fryght...Who pray tell is the handsome devil in your avatar? To keep this thread on track... absolutely nothing I planted this year survived including cucumbers, tomatoes, bell peppers and cucuzza ?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> Col. Fryght...Who pray tell is the handsome devil in your avatar? T


It is just a civil war soldier image that I pulled off of google. I named my home haunt "Fryght Manor" with a back story of a soldier who comes home from the civil war and his family is dead and he is so despondent he kills himself and haunts the property. Ironically, I currently alternate between clowns and spiders. But I had big plans a decade ago. lol

Tough year for a lot of growers. Most people had early heat and literally no Spring, then monsoon season followed.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> It is just a civil war soldier image that I pulled off of google. I named my home haunt "Fryght Manor" with a back story of a soldier who comes home from the civil War




Col. Fryght - I think you would enjoy 
Haunted Battlefields. It’s a fantastic book. Have you ever been the Brandywine Battlefield in Southeastern Penn? There’s suppose to be ghostly Hessian soldiers. 

Nox Eterna - sorry to hear about your garden. I had similar problems. 

WK - sounds like everything is winding down 

Ooojen - those pumpkins had it coming


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL...after I asked there was a brief moment where I panicked and thought you might say it was you in costume for a reinactment ....that would have been awkward ?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> LOL...after I asked there was a brief moment where I panicked and thought you might say it was you in costume for a reinactment ....that would have been awkward &#55357;&#56834;


I am at the stage of life where it would not have been awkward. If I am at a department store, and I think a pretty girl is looking my way then I know there must be a sign near me that says "Shoes 50% Off."


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My Holland giant is still doing okay for a pumpkin on an eight inch secondary with the circumference of a dime. It measured in tonight with an OTT of 230 which translates into 281 lbs. About 3 1/2 weeks until the local fair. Maybe 400 is in reach. I added 17 inches in the past week. If I can do 30 inches in next 24 days, that would put me at 260 OTT and 405 lbs. I would just need to hope that it does not go light. But I really wish it had the orange of the field pumpkin next to it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the humor in this thread! It makes the frustrations easier to deal with  
After a day with a little breeze and lower humidity, we returned to our Amazon basin weather theme, and things continue to spot and rot in spite of a lack of rain. The roots are dry, but the leaves are dripping.

281 pounds for the Giant, eh? Wow! That's impressive. Good luck with the 400 mark, but even if it's three-hundred-something, it's still amazing. As you mentioned, that small vine has to be a darned busy conduit! 
"Witches of Eastwick" --  ! While the actresses are all at least a _little_ older than I, I'd still be fine with being compared to any of them. They are a lovely and talented bunch. Now the characters-- I think it would take a pretty brave man to do individual comparisons! Hahaha! 

So I was all big talk about my mini pumpkins sinking or swimming, but I was out there the next morning with more water and some fungicide. They looked rough the afternoon I put them out, but they've perked up. They might do something yet, who knows?
The Musquee de Provence that I'd all but written off, managed to bring off a female flower this morning. First hard freeze could come 3 weeks from now...or not until early November. 
(Messy background. I was doing some repotting.) The little ones:








Right after transplanting (WBL pumpkin peeking out toward the middle)







And this morning:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree, this thread is both amusing and informative, lol.

ooojen, your transplanted little ones look like they perked right up this morning! Here's to hoping!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I love the humor in this thread! It makes the frustrations easier to deal with
> 
> 
> "Witches of Eastwick" --  ! While the actresses are all at least a _little_ older than I, I'd still be fine with being compared to any of them. They are a lovely and talented bunch. Now the characters-- I think it would take a pretty brave man to do individual comparisons! Hahaha!


Ooojen, I was thinking more of the 1987 version of Cher, Sarandon and Pfeiffer when the movie premiered.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah well then, I'd be even happier with that comparison!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> I am at the stage of life where it would not have been awkward. If I am at a department store, and I think a pretty girl is looking my way then I know there must be a sign near me that says "Shoes 50% Off."


50%???
Where?!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The JBL are almost finished at the Little Free Seed Library. They had an amazing season & stayed dry with very little rot. I need to figure out a water irrigation method for next year


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's pumpkins are looking great! I'd take more pics, but they don't look any different than the last time, lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well the squirrels liked the 2 pumpkins I tossed next to our dogwood. One is almost fully guttted & the other is completely gone.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Well the squirrels liked the 2 pumpkins I tossed next to our dogwood. One is almost fully guttted & the other is completely gone.


Should I comment that I’m an excellent shot with airsoft? It’s a slight sting. No metal BBs just compostable material.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

 Harvested my second pumpkin. Same story- vine dying out and stem looking soft. At some point, I need to just go ahead and harvest all the pumpkins that look ready. It just seems so early this year. I have also included picture of the "busy conduit" on my giant pumpkin that Ooojen alluded to in an earlier post. I do find it amazing that such a small secondary not much wider nor longer than a drinking straw can flow so much water. Enjoy the pics. 

And congrats to our little thread as we passed 10k views this weekend. Anybody lurking feel free to join the fun.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fantastic! It's mind-blowing when you think how much water has to flow through to make that poundage...and that only a fraction of the water goes into the pumpkin. I like the big pumpkin's shape. It gives it its own personality.
The smaller (it's all relative!) one, the one you just harvested, is a beauty! The color, the patterning, the shape...all lovely! 

10K views? Very cool! I feel like I might have contributed about a quarter of those.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> The smaller (it's all relative!) one, the one you just harvested, is a beauty! The color, the patterning, the shape...all lovely!


 Thank you for the kind words. A handul of my burpee ag's have sun burst spots on them. I have read where they are called "calais spots." I have no idea if that is a real pumpkin term since Calais is a northern town in France. .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your harvested pumpkin is beautiful, Col.!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> I have no idea if that is a real pumpkin term since Calais is a northern town in France. .


I wasn't familiar with the term, but it wouldn't surprise me at all. The French have historically grown a lot of pumpkins (and developed some cool varieties). 

I hate to be negative-- but GAH! I thought flower-and-fruit-eating beetles, and bacterial rot were enough of a curse. That SVB I saw a while ago...I guess she left her legacy before I got her dusted.







It's so late in the season; I really thought I was in the clear. Nope. I found 4 so far.







Victor/Red Warty seemed to the the favorite. 

The plus side -- because there HAS to be one -- I found this Mayo Bule growing back into the edge of the cornfield. If it can survive the Rot Plague, I think it will be a beauty. DD says it looks diseased already. Inexplicable! She usually has such good taste!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Crummy about the SVB, but like the hidden Mayo Bule!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooojen, so sorry to hear about your SVB this late in the season. I am not sure if you had a real late first season or a full fledged second wave. I will still have flying svb in September. I caught about 20 more in my trap two weeks ago which I assumed was the start the second season. This is why I have to really go with some sort of netting house. Especially, if I am going to start only sowing three or four plants instead of my usually two dozen.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess the SVB assault never ends down there! By comparison, I shouldn't complain about having just a few...and if that were the only challenge this year, I wouldn't! 
All in all, my pumpkins look good so far. It has taken a huge amount of work, but at this point, it looks like it is worth it overall. I'm more worried about the gourds. So many of them that have been forming and growing for over a month have started to rot in the last week. Time will tell --- 

Is anyone else here already thinking about what they're going to plant next year?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Is anyone else here already thinking about what they're going to plant next year?


Does an SVB overwinter in my garden dreaming of ways to sabotage my plans for next year? I have been constantly thinking about next year once this year started to turn productive. The real question is: When will my energy to implement those plans for next year kick in?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

RCAIG -- Do you have any pumpkins left? I hope so!


Col. Fryght said:


> Does an SVB overwinter in my garden dreaming of ways to sabotage my plans for next year? I have been constantly thinking about next year once this year started to turn productive. The real question is: When will my energy to implement those plans for next year kick in?


Haha! I have to laugh, not at their persistence, but at your description. Evil Geniuses of the insect world!

Up here, the energy comes from having nothing but brown, gray, and white outside for 6 months out of the year. When things green up, we're like race horses at the starting gate! We burn outselves out by fall, of course. 

For next year, besides my usuals, I've been inspired to go bigger. I'm not ready for the big leagues yet, but I'd like to try Big Moose and/or Wyatt's Wonder. They claim to top out at 150 and 200 respectively. Realistically, I might get half that (If I can force myself to prune off the extras.)


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a question for anyone that has grown the larger varieties: I planted 3 giant pumpkins in their own hills back on June 5. Up until about 2 weeks ago I honestly didn't think I was going to get anything at all from them. I hadn't taken a look at them for about 5 days, and when I did they all of a sudden just took off. The vines were growing about a foot or so a day and all 3 plants have gotten huge. All of the females that were showing up around the beginning of August died, but when I checked on the plants this morning, there has been an explosion of females! On the one vine alone I believe I have 5 pumpkins growing on a 10 foot section of the vine. My question is, should I remove all but the best looking pumpkin in order to maximize growth? I have 2 that are right next to each other that are about the same size. I guess I would just pick whichever one looks best. is it possible to grow 2 large pumpkins off of one vine? 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Great post, Mayor. I am glad to see things taking off for you. In my experience with atlantic giants, you story sounds like the typical growth pattern to some degree. It takes a full eight weeks for the plants to really settle in for production. From what I have read, most large pumpkin growers start seeds indoors in April, sow plants outdoors in May, and July4-10 is the "golden" window of pollination. I planted mine this year on May 15, and most of my pumpkins set during the first 15 days of July. You just started a month late so your "golden window" would be closer to the 10th of August.

I am not sure you will be able to sustain more than two pumpkins on any one plant. You can let them pollinate and choose the best after 20-30 days. I have found that generally the plant makes the decision to abort pumpkins for you. I would say 75% of my growth occurs within the first 45 days so you still have time to grow a nice pumpkins depending on October temps. You might want to let the best pumpkin have its own plant after a couple of weeks. And on the other two plants try to grow two pumpkins on each plant but with separate vines. 

I am really happy for you, and I hope that you get at least two or three thru to maturity.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally thought to take pictures of my teeny baby JBLs. Ceramic village thing (in need of a new cord) for scale.

I think I'm gonna put 'em in my little village, they're the right size.

ETA: got one more still on the plant, down to one vine and the tiny leaves on the stub of another, out of 4. Still having SVB, now with aphids!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Kakugori - your tiny JBLs so adorable they don’t look real. 

I’ve been reluctant to post pics of my pumpkins because every time I do - they rot or separate from stem. 
I’m spraying NEEM on them in hopes that it will keep them from rotting. Below are pictures of the big flat white pumpkin & Fairytale


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Great post, Mayor. I am glad to see things taking off for you. In my experience with atlantic giants, you story sounds like the typical growth pattern to some degree. It takes a full eight weeks for the plants to really settle in for production. From what I have read, most large pumpkin growers start seeds indoors in April, sow plants outdoors in May, and July4-10 is the "golden" window of pollination. I planted mine this year on May 15, and most of my pumpkins set during the first 15 days of July. You just started a month late so your "golden window" would be closer to the 10th of August.
> 
> I am not sure you will be able to sustain more than two pumpkins on any one plant. You can let them pollinate and choose the best after 20-30 days. I have found that generally the plant makes the decision to abort pumpkins for you. I would say 75% of my growth occurs within the first 45 days so you still have time to grow a nice pumpkins depending on October temps. You might want to let the best pumpkin have its own plant after a couple of weeks. And on the other two plants try to grow two pumpkins on each plant but with separate vines.
> 
> I am really happy for you, and I hope that you get at least two or three thru to maturity.


Thanks for the information Col. I checked this morning and I already had one of the pumpkins abort. It was the very first pumpkin on that vine, closest to roots. The good news is, the pumpkins are growing a long way from the roots. I would estimate it at 10-12 feet down the vine, and from what I've read, it sounds like the farther down the vine you get the pumpkin to set, the better. I guess that way you get more of the plant behind the pumpkin to help feed it. 

Now that I am down 1 pumpkin, I will wait a week or so before deciding which pumpkin to keep, and which to abort. I'm hopeful that I'll have a few more naturally abort before I have to make a decision. I currently have two that are growing side by side that can't be more than a foot apart. I can tell that they've grown since yesterday and are a little bigger than a softball. It's amazing how much faster the larger pumpkins grow in comparison to field pumpkins!

Yesterday I also cut off my first pumpkin. It's a couple weeks earlier than I would like, but it has pretty much turned completely orange. The stem it was gowing on, and the entire plant had turned yellow. I know it isn't going to get any bigger and figured I should get if off the vine before it gets eaten by squirrels, ground hogs, bugs or anything else. I am a bit worried because the side that was sitting on the ground does have small holes in it. I'm not sure if these holes are bug related or something else. I guess I'll keep an eye on them and if it starts to rot I'll have to carve it early. This pumpkin measured 10 inches high. 

As for the rest of my crop, I counted 27 pumpkins in my patch ranging in size from a softball to a little larger than a volleyball. I know I need to make changes to next year's patch, starting with not messing with the specialty type pumpkins and just planting field pumpkins. The specialty pumpkins included Lady Godiva and Caspers. Yesterday I noticed 1 Casper growing, and I planted 1/3 of my patch in either the Lady Godiva or Casper. Another thing I've desperately got to do is to keep up with the weeding. My entire patch is covered by weeds. If there isn't a pumpkin growing in a spot, there's a weed there. I did rototill twice before planting the seeds and once after. I would have loved to have done it as long as I could before the vines took over but we just had rain almost every single day for several weeks straight. The last thing I'll do differently is not plant so many plants so close together. I would plant 3 seeds within about 2 feet of each other and told myself once the plants grew a little bit I'd keep the best looking plant and terminate the other two. Unfortunately I forgot that I am terrible at that. I have the hardest time getting rid of a healthy plant, even if I know it's best.

Here are some pictures of the pumpkin I picked yesterday, as well as some of the other pumpkins that are still growing or are turning orange.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's pumpkins look great!! I love pumpkins! 

kakugori, I guess I'm not the only one who ended up with an unusually tiny JBL, lol! Adorable!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor -- It's interesting to hear more giant pumpkin input! Your regular pumpkins looks great!
I know a little bit of ruthlessness is necessary, but I'd still find it hard to do. I have a bad enough time clipping out female flowers this time of year. 
Kakugori -- Your little pumpkins are real cuties! I love the idea of having them be big pumpkins in a little village! 
Kdestra -- Those bumpy lobes on your Fairytale are beautiful! Within the last week I pollinated the first couple flowers on my normal plant. It's probably too late to get anything to ripen but I'm willing to give it a try. I took care of the plant this long; I'm not ready to give up at this point! Even if I don't get any to ripen, a couple short-term green fruits would look nice in the outdoor decor. I hope yours ripen; you should have a longer growing season, and so better odds.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

One of the other set pumpkins. 









Showing how small the Bush pumpkin plants are


And the 2 week mark for that first one, six pack cooler for reference.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They look great, UnOrthodOx!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Brought in a few more gourds


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Such cute gourds!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just went out to my garden to assess any damage after the storms we had last night...storms and rain didn't seem to be the issue.

First, I found a massive takeover of Squash Bugs...sooooo many squash bugs...and I spotted a female Vine Borer, too. I went full on warfare with the bug dust and spray on all of them...though I can guarantee I didn't get them all. The vines are mostly done, anyway, but the Jarrahdales still need to finish maturing...almost there, but not completely...and I don't want a zillion bugs overwintering anywhere! Then, of course, my worst fear about applying any bug poison, a little toad magically appears out of nowhere and decised to go hopping through the one, small area of my whole dang yard where I just put it all down. With me trying to block it's path with one hand and catch him with the other, I finally rescued him and moved him to a safer location. I hope he will be okay and didn't get any of the powder on him!! I was going to rinse him off, but I lost him after I set him down. Sigh. This is why I rarely do the bug killer stuff. Grrrrrrrr. Thankfully, everything is wet from the rain so, hopefully, he will hop through some puddles or wet grass and get cleaned off if he did step in it.

So, after that whole ordeal, I find this:

One of my white hybrids has a big ol' bite taken out of it, so it's toast and...more upsetting...one of my three Jarrahdales has a small sliver of a bite taken out of it. It's narrow, almost doesn't look like a bite, but not sure what else it could be. Nothing fell on or near it. Regardless, it's probably going to rot now.

I can deal with one of my many white ones being lost, but one of my only three Jarrahdales?! I am crushed! Is there ANY chance that it could sort of heal or survive with this little bite out of it, or is all lost? I want to cry. 

Omg...these squirrels and I are going to have words...SQUIRRELS!!!! ARG!!!!

Next year, for sure, going back to just some minis...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I am thinking of throwing in the towel. I have ONE pumpkin and it's the size of a medium onion (looks like one, too). It has not noticeably grown in about two weeks. I don't have much hope for him. Kinda sad but this is a lotta work for so little reward. :-(


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

FP & WK 
I am in the trenches with you.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Next year, for sure, going back to just some minis...


Next year, for sure, I'm going back to THE SUPERMARKET!  Too much toil and heartbreak for me! My onion pumpkin makes me sad.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Next year, for sure, I'm going back to THE SUPERMARKET!  Too much toil and heartbreak for me! My onion pumpkin makes me sad.


There's still time...baby that little onion and see if it'll grow into a bigger, orange onion!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> There's still time...baby that little onion and see if it'll grow into a bigger, orange onion!


Haha! I will give it another week. I am just tired and cranky today.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can deal with one of my many white ones being lost, but one of my only three Jarrahdales?! I am crushed! Is there ANY chance that it could sort of heal or survive with this little bite out of it, or is all lost?


Sure it can heal. I saw a post where a grower gouged the surface of his pumpkin with a piece of rebar two weeks ago and it is still growing. Just keep it dry, and brush on daconil or spread sulfur on the wound on a nearly daily basis. Pumpkins want to heal themselves. You need to keep it dry to prevent rot from setting in. I am sure you can figure out a way to keep it covered. I have added a tarp hoop house over my giant pumpkin to keep rain out of the all the stem cracks that set in several weeks ago. 

Additionally, I keep all my pumpkins covered in old white-shirts that I cut down the middle. It certainly keeps vine borers from laying eggs on pumpkin stems and the pumpkin itself. It might keep squirrels at bay. Occasionally, I spray the shirts with regular household bug spray, just to at least give insects a double deterrent. 

There is no throwing in the towel. Just regrouping and planning for next year. My first two years I did not have a single pumpkin to harvest. I figured it out in my third year, and this year I have reached a higher level.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Next year, for sure, I'm going back to THE SUPERMARKET! <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> Too much toil and heartbreak for me! My onion pumpkin makes me sad.


You & me both!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Haha! I will give it another week. I am just tired and cranky today. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/huh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />


Stab it with a pitchfork & kick it down the hill. I did & I feel happy


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I found 8 more SVB grubs today. I have to say, they blind-sided me. I wound up pulling out an entire vine (Victor/Red Warty) since it only had one ~tennis-ball-sized fruit on it, and that wasn't doing well. It will leave a little more space for the seemingly-unaffected C. moschata. I also hacked up the other Victor plant, taking off secondary vines that looked affected. I dug out the pests I could find, and I'm burning the rest of the prunings. I haven't seen any in the regular patch, just on my late in-ground plantings. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Is there ANY chance that it could sort of heal or survive with this little bite out of it, or is all lost? I want to cry.


Fortunately, it has a pretty good chance. I have goofy little hen that loves to go to the garden and hang out while I work. When she's eating beetles, it's great, but when she eats tomatoes or tries sampling pumpkins, not so much. Several days ago she took a big bite (peck?) out of a still-soft Rouge Vif. I wasn't happy. I put some sulfur dust on the wound, and it healed right up. (Garden sulfur is considered ok for organic gardening.) Of course the pumpkin is scarred, but it's still growing nicely. I wouldn't have even bothered with the sulfur it it hadn't been so humid lately! (Today was a nice break from that...but quite cool!) 
Anyway, a little something to discourage rot wouldn't be a bad idea with conditions the way they are, but I think your pumpkin still has a very good chance of pulling through.

EDIT IN: I see you've already had the question answered. The relevant posts didn't appear for me until after I gave my now-redundant reply.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Stab it with a pitchfork & kick it down the hill. I did & I feel happy


I am getting VERY close to that point. Mine looks VERY similar to your photo.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin...I feel ya'. I'm tired and cranky, too. This has been a very trying day, to say the least.

Kdestra, lol...I'm glad stabbing and destroying your pumpkin made you feel better. Maybe I should go find something to stab and destroy to take out my frustrations on, lol.

Col. and ooojen, thanks for the info and hope for my pumpkin. Sadly, I don't have any sulfur or whatnot to put on the wound...I haven't the slightest as to where to buy such things, either. At this point, I'm not sure it's worth it to go buy them, either, unless they are super cheap. Is there any household item that could help in place of those items?? I'll go outside, tomorrow, and see about covering it or such to help keep it dry...but the weather we are having and forecast to continue to have makes keeping it dry pretty darned difficult. I'll do my best!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear you had the same kind of day, Witchy Kitty. I am SOOOO happy it's a long weekend plus I took Tuesday off. Work has been brutal, my pumpkin is an onion and I am FRIED. *LOL* What's keeping me going is fall offoicially starts in 3 weeks & that means Halloween decorating is in 4 weeks. The most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> At this point, I'm not sure it's worth it to go buy them, either, unless they are super cheap. Is there any household item that could help in place of those items??


Lowes, $7.00. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lilly-Miller-Sulfur-Dust-1-Pound-S-Disease-Control/3083079?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-OutdoorPesticide-_-3083079:Lilly_Miller&CAWELAID=&kpid=3083079&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=1651&k_clickID=30f80183-b844-4612-b717-78b2e63d23a5&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkrGx8daB3QIVw4KzCh1P6ghGEAQYAiABEgJtM_D_BwE

In addition to being an organic fungicide, it also has some insecticide qualities. I am sure that you could find other plant uses for it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen. I’m jealous of your hen. It’s not legal to own chickens where I live + we have a very healthy fox population. Thank you for the info on sulfur dust. I’ll buy some next year. 

FP. I started spraying NEEM oil on the baby pumpkins. Idk if it will help fight fungus but I’ve nothing to lose now. Good luck


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> FP. I started spraying NEEM oil on the baby pumpkins. Idk if it will help fight fungus but I’ve nothing to lose now. Good luck


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK I do not destroy things wantonly. 
I’m not ripping out any of pumpkin patches just because of rotten pumpkins. I’d never deprive the Hummingbirds and Squash Bees.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> . It will leave a little more space for the seemingly-unaffected C. moschata.


I found a University of GA ag extension article several months ago about trying to develop moschata as productive field pumpkins here in Georgia. The article heralded the moschata's resistance to the various mildews that attack southern pumpkins because of our crazy high humidity. It sounds like a healthy breed. But I think they were having a tough time getting the production numbers out of the vines for commercial plantings.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Lowes, $7.00. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lilly-Miller-Sulfur-Dust-1-Pound-S-Disease-Control/3083079?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-OutdoorPesticide-_-3083079:Lilly_Miller&CAWELAID=&kpid=3083079&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=1651&k_clickID=30f80183-b844-4612-b717-78b2e63d23a5&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkrGx8daB3QIVw4KzCh1P6ghGEAQYAiABEgJtM_D_BwE
> 
> In addition to being an organic fungicide, it also has some insecticide qualities. I am sure that you could find other plant uses for it.


We don't have a Lowes, unfortunately. I don't know when we will be out of town, again, to go to one. I checked Menards and Home Depot's websites and the only sulfur I see is a bag of soil amendment stuff, for grass and acid loving plants. I'll keep my eyes open, but probably won't find it in time.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> We don't have a Lowes, unfortunately. I don't know when we will be out of town, again, to go to one. I checked Menards and Home Depot's websites and the only sulfur I see is a bag of soil amendment stuff, for grass and acid loving plants. I'll keep my eyes open, but probably won't find it in time.


WithyKitty, I know this is going to sound really off the wall, but you may have this product around your house, and it may work for you, although I can't guarantee it. A few years back I harvested one of my home grown pumpkins way before I wanted to. This was either the end of August or the beginning of September so I was already worried about it making it until Halloween. After cutting it off the vine I noticed a hole right where the stem met the pumpkin and saw that a bug had started eating into the pumpkin. I was able to get the bug out, but knew that it would start rotting if I didn't plug this hole up. Not knowing what I was doing, and having nothing better at hand, I simply got some bathroom caulk that you would use around your shower and plugged the hole. Would you believe that somehow that pumpkin actually survived until Halloween? There was no way I thought it would make it, but it did. Give it a shot, it's worth a try if you don't have anything else handy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We always have caulk around the house. I may have no choice but to give it a try. It could work. I'll have the hubby get me some when he gets home He has it out in the garage, somewhere...faster for him to grab it than me search for it! (he's going to think I'm nuts when I tell him I need to caulk a pumpkin, hahahaha!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I caulked the little hole, so we will see if that helps.

I, also, made a little tent to help keep that part dry. We have a lot of rain coming, but I figured I'd, at least, try. 

I made little fences as best as I could over and around the vines for my pumpkins, as I chased off one of the squirrels when I went out there...he got scolded, big time, lol. Caught, red pawed!

I found a hole in another one of my white hybrids. Grrrr, so that's two of those, down. I am seriously considering harvesting the darned things, right now! The whole vine is very close to dead, but their stems are all still green, so I don't know what to do. I'm going to try to give them a tiny bit longer on the vine, if I can, then harvest and bring inside to safety. The Jarrahdales vine is still pretty green, though I removed a good most of the leaves away from their specific vine due to PM and squash bug activity.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I have actually heard of people using caulk and then peeling it off like a band-aid and the pumpkin has healed itself. Now, I do not guarantee any of that but I have heard of it. You always have a fighting chance as long as the hole or damage does not make it to the hollow cavity.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the coolest things about giant pumpkins is that because the walls are so thick, you can carve them like a statue. Here is an example of what I am talking about: (Not my pumpkin nor picture and not in my skill set to accomplish such a carving)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Gourds, gourds, gourds!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Giant pumpkins certainly do offer some impressive carving opportunities! 

There's so much grower frustration! I hope next year is easier for everyone and that there are good pumpkin (and gourd) crops all around! 

Kdestra-- love the gourds! They look great! Yep, chickens can be fun! I just keep a few for fresh eggs for the family. They're such characters, with so much individual personality. I never would have guessed that before I had my own. (Not many foxes here anymore; too many coyotes, but our dog generally keeps them out of the yard.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love all the gourds, and the giant metal basket they are in!

I'd love to have chickens. Maybe someday, if we ever move to a house that has a bigger back yard/more land where I can do so. We live on a corner lot, now...all front yard, lol.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

My daughter & I want chickens so bad it hurts!!

The Hummingbirds are very feisty today - chasing each other, bumblebees & Monarchs across the Pumpkin Patch. 

WK I picked up that antique planter at a yard sale for $5!! I grabbed that thing so fast!!!




WitchyKitty said:


> Love all the gourds, and the giant metal basket they are in!
> 
> I'd love to have chickens. Maybe someday, if we ever move to a house that has a bigger back yard/more land where I can do so. We live on a corner lot, now...all front yard, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I would have grabbed that planter up, too!!! 

Lots and lots of butterflies, especially Monarchs, around, lately. I love watching them flutter around.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I don’t want to get my hopes up but I think these pumpkins will live to see Halloween. The 1st photo is a mystery pumpkin but it’s probably a Big flat white type
2nd & 3rd are Fairytale


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

JBLs growing up the cattle panel fence arch. Idk if you all have ever used panel fencing as arches but they can support a ton of weight.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Those pumpkins are looking good. I really hope they make it! I'd love to see someone succeed with those darned things! It's not likely to be me. 
I can't seem to get my MdP much larger than a shooter marble before they rot. I give them a light sulfur dusting and make sure they're up off the ground and protected from insects. I have one that's probably 4 or 5 days post-pollination (I lose track, but it's my largest.) It doesn't seem to have grown since yesterday, and that's a bad sign. If the two I've got pollinated don't take, I'll cut most of the vines out to make better air circulation for the gourds next to them. 
We have been getting significant amounts of rain day after day. There's area flooding as the soil is thoroughly saturated. (We're on a hill, so no flooding right here, but still very wet soil.) 5 more days of rain are predicted before a possible 2-day break. It's ugly in the gourd patch-- soggy, soggy soil, and now a mole outbreak. I have nearly all Lagenaria sp., so they need every single growing day they can get. I was hoping to make some income with them, but I'm losing them pretty rapidly. 
Pumpkins are looking better than the gourds, overall. I was hoping for a couple JBLs, but the beetles keep eating the female flowers before they get close to opening. I dust them with Sevin, but it gets rained right off. So far since transplanting, there were 3 pumpkin wannabes that were eaten. They're still too little to even cover with the net bag, because I have the vines tight to the ground for better rooting. I'm not as frustrated over those as I am the MdP, but I'd still have liked something for my efforts. 
Tiny JBL flower, in spite of frequent Sevin dusting, had 2 beetles on it when I spotted the damage.







Typical larger pumpkin flower about 8 AM, all the pollen is already gone.







Not necessarily the same individual flower as above, but also typical, by mid afternoon. Not much left of it. 







Mole damage all over the place (the most I've ever seen!) -- but the chicken-pecked pumpkin looks healed. It's Peanut (not Rouge Vif, like I was thinking), so if it matures, the damage should blend into the bumpy skin. 








Oh, and the panel arch above looks good, too! I use hog panels for cucumbers and beans, but I haven't trellised my pumpkins because they get too big, and I want them to produce lots of roots along the vines. I might try the JBLs next year. They're so pathetic this year, poor things. The new growth did green up after I put them in the ground, though.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen, I’m so sorry about your pumpkins. Maybe try spraying NEEM oil on them twice a day. I’ve been spraying the leaves & pumpkins - I think it’s helping. 

Have you considered growing your 
Lagenaria on Hog Panel Arches? I grow JBLs on them. They support tons of weight https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-hog-16-ft-l-x-34-in-h. I bought mine at Tractor Supply. These are my Panel Arches. I love them.
Your Lahrenaria would look stunning dangling down
Best of luck


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a lovely setup! 
I haven't deliberately tried growing that way, but my space hogs did expand over into trellised bean and snow pea territory. Since the legumes were slowing down, I let the gourd have it. Some of the row has hog panels (the cucumbers are still producing on one). Where I ran out of panel space (I only have 2) I made wire trellising. I just have the panels straight up, on fence posts so I can pick from both sides, but I've seen some nice arched ones. (Seed Savers in Iowa has a bunch.) 
My trellis is holding several dippers, and I love having a few with straight handles (but even though they're off the ground, they're still spotting and I don't know whether they'll survive). 3 of the swan types found their way there, too, and they're a little big for hanging. One started to crack at the neck from its own weight, and another is putting a nasty-looking bend in its own stem. I think I'd like to try trellising some of the slightly smaller ones in the future, though. 
I put some support under this one, and it seems to be doing ok now. Luckily it was forming fairly low on the trellis to begin with.
Aug 9th -- There were fava beans here, but they were about done until the gourds gave them shade. Then they revived a bit and produced a little more. Next year, partial shade for them!








Cracking from its own weight by the 23rd


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

haha-- OK then, sideways it is.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

Back to a traditional Tale of the Tape post. My Holland Giant is still slowly growing. The measurements this morning were 107 in. circumference, 70 side to side, and 69 top to bottom for a total of 246 OTT. That places my pumpkin weight at 343 lbs. It is looking like that I will have a real shot at 400 lbs by Sept. 19. My pumpkin only weighed about 295 lbs. on Monday Aug. 27.

Still not happy with the color at all. The orange is getting more orange, but the green is really starting to creep in. Maybe the green will turn orange. But this year it is about the size. It just let's me know that I can grow a larger pumpkin. Funny how without a reference object it just looks like an ugly regular sized pumpkin - but it is over 5ft in length from ground to ground in almost any direction.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa-- almost 50 pounds in less than a week? ...and fairly late in the growing season, too! Amazing! And like you said, Col, it's looking darned good for breaking the 400 lb mark. You should really be proud of your work!
I know you said you had to harvest some a while ago. Do you still have others growing, and if so how are they doing?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Whoa-- almost 50 pounds in less than a week? ...and fairly late in the growing season, too! Amazing! And like you said, Col, it's looking darned good for breaking the 400 lb mark. You should really be proud of your work!
> I know you said you had to harvest some a while ago. Do you still have others growing, and if so how are they doing?


Thanks for asking. I have about 6 left but they are late pollinations so they need more time. I have attached a photo of the three pumpkins that I harvested this week which brings my total to 5. All three of the pumpkins are in the neighborhood of 60-80 pounds using my back scale. lol


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen - your garden sounds so beautiful. I’d love to see more photos


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, thanks to the wet weather we've had this summer I've lost all of my peanut pumpkins. Got into the garden today to get some hot pepper & saw the 2 that were left, went to pick them up & half of them stayed on the ground just mush. 

But I still have some others that are supposed to be the warty ones coming though they're still fairly small & not warty which is fine. If they don't even get bigger that's fine too, I just want some sort of pumpkins come October.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Well, thanks to the wet weather we've had this summer I've lost all of my peanut pumpkins.


That is a universal refrain this year. We can always add water but it is hard to take it away. But you had some nice warty pumpkins going so you should be all set next year to do as well or better.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We also got overrun by a massive amount of weeds because we didn't get the right landscaping fabric. The kind that's plasticy works best for us so I think at the end of the season we'll pull it all up, nuke it all with Round Up (or whatever), then see how it goes in the spring.

This stuff works for me:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-...ape-Fabric-with-Microfunnels-1242RV/302720132

Which I tried to explain to my husband, but he wanted to get 2 larger rolls that would go further instead of 4 smaller ones (or whatever the amount was, I don't really recall right now). So I said OK, but....& I was right. We've gotta get the plastic stuff period, no matter what sized the roll or how many.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Due to extreme drought conditions, and being the most extreme drought county in Iowa, our pumpkins didn't do as well as we wanted. Our Long Island Cheese did really well, but the French provencal were a flop, as well as the giant pumpkins, any of the blue, none of the baby white and most of the baby oranges. We like what we have, but no rain didnt help at all! Gourds did AMAZING!! We have a ton of them and felt like the uber dry conditions were great for them. The indian corn hasn't completely dried out yet, but this what was semi dry. Anxious to see what everyone else has and hoping for great crops for you all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, your flats and fairytails are looking great!!

Ooojen, sorry about all those darned beetles...ug. Love your little long handled gourd, though!

RCIAG, bummer about your peanuts, but here's to hoping your others do well! 

Col., your big pumpkins look so awesome, both your smaller harvested and your big guy!!

Lukewa...omg...I am so jealous of your harvest!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Lukewa nice harvest - sorry about your drought. It’s been the opposite in Virginia. It’s super soggy here. 

RCIAG - lots & lots of rot on the N East Coast. It’s so frustrating picking a pumpkin only to find rot. It’s super gross too. 

I found some JBLs growing up my front yard tree. I guess the squirrels planted them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lukewa -- If we could just have sent you a few of our rains, it probably would have been good for everybody! But you got a great-looking crop in spite of your drought. Are you planning a big Autumn display?
I think you're right, that while pumpkins appreciate a bit of extra moisture, gourds don't like it at all. (And when I say "a bit of extra moisture" I don't mean the prolonged humidity and rain many of us have been getting. Just nice regular once or twice a week rain with moderate humidity would be good.)

My gourds got more space, and much, much more attention (weeding, fertilizer, pollination) than I've ever given them in my entire life...but I won't have anywhere near the best yield ever. I've gotten a lot more fruit in less space with less work in drier years. Maybe more weeds would have been good-- sucking up some of the extra moisture (just kidding, as they also block sunlight and air circulation).
Now I'm _done _complaining about gourds until after I harvest. 

Colonel -- Your smaller (which is clearly relative) pumpkins are wonderful, too. The one on the right is a classic beauty, but I like them all! Thanks for sharing the shot.

Kdestra -- My vegetable garden is rather out of control at the moment! There's some rampant growth out there! Everything is much larger than usual. To stay on topic here, I'll try to get some shots on a non-rainy day and link them in an album. I don't have any of the lovely structures that you have-- just a lot of random wildlife-friendly plantings. 

RCIAG - Sorry about your Peanut pumpkins. I hope the others do well. Interesting about the bumps. My Victor/Red Warty Things are much less bumpy than usual this year, too. 
Turning red...slooowly. SVBs were hard on this one. Apparently they're partial to Hubbard squash, which is in this plant's parentage. 








I think I still have about 20 pumpkins that have some growing and/or maturing to do. If we get some decent weather over the next month, a lot of them should finish out.  

The 2 last-chance MdP shooter marbles blasted. Once it gets dry enough to walk around out there, I'll take out most of the vines. If other people were having success, I'd think it was worth giving them another try next year. There seems to be a general consensus that they're lots of vine and not much fruit, though. Next year I'll try Moranga. It doesn't have the same color, but the shape is similar, they're said to be prolific, they're 95-day, and they're C. maxima so there should be lots of options for pollinating them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to go rescue the pumpkin stems, I can use those for other things.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Interesting development in my "Jarrahdales"...

They are turning a different color! What?!?! Either something is wrong with them and they are going to rot on me, or they did actually get a little hybrid action going on with them. They are starting to get a light orange/cream hue to the tops of them, instead of staying green/blue/gray. I have no idea what's going on. I hope they aren't going bad...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK could you please post photos? None of Jarrahdales made it. The vines still produce pumpkins but then they rot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> WK could you please post photos? None of Jarrahdales made it. The vines still produce pumpkins but then they rot.


I'll try to get pics tomorrow, if it's not pouring.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The first pumpkin has been struck hard with the mildew. Seems to have stopped growing and just a touch of orange. It won’t be our biggest one this year. 









Most the others have little pumpkins on them. Terrible sandy soil due to the yard renovations.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG I'm overrun by stink bugs now!!! I've got plenty of Sevin, now I just need the will to withstand this heat & humidity to apply it. I won't use it on anything edible but on my pumpkins those bugs will have to die a horrible death!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wk - thank you. I’d really like to see home grown Jarrahdale pumpkins. 

UnOrthodox - Spray NEEM Oil in morning & at night. It’s the only thing saving the 5 pumpkins I’ve got

RAIC - you probably won’t like my advice but if you aren’t going to eat those pumpkins... spray Raide directly on the squash bugs & then wash the pumpkins off with water. It’s the only way I’ve been able to stop massive outbreaks of SVB nymphs. It kills them immediately & doesn’t hurt good bugs if you wash it off right away.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra: I'm loving all of the gourds you harvested! One of the reasons I enjoy planting them is due to the high output you normally receive. Sadly, I've hardly had any luck this year with the different varieties I've planted. I can't wait to see what your mystery pumpkins turn out to be!


ooojen: I can't believe how many bugs you have ravaging your flowers!! My goodness they eat the entire thing in a day. I've never seen that before, but it would drive me nuts. Your Gooseneck gourds look pretty darn nice, and that's awesome that you still have 20 pumpkins still growing. I love the Red Warty Thing(?) you have growing. It looks great!

Lukewa: Your harvest looks awesome!!! I'd love to have given you some of the rain we received this summer. Everywhere has been flooded the last 2 months or so. On Friday, an area near our house received between 10-13 inches in 3 hours! We were lucky enough to not have to deal with that. Your Indian corn and white pumpkins especially caught my eye.

Col Fryght: I say it every week, and I'll say it again, I'm so jealous of the monsters you're growing. I know compared to the giant pumpkins some of the more serious growers produce they aren't monsters, but in my eyes they definitely are!!! A 343 pound pumpkin that is still growing is ridiculous. It may not be the prettiest pumpkin, but I'd surely be happy to grow it!. Five feet in length is huge and I'd love to carve that bad boy! Even the smaller ones you already harvested dwarf anything I've ever been able to grow. Mine usually max out at around 35 pounds, although this year I do have a few going that should beat anything I've grown to date. 

RCIAG: I'm sorry to hear about your peanut pumpkins not making it. I'm in PA and we've gotten a ridiculous amount of rain this year as well. Luckily my plants are in an area with good drainage and I haven't had to deal with any rotting pumpkins so far. Hopefully you'll be able to salvage something by October!

WitchyKitty: I really hope your Jarrahdales aren't rotting on you. Who knows, maybe they are some kind of hybrid that you weren't expecting. Best of luck with them!

UnOrthodOx: I was hit hard with mildew with all the rain and humidity. I didn't even try and combat it this year which led to my plants dying off faster, and in turn getting smaller pumpkins. 

I decided to remove some of mine yesterday that had turned completely orange and the vines were starting to shrivel up. I'm not happy with the size that most of them are, but I should be able to carve maybe 5-6 of them. I still have at least this many still out in my patch with some of them still completely green, and others that are slowly turning orange. I'll let all of them go a little while longer.










I do have three other giants that I had planted this year as well. For the longest time they weren't growing at all, and I wasn't seeing any females. Then all of a sudden the vines took off and I was getting a ton of females. On the one vine I had 5 females going on a 10 foot section. I decided to let nature take it's course and all but two of them aborted. Of course the two that decided to live are right beside each other. I'm still going to let both of them go and see what I get. They had both been the same size for quite awhile, but now the one closest to the mound has started getting bigger. I honestly think this is going to be the largest pumpkin I've grown to date. It has a fantastic shape to it as well and I'm excited to see what it gets to. Being that it was only pollinated about 2-3 weeks ago, I think it still has a lot more time to grow and could get really big.









Here is another giant that I have going that is on a different vine, but is only around 3 feet or so from the previous picture.









Finally, I have some pictures from the sad patch I have going at home. This area gets barely any sun so I really don't expect much out of it. So far I have one gooseneck and a few other gourds growing, and that's it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I had some Raid, I'd use it. As it is I only have Sevin liquid & powder right now. It was pretty disgusting too, all those bugs...ick.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Colonel -- Your smaller (which is clearly relative) pumpkins are wonderful, too. The one on the right is a classic beauty, but I like them all! Thanks for sharing the shot.
> .



My photo of the three pumpkins summarizes Burpees Atlantic Giant seeds. A third of the pumpkins look good, a third look kind of good, and a third look nothing like a pumpkin. I do not know how much is due to Burpee quality control or to the variety in general. But since most truly giant pumpkins look blobbish, I think it has to do with the variety more than anything. However, below is a pic of a recent contest winner from last weeks' Connecticut pumpkin fair at 1556 lbs. and is the best looking large pumpkin that I have ever seen and not that ugly flat tire type pumpkin that set world records.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> UnOrthodox - Spray NEEM Oil in morning & at night. It’s the only thing saving the 5 pumpkins I’ve got


Yeah, that's what I normally do, but the store that's always stocked it didn't have any this year. Only the copper stuff. These are SUPPOSED to be PMR resistant, which means they GET it, but it shouldn't kill them. We'll see.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

((Wow)). Just wow! Everyone is growing! Col. Fryght thanks for starting this topic so long ago. I know I’ve said this before but I really enjoy reading everyone’s posts. 

I don’t know what to expect after today. It’s the 2nd day in a row with very intense heat & high humidity. There isn’t even a slight breez. I hope my pumpkins make it to October.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here are some quick pics of my three Jarrahdales. I was in a hurry, and I had to remove the fences and cover hastily to get the pics, so they aren't the best pics, but you can see, on the middle one the best, how they are starting to get a soft orange hue to them. (You can, also, see my caulk filled nibble...which seems to be doing well, so far, but we have a TON of rain coming...days worth.) I have no idea what these guys will turn out to look like, now, or if they will even survive. If they are going to turn orange, they need to seriously hurry, as there's not much time left!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

They are masterpieces! 
So beautiful. Next year I’m taking your advice & starting seeds inside. 




WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, here are some quick pics of my three Jarrahdales. I was in a hurry, and I had to remove the fences and cover hastily to get the pics, so they aren't the best pics, but you can see, on the middle one the best, how they are starting to get a soft orange hue to them. (You can, also, see my caulk filled nibble...which seems to be doing well, so far, but we have a TON of rain coming...days worth.) I have no idea what these guys will turn out to look like, now, or if they will even survive. If they are going to turn orange, they need to seriously hurry, as there's not much time left!!!
> 
> View attachment 561311
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, Kdestra! 

Ahhh, and the downpour has started. Days and days of on and off rain, ahead. After today, this killer heat wave is supposed to drop, too...which is great, for me, as I can't take this miserable heat and humidity, anymore...but I'm not so sure my pumpkins will like the soggy, cool weather. We have a couple days of a cool front and rain, then that tropical storm that just went through Florida is supposed to push all the way up to us in Illinois, later in the week, and drown us, some more. Ug. I tell ya'...we keep going back and forth between not enough rain to too much rain. Can't we find a happy medium???


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WK, you might want to set your pumpkins on top of a piece of styrofoam or wood to keep them off the soggy soil during your deluge.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> WK, you might want to set your pumpkins on top of a piece of styrofoam or wood to keep them off the soggy soil during your deluge.


They might be okay, as they are sitting on top of wood mulch over the top of weed barrier (they hopped out of the actual garden bed and grew into the mulched walkway, lol). I'll keep an eye, though, and if it looks like there gets to be any standing water or such, I'll prop them up, for sure.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Col. Fryght thanks for starting this topic so long ago.


No need to thank me. It was actually kind of selfish. I use this thread as a pumpkin diary. I enjoy comparing notes and pics from previous seasons. Also, the last couple of years they have been started by growers who flame out and stop posting. Unorthodox used to be the thread starter back in the day and always did a great job a keeping the thread going. He was one of the first cornerstones of this thread that I remember and is always a wealth of knowledge. 

We rely on new blood like yourself to keep things lively. So post away......


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Was out groping the pumpkins (checking for rot) early this morning & found a new baby. I immediately baptized it with NEEM oil. I hope it lives.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the green on my Holland pumpkin is starting to turn orange. My OTT was 249 which is small increase of 3 inches of growth. That moves me up the chart from 343 to 356 since Sunday morning. Certainly slowing down, but I am only looking for 44 more pounds.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I decided to remove some of mine yesterday that had turned completely orange and the vines were starting to shrivel up. I'm not happy with the size that most of them are, but I should be able to carve maybe 5-6 of them. I still have at least this many still out in my patch with some of them still completely green, and others that are slowly turning orange. I'll let all of them go a little while longer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 561207
> ...


Not sure how I missed your post Mayor. The pics you attached to his post were fun to see. I am curious as to how big your giants will get before Halloween. It sounds like your giants story is in line with my experience. I have never had to worry about culling giants. They seems to decide among themselves who should stay.

I think when it comes to the super giants, I am going to continue to grow them as a photo op for my halloween display. I just love the pics of the pumpkins that are larger than the kids posing with them. I cannot wait to stand my giant upright. I expect that it will be at least a foot taller than my daughter.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Not sure how I missed your post Mayor. The pics you attached to his post were fun to see. I am curious as to how big your giants will get before Halloween. It sounds like your giants story is in line with my experience. I have never had to worry about culling giants. They seems to decide among themselves who should stay.
> 
> I think when it comes to the super giants, I am going to continue to grow them as a photo op for my halloween display. I just love the pics of the pumpkins that are larger than the kids posing with them. I cannot wait to stand my giant upright. I expect that it will be at least a foot taller than my daughter.


Thanks Col. I’ve come to realize that the giants must take much longer to produce anything compared to field pumpkins. I have two other plants at home that are growing out into my backyard that wouldn’t give me any females. Now all of a sudden I’ve got 4 females that have bloomed and are growing within the last few days. The rest of my patch is about dead, and the giants are just taking off. Next year I’ll start them in peat pots indoors and get them in the ground much earlier.

If I’d get 1 100 pounder, I’d be thrilled this year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We're all coming down the home stretch now-- closer to the end for some of us than for others. 
Our long stretch of rain and high humidity ended today, and we finally had some sunshine. Night temperatures are down in the 40s though. The garden is still downright soggy, and there's still standing water in every little low spot, but it looks like we'll have a few days without any additional rain. 
I had decided to quit pollinating or protecting (with my net produce bags) any new flowers by the middle of last month. But I found I couldn't let go. 
I wound up justifying it to myself: 
I'm just pollinating new flowers on the vines that had fruit already close to maturity...because why not give it a try? Nothing to lose if the existing pumpkins are close to ripe; they'll finish. And if the newly pollinated ones don't ripen, as long as they last-- a few green pumpkins would look fine in a display. And the peanut type are creamy yellow to white to light pink when they're immature-- quite pretty. The Rouge vif go from a beautiful golden color to peach to orange to red. They'd still look nice at any stage, as long as I could stave off rot. And hey, look how much my Early Giants developed in a month So I told myself.
DD would come out and catch me pollinating.
"I thought you said you were going to quit."
Stammer...make excuses... "I did quit...mostly. I just figured I get this one, then I'll quit."
I am a pumpkin addict. What can I say? I want every single one. And it looks like several of them will come through for me if we get some warm weather.
Also, I went after my non-productive MdP with a pair of secateurs, and cut it back from some ripening gourds. Darned if it doesn't have a little pumpkin on it. I guess I gave it the right motivation-- threats with the shears. I have no idea whether the little pumpkin will hang on or blast like the rest, but this is the biggest any of them have gotten. (Still small, but the largest so far.)

Nice crop, Mayor! They all look good, and I'll be looking forward to seeing what your big pumpkins do with their next several weeks.

WitchyKitty -- I did some Jarrahdale research because I was curious about them too. I read that they're a cross between a Blue Hubbard squash, and a Cinderella pumpkin (which is a strain of Rouge Vif). On occasion, the red-orange parent's color manifests, so you can get a true Jarrahdale that is blue, or one that's not. Also, they can ripen from blue to orange after harvest, in storage. I didn't know that before, but I guess it doesn't entirely surprise me. Yours still look beautiful as multicolors!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Thanks Col. I’ve come to realize that the giants must take much longer to produce anything compared to field pumpkins. I have two other plants at home that are growing out into my backyard that wouldn’t give me any females. Now all of a sudden I’ve got 4 females that have bloomed and are growing within the last few days. The rest of my patch is about dead, and the giants are just taking off. Next year I’ll start them in peat pots indoors and get them in the ground much earlier.
> 
> If I’d get 1 100 pounder, I’d be thrilled this year.


Not real experienced with giants, but when I've had other pumpkin varieties be stubborn on the females, (or aborting females when they do bloom) it always seems to have been due to heat. Some varieties seem they just don't like my 100 degree summers. (though I believe it's the night/morning temps that need to be down near 50-60 more than the daytime highs needing to be under 100, I only have anecdotal evidence of that so far) Not sure if that's your issue or not, but would be interested if your weather was indeed boiling during the female hiatus.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is an excerpt from a pollination article by a noted grower that supports Unorthodox's position and my general experience that mid/late July is always the high tide for pumpkin aborts.

"If the temperature is too cool (below 70) the pollen tube grows too slowly in the female and never makes it to the ovules in time. Temperatures above 90 to 95 degrees are very bad for pollinating pumpkins. High temperatures can kill the pollen grains before they can complete their job. A few years back I did over 100 hand pollinations in a large field during a time of 90 to 100 degree weather. I pollinated the different plants with different male flowers and all of the pollinated females aborted. When the weather cooled to 80 to 85 degrees, almost every plant set fruit. If you have a female flower open on a very hot day you can expect the embryonic pumpkin to abort."


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> WitchyKitty -- I did some Jarrahdale research because I was curious about them too. I read that they're a cross between a Blue Hubbard squash, and a Cinderella pumpkin (which is a strain of Rouge Vif). On occasion, the red-orange parent's color manifests, so you can get a true Jarrahdale that is blue, or one that's not. Also, they can ripen from blue to orange after harvest, in storage. I didn't know that before, but I guess it doesn't entirely surprise me. Yours still look beautiful as multicolors!


I started looking, too, and was coming to the conclusion that you have already found for me, lol. Good, I don't have to research, anymore. Thank you.

I did see they were a cross between a Cinderella and a Blue Hubbard, but I still wasn't sure if a true Jarrahdale would get the reddish orange color. I looked through lots of images of Jarrahdales and did find some that seemed to have the multicolored hue similar to mine, so I was thinking that maybe that can, actually happen. I wasn't aware that they could turn orange after harvest, though, so that's interesting. I plan on just using them for display rather than storage for food, so we will see what happens. (Although, I read that they are fabulous for baking, as they are sweet and have very thick flesh. The thick flesh part I knew about, as I had to try and dig into one of these to even get the seeds to grow mine and it was a nightmare just to cut a little hole. I was considering a chainsaw, hahahaha! If I had more than three, maybe I'd try baking with one...but I can't give up one of my only three!)

We have had sooooo much rain the past three days...nothing but gloom and rain. I wish it would stop for a few minutes, as I really want to get out there and check on my babies. I hope they are all okay!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> We have had sooooo much rain the past three days...nothing but gloom and rain. I wish it would stop for a few minutes, as I really want to get out there and check on my babies. I hope they are all okay!


I know how you feel! We had an awfully long stretch of it! I watered my vines in July when it got dry for several days, and I was worried about them dropping the smaller fruit, especially on the hillside where they're growing down a ditch. It rained that night, and with the frequent rain and high humidity the surface of the soil never got close to dry again. It's wet all the time and when there's not rain at night, there's extremely heavy dew. 
The day before yesterday the ground was so saturated that my (very tall) multicolored popcorn just tipped over. Most of it didn't break off; it just uprooted. it was essentially rooted in mud, and a little wind took a lot of it down on top of my chile peppers. I had to cut a lot of it out. It was either going to be the corn or the habeneros. (I _need_ my chiles!) 
No rain today - Yay! The bar is pretty low at this point. Everything is still absolutely saturated, but we have partly sunny skies and I'm hopeful.
WitchyKitty-- I hope you don't get too much of the Gulf storm residue. We're right on the line, but they think we'll miss it. 
Had to laugh about the chain saw, but I know what you mean! Maybe once winter arrives and the fall decor is done, you'll want to try some pumpkin soup. 

Most years we don't get long hot spells, but it has happened IME. I've never noticed that my pumpkins didn't produce female flowers when it was hot; just that pollination is more spotty. Pumpkin's fruit set can be so touchy-- too hot, too cold, wrong nutrient balance, too wet, too dry, pH too low, pH too high-- anything that stresses them can make them drop fruit.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rows were 3' apart, which should have been plenty if the popcorn were upright. 








Looks like it would have been cute-- colors were just developing. 








There's a touch on powdery mildew on the JBLs (but they weren't in the garden to catch the Priaxor). I'm VERY impressed with the fungicide's performance. Vines today. There's wear and tear on the oldest leaves (from May) but most of the growth looks great in spite of the very wet conditions.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They keep changing their minds on just how much those gulf storms are going to affect us. First we were getting hit with tons of rain from it, 100%. Then, the weekend looked clear. Now, we are like a 50/50 chance, lol. So, basically, they have no idea whatsoever, lol. The temps have been nice, and are supposed to continue to be nice for the weekend...so my guess is, is that the rains will hit us just to spoil any outdoor plans we could have had. After the miserable heat we just got through, all we want is to get outside!!

Sorry about your corn...but, like you said, the peppers MUST survive, hahaha! Mmmmm...peppers...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Talk about sleeping on the job! Ha! Pics are from a pumpkin stand in Princeville, IL. Maybe near you WitchyKitty? A field trip might cheer you up.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Awwwww! Exhausted from helping, no doubt.

I hope you have a beautiful weekend, WitchyKitty, and that the rain just plays itself out!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I went out to my patch at work to check on my giants and they are getting big! I can honestly say these are the largest I’ve ever grown, and the one will be the largest I’ve ever carved! 

The first two are growing about 3 feet apart on the same vine and have a great classic shape to them. Neither appear to be slowing down so I’m so excited to see how big they get. I’d estimate the larger of the two to be 24 inches wide and 18 inches from top to bottom.








The third one is a very odd shape but still growing well.








I would estimate the largest at 50 pounds, but that’s just a guess. I won’t get anywhere near Col. Fryghts monsters, but I’m hoping for 100 pounds.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking great, Mayor!!

The rain has chilled out for the time being, so I did some yard work and checked on my pumpkins. They all look okay...though, my Jarrahdales have gotten some more orange to them. If they end up staying two colored, that would be fine by me. I hope they keep a little bit of the blue, though, lol.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor, those pumpkins are perfect!! Have you already decided on designs for your pumpkins? How do you carve something that big?


My pumpkins are doing great. Although I’ve decided that I’m not growing Jarrahdales next year. Every single one of them rotted. 
Still no clue what the green warty guy’s final color is going to be. 

Hubby thinks it’s a Marina Di Chioggia 

https://www.theseedcollection.com.au/Pumpkin-Marina-Di-Chioggia


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Colonel Fryght - I only saw the first of the three pictures last night. Holy buckets! That's better than a candy store. 
I'll be looking forward to tomorrow's report!

Mayor-- Those are wonderful! Good luck breaking the 100 lb mark! I think I'm going to set that for my goal next year, with 1 or 2 medium-large pumpkin varieties. Anyway, yours are looking fantastic!

WitchyKitty -- I'm sure your Jarrahdales will be beautiful! I direct-sowed one Jarrahdale seed in the garden. It was indicted under Murphy's law.  Your pumpkins make me think of Rembrandt pumpkins, or some of the World of Color varieties. 

Kdestra -- Marina di Chioggia, wonderful! That's one I have on my "Cucurbits to Try" Pinterest page. They say you need an axe to get into them (another with that Blue Hubbard parent!) but I've also heard that they make wonderful gnocchi. Let us know how it turns out (the pumpkin. I'm not making assumptions about the gnocchi!)

I bought some decorative gourds yesterday. (Better not let my family know. They'll have me committed.) The gourds were 5 for $3, not cheap, but not terrible --and such cool shapes and pretty colors! I only grew one kind of C. pepo gourds-- egg gourds, so I didn't have much variety among decoratives. I've had egg gourds grow fairly contained before, but this year, my gosh, one plant spread 10 to 15' in every direction. It's back in the cornfield, out into the grass, back in among the pumpkins, all over.

Rampant growth was the word this year, though whether that equated to productivity varied. It's definitely a jungle out there (though not too bad for weeds). This morning a catbird was feasting on my cherry tomatoes. (I don't mind sharing a few; I like catbirds.) I've had more butterflies than I've seen in the last few years put together. Bumblebees showed up late, but in good numbers. Hummingbirds have been all over my Lagenaria gourds, and I think one nested in the apple tree right next to the patch, but I never found a nest-- just an upset little bird when I worked too close toward evening. A robin still has babies in my little pear tree that has gourds growing all around it (and now up it). And yesterday I found a song sparrow nest on the hog panel trellis among the Romano beans and the invading gourds.  The egg picture is pretty poor because I had to lean way over and take the shot blind-- but you can see the eggs. It's kind of late; I hope we get good fall weather for them.















JBL news for tomorrow, when I get an accompanying picture.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen - I love Catbirds & Song sparrows (we call them “squeaky gate birds because of their song). This is probably the wrong forum to say this but be on the lookout for “cowbirds”. They lay their eggs in Song Sparrow nests & kill their eggs. Leaving the song sparrows to raise cowbird hatchlings. I loath cowbirds. 

Only time will tell what the green lumpy pumpkin is. I always end up with something strange growing in my garden... this one is very Lovecraftian. I’ll save seeds & gladly share if you want some.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks; it would be fun to try the mystery pumpkin! I love the looks so far! -- and I love the description of "Lovecraftian"! 
Yep, cowbirds are technically protected, but I'd plead the 5th on what I'd do if I found one or more of their eggs in the sparrow nest! In long-ago days, they moved with the buffalo and didn't leave so much damage in one place. Now they stick around wherever there are cattle, and they can have a serious impact on little sparrows and warblers! Can you tell I share your feelings about them? 
A picture from a local friend of mine (Marcia O'Duggan), shared with her permission. It makes me smile! (Not her pumpkins; she saw them passing by.)


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Mayor, those pumpkins are perfect!! Have you already decided on designs for your pumpkins? How do you carve something that big?
> 
> 
> My pumpkins are doing great. Although I’ve decided that I’m not growing Jarrahdales next year. Every single one of them rotted.
> ...


Kdestra, I haven’t figured what I’ll carve on it yet. I usually decide what to carve on each pumpkin once I have all of my pumpkins for the year. This year our family is shooting for 60 pumpkins. On something that big I’ll either blow a pattern up to fit it or carve multiple patterns on it. 

Here are some from the past done on larger pumpkins.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen said:


> Thanks; it would be fun to try the mystery pumpkin! I love the looks so far! -- and I love the description of "Lovecraftian"!
> Yep, cowbirds are technically protected, but I'd plead the 5th on what I'd do if I found one or more of their eggs in the sparrow nest! In long-ago days, they moved with the buffalo and didn't leave so much damage in one place. Now they stick around wherever there are cattle, and they can have a serious impact on little sparrows and warblers! Can you tell I share your feelings about them?
> A picture from a local friend of mine (Marcia O'Duggan), shared with her permission. It makes me smile! (Not her pumpkins; she saw them passing by.)
> View attachment 562043


Ooojen, that’s definitely a site that makes me smile! I just bought my first two on Friday.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen, I love the picture of the tractor hauling pumpkins. It’s like a post card. 

I’m a Lovecraft fan girl. 
Visited his grave & attended NecronomiCon in Providence twice. Rhode Island is a fascinating place along with the rest of New England. 
My kids when they were young


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor, excellent job on the pumpkin carving. I love the Crescent ? Moons


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

 Really burned out this week. I barely did anything in the patch. I found the energy only to do one spraying- fungicide. About a week and half before I harvest the big guy. Part of me is really looking forward to next year. How crazy is that? I am excited about ripping out all my plants and figuring out next years garden size. Plus, I need to figure out if I can really do a net exclusion house. I guess I will get more excited once people oh and ah over my pumpkin at the fair. 

While I figure my giant is too ugly to be named grand champion, his sheer size will be hard to discount since they got excited about a 250 lb pumpkin last year. My OTT is now 251 inches which estimates to a weight of 364. The race to 400 is going to be real close.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col Fryght, those pumpkins sound amazing! Are you worried about Florence? 

Up in Va they are warning us of 20inches of rain & massive flooding. So I went out early this morning & cut down miles of unproductive vines. Sprayed everything with NEEM.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Col Fryght, those pumpkins sound amazing! Are you worried about Florence?


Did not know what Florence was until I thought about it. I knew there was a storm tracking our way. I worry more about the ones coming from Louisiana that cut across our State. The east coast ones tend to hit and travel north. Now that I have said that, I will get probably 100 inches of rain.  



Edit: I could not stand not looking. The latest prediction is the Carolina's will get hit first and for some reason the storm will bring in drier air and that our rain chances will actually go down. Once again, having said that, I will probably get 100 inches of rain.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I hope you stay dry down South & dont get to much rain Col Fryght. 
The Potomac is already over its banks & there is flooding in old Town Alexandria. I’m not worried about us flooding but the pumpkin patch is soaked. It’s all up to Mother Nature now.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeesh, the weather has been a battle this year!

Love the Tale of the Tape updates! So close to the big goal, but amazing at the size it is right now, too! The pumpkin isn't ugly at all. It doesn't have classic typical pumpkin looks, but it has character, and the colors are really getting quite pretty. 

Mayor, you're quite a pumpkin artist! Nice work! I'll be looking forward to seeing what you do with the big pumpkins, too. 

Kdestra-- Have to share, from Guillermo del Toro's "At Home With Monsters" exhibit at the Minneapolis Institute of Art last year (Lovecraft sculpt by Thomas Kuebler).








Now that we've had a few dry days and the Sevin dust can stay put, I finally have 2 JBLs starting to form on my transplants. (I covered the flowers with a net bag before they opened, to keep the bees away from the dust.) At this point it's not even so much about the pumpkins themselves as it is wanting to meet the challenge and succeed --even a little.

I was out in the gourd patch the other day, checking things out. With a bunch of the vines dying off, I can get more of an idea what's out there. So I tiptoed through the patch, trying not to step on the living vines that were left ~~~ using the grace of a ballerina en pointe (if ballerinas were a few years older, just a teeeeny bit better fed, and if their choreography required them to lean back and forth while making windmill gestures with their arms for balance) and I spotted something orange among the brown, green, and spent-gourd-blossom white. 
















JBLs! I have no idea how they got out in the middle of the gourds. I didn't bother to keep track of the locations of different gourd varieties when I planted the patch, but I can tell a Lagenaria gourd plant from a C. pepo pumpkin-- the leaves' shape, the texture, the smell...all very different. I spent a lot of hours out there before the vines hit canopy, weeding, occasionally pruning or redirecting, pinning down new vines until they could root, etc. I believe I'd have noticed early on. I'm virtutally certain I didn't plant a JBL there. How it got there, how it got pollinated when surrounded by incompatible pollen, and with its flowers overtaken and hidden by gourd leaves...surprising. There are only a few of them, and a pretty darned long vine, but still... It probably survived the rootworm beetles because the gourds camouflaged it. Beetles like the pumpkins better and don't attack the gourd flowers until their (beetles') numbers start to spike, so the early JBL flowers were probably spared by their surroundings. 
I think it's pretty cool! But I still hope to get something out of the JBLs that I knew were there, and that I tended, just on general principles.

Good luck to all regarding upcoming weather.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Not happy with my elmo photo. Maybe it is one of those brain things where you are thinking the pumpkin is like 25 lbs with a beanie baby on top. Sort of like the pareidolia effect. (ooojen taught me that last year.) Okay so here is two more pics with a two liter of pepsi for perspective. I think these pics do a better job of conveying size. Not sure why I am so concerned about my pumpkin looking smaller than it really is. Must be a guy thing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, it's been raining since yesterday & today it just misted all day.

I finally gave in & went into the garden, pulled out 4 pumpkins that weren't being consumed by squash bugs, got a couple stems off the ones that were & I now have a total of 2 warty pumpkins that are small & 3 others that just look like small pumpkins. 

This isn't my pic but this is what a couple of them looked like seconds before I rescued them:









I also picked all my cayenne peppers no matter what stage, all the green tomatoes I could get find & I pulled up the entire Thai hot chili pepper plant & replanted it in my herb garden after I took off all the red peppers.

We aren't in the bullseye of the hurricane but we've had rain since Saturday & it's going to rain on & off all week, then once the hurricane hits the East Coast it's going to stick around so we're going to have rain into next week. I knew if I didn't get out there in the mist I'd lose the few things I had so out I went into the muck, weeds & rabbit poop.

We're going to pull up all the crappy weed blocker fabric which blocked zero weeds, nuke the whole thing with Round Up or something similar & maybe more enviro-friendly, & see how it goes. Of course it will have to wait until after the deluge.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Kdestra-- Have to share, from Guillermo del Toro's "At Home With Monsters" exhibit at the Minneapolis Institute of Art last year (Lovecraft sculpt by Thomas Kuebler).
> View attachment 562369
> .


Del Toro is the master of macabre. I didn’t know his art work was on tour and now I guess I won’t be able to see it all. I’m really surprised he didn’t take it to Providence RI - Lovecraft’s home town. I’m so happy you were able to see it. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/screenrant.com/guillermo-del-toro-at-home-with-monsters-tour/amp/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is my meager harvest, the largest being the one in the middle which is about the size of a small basketball:





























This one was between the fence & the boards so it looks like it's been squished but it's pretty firm








This was being consumed by the bugs


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Here is my meager harvest, the largest being the one in the middle which is about the size of a small basketball:
> View attachment 562485
> 
> View attachment 562487
> ...


They are beautiful! 
Md, Va & DC all declared states of emergency because of Florence. Stay safe!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Like many people on the east coast - I’m doing storm prep & clearing out garden beds & weeds. Then I found one Big Flat White pumpkin! I sure as heck did NOT plant this behind the hydrangeas!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Best of luck to everyone in Florence’s path. It sounds like the next week or so is going to be very wet!

Ooojen, you had me cracking up with your ballerina story. I know I’ve been in that same position. I say I’m going to stay out of the patch but I just can’t help myself.

Col. Fryght, the 2 liter bottle definitely gives it a better perspective to the size. That is enormous!

RCIAG, sorry about your results. At least you got something for your work.

Kdestra, that’s a nice find with the white pumpkin!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks Mayor!

After talking to hubby - we decided to harvest Great White. It was in a very low spot. Normally I wouldn’t pick pumpkins yet but this isn’t a normal storm. It’s ripe & no rot on bottom


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great looking pumpkins, guys!!

You guys crack me up...ballet in the pumpkin patch...bigger than it looks Elmos...lol.

I hope those of you on the coast don't get too much water and your patches...and you and your homes...stay safe and dry!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The truth is finally revealed!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I lost one of my harvest today! It had a soft spot in it, the one that was kinda wrinkly that the bugs had eaten, so I sacrificed it to the Squirrel Gods.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG, I’m sorry you lost a pumpkin
Col. That’s hilarious 


Giant Pumpkin contest at Bakers Creek 
https://www.facebook.com/rareseeds/videos/318979042194917/


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Added the great white pumpkin to the gourd basket


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that you got a random white pumpkin! It's perfect in that basket!

I can't leave mine outside anywhere because of the Squirrel Squad. Yesterday I caught one on my potting bench trying to get into our fish food so my meager haul will stay inside, probably in the basement where it's cooler.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I love that you got a random white pumpkin! It's perfect in that basket!
> 
> I can't leave mine outside anywhere because of the Squirrel Squad. Yesterday I caught one on my potting bench trying to get into our fish food so my meager haul will stay inside, probably in the basement where it's cooler.


Thank you. Oh btw I found out a super power of NEEM oil - it tastes terrible so the squirrels leave the pumpkins alone (muhahaha)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I called the fair administrative offices to make sure that they would have a fork lift available next week to unload my pumpkin. If you had told me that I would be making a call like that before this year, I would have told you that you were crazy.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratulations Col.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG, I'm sorry you lost a pumpkin. 

I know ALL about the squirrel issues. I had to buy realistic fake pumpkins to decorate outside...my real ones will have to be indoor only decor until Halloween when we carve them...even then, I have to bring them in each night and early day, then put them out to light them, rinse and repeat. There is nothing that I have found that will deter my furry pumpkin destroyers from eating them. I bet they'd probably even try to eat through the neem oil that Kdestra was talking about, lol.

Kdestra, your white pumpkin looks great with your gourds!

Col., congrats on needing a forklift, lol!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My bushes only have a week or two left in them it seems. I’m also starting to think either neighbors planted butternut squash or the bush seeds aren’t as heirloom as advertised










All the smaller bushes have this butternut shape. Now all seeds I saved come out of the same pumpkin. The assortment or results is rather curious. Will be an interesting harvest. 









Looking back at last years' thread, looks like these bush pumpkins died around the end of september last year as well. So, my experiment of trying to plant them a month later to get them to live into October is a complete fail, and likely is only going to result in smaller fruits. And I'm not sure on the whole saving seeds thing now either. Given how difficult it is to get these seeds in the store, and saving giving mixed results, not so sure they're worth the trouble. Might try one more year, don't know yet.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I decided to remove some of mine yesterday that had turned completely orange and the vines were starting to shrivel up. I'm not happy with the size that most of them are, but I should be able to carve maybe 5-6 of them. I still have at least this many still out in my patch with some of them still completely green, and others that are slowly turning orange. I'll let all of them go a little while longer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 561207


I love everything there. Probably would find a way to carve every one of them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Added the great white pumpkin to the gourd basket


That white pumpkin really looks great surrounded by the others.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Unorthodox


> I’m also starting to think either neighbors planted butternut squash or the bush seeds aren’t as heirloom as advertised[\quote]
> 
> This happens to me all the time. I blame it on the squirrels. Many times I know I planted seeds in a certain place only to have them grow somewhere else (big white pumpkin for example).
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> That white pumpkin really looks great surrounded by the others.


Thank you. I’d be happy to share seeds with you & anyone who wants some.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I love everything there. Probably would find a way to carve every one of them.


I always say that I'm going to carve all of them somehow, then next thing you know it's October 25th and I have 50+ large pumpkins to carve. If I have time on October 31st I'll carve something smaller like a minion, if not, then they are destined to be nothing but a decoration for the year! I always over do it and never think I have enough pumpkins. Next thing you know I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

OTT at 256. Of course it is hard to get a level tape on the circumference. Some solid rain the last two days, so hopefully that will translate into a late growth spurt before Wednesday.  I need just four more inches to hit the 400 lb. mark. I will probably never get it weighed. When you grow one of these guys for the first time, the thought of having to actually move it never really seems real until it is.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. It almost seems unreal! You’ve done an amazing job growing this behemoth!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

JBLs & gourds are rolling in


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just started an awful five day heat wave, so I'm thinking I may harvest once it cools down, again. I want to give them as much time as I can on the vines but I'm guessing this heat and dry weather will probably do the vines in. They are nearly done, anyway. 

Everyone's pumpkins are looking fantastic...even the surprise ones and ones that aren't quite what they were supposed to be, lol.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght, keep it up! I really, really hope you get to 400 pounds. That would be awesome! Of course you realize that every year from here on out you need to beat this one or it won't be a successful year! Just kidding. That has got some of the funkiest coloring and shape on any pumpkin I've ever seen, and I love it!

Kdestra, I'm jealous of all of the gourds you've gotten this year. I planted 3 different types at my house, and while I usually get a ton of them, this year has been a huge disappointment. I'm thinking it's a combination of a terrible location and non-stop rain that I had this year. I did go out and take off most of what I had. There are at least two more Gooseneck gourds growing, and another pumpkin or two, and that's about it.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> We just started an awful five day heat wave, so I'm thinking I may harvest once it cools down, again. I want to give them as much time as I can on the vines but I'm guessing this heat and dry weather will probably do the vines in. They are nearly done, anyway.
> 
> Everyone's pumpkins are looking fantastic...even the surprise ones and ones that aren't quite what they were supposed to be, lol.


I'm about to harvest the rest of mine as well, but my reasoning is due to the non-stop rain and overcast weather we've had. All of my vines, with the exception of my giants, have shriveled up. I'm afraid they'll start to rot if I keep them sitting out in the patch.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I’m out here in the vegetable garden busting my *** pulling weeds & what do I find!?!? Maybe an acorn squash? I planted several seeds but I never found a plant until now?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor, love the Gooseneck and gourds you harvested! Can't wait to see the rest of your harvest!

Kdestra, a happy little surprise of a squash!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Today’s harvest yielded 19 very small pumpkins. Most of the stems are very mushy and I don’t know if they’ll make it to Halloween. I may be able to carve 1 or 2 of these. I still have 2 more regular pumpkins and 3 giants going and then I’m done for the year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They look great, Mayor! I see quite a few that could be carved!! I hope they make it to Halloween for you! 

I won't be able to carve anything that I grew, this year. I'll have to hit our local pumpkin patch for carving pumpkins.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Today’s harvest yielded 19 very small pumpkins. Most of the stems are very mushy and I don’t know if they’ll make it to Halloween. I may be able to carve 1 or 2 of these. I still have 2 more regular pumpkins and 3 giants going and then I’m done for the year.


Pics on the giants, por favor.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I always say that I'm going to carve all of them somehow, then next thing you know it's October 25th and I have 50+ large pumpkins to carve. If I have time on October 31st I'll carve something smaller like a minion, if not, then they are destined to be nothing but a decoration for the year! I always over do it and never think I have enough pumpkins. Next thing you know I'm overwhelmed!


That is so completely me, too! This year I'm going to spare myself the stress (and the feelings of inadequacy) and just plan at the outset to display my pumpkins whole, and to tuck a few light-up fake jack o'lanterns in the windows. 

I got quite far behind by missing a few days here! It's fun to catch up reading-- I'll address more another time.
But just quickly before I get back to work...
Something ate one of my pumpkins, and it's really odd. This must have happened while the leaves were thicker; I didn't notice until the oldest growth started to die down. The entire pumpkin is eaten off at the stem-- all the "skin", the innards, every bit is gone except the seed hulls, though the insides of the seeds were eaten too. I would have thought if it was a woodchuck or something, that it would have picked one at the edge of the patch, or done more damage walking in and out, and also that it would have come back for more. There are a number of voles out there but I'd think they (and squirrels, too) would be more likely to eat a little bit off a number of pumpkins, rather than to finish one completely. The fact that I didn't know it was ever there until after it was gone, means I'm more curious than upset...as long as it doesn't eat any more!
Anybody else here ever see something like this? Every shred's gone except the seed hulls. 
The Chupacalabaza?









Musquee de Provence is still torturing me. I got fed up, went out and hacked off about 1/4 of the plant where it was over-running gourd territory. Maybe I put some fear into it, because suddenly it's setting fruit all over the place (on the away-from-gourds side). It's very unlikely that there will time for any to ripen, but here I am, still fussing over them, just in case. 








Col.-- that last picture finally gave me perspective. Wow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a single clue as to what would eat the entire pumpkin, but leave the seed hulls...very curious, indeed...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Col. Fryght, keep it up! I really, really hope you get to 400 pounds. That would be awesome! Of course you realize that every year from here on out you need to beat this one or it won't be a successful year! Just kidding.


Actually, you are spot on. I am already planning on just three plants with 750 sq. ft. for each plant. I am hooked. Of course, the obvious risk is that you lose all of your plants and have nothing to show for the season. But, I am also going to plant some giant watermelons which are more southern climate friendly. The upside to giant watermelons is that I only need 212 lbs for a state record and 350 for the world record. lol


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen,

Chupacalabaza?!?!? I... I .. I love this so much. 

You must write a children’s book about this gourd gobbiling goblin!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Ooojen,
> 
> Chupacalabaza?!?!? I... I .. I love this so much.
> 
> You must write a children’s book about this gourd gobbiling goblin!!


Thanks, that's a brilliant idea! I actually woke up in the night with a story line in my head.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Thanks, that's a brilliant idea! I actually woke up in the night with a story line in my head.


. 

Have you ever read: “The Three Cabritos? It’s a wonderful book. I used to read it to my children when they were young
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1359200.The_Three_Cabritos

My ultimate favorite children’s book is “Los Gatos Black On Halloween”. I display it every year. I think you would enjoy both books.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape

 I am changing things up this week, and posting the remaining pumpkins in the patch, and probably the prettiest though I think Burpee mixed in a few wrong seeds. Two of the pumpkins started as green as Mayor's pumpkins which never happens with atlantic giants in my experience. And you can still see green in them. And the last pic is just too pretty to be one of my pumpkins. It has heavy ribbing and a really nice stem but stopped growing at about 25 lbs or so. It is such a beauty that it makes me want to grow more of them. But my mind is made up on size for at least next season. Or until, I realize that I cannot grow a State record pumpkin.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, brought those pumpkins in, lost one, now have lost a second & third. All have very small rot spots so they had to be sacrificed to the Squirrel Gods. The only left for now is the biggest warty pumpkin.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> Sunday Morning Tale of the Tape
> 
> I am changing things up this week...


You mean we're going to have to wait until the harvest before we find out whether your pumpkin broke the 400 lb mark? 
I guess we'll have to wait, and content ourselves with the others' pictures. They look beautiful. Yep, that last one is picture-perfect! It will make a wonderful Jack o'Lantern if you decide to carve it. 

Kdestra-- I'll look for the books at the local library next time I'm there. They sound like fun! 

RCIAG - Sorry you're having bad luck with your pumpkins. I hope the lumpy one lasts!

They're saying our warm sunny weather is due to turn soon, so I'll probably harvest my oldest pumpkins that are in the actual garden. The ones spreading out in the hinterlands aren't all ready yet. But it looks like the ones I broke down and pollinated after Aug. 15th might wind up amounting to 1/3 of my total crop or more. I'm glad I couldn't let go! 
By the time I finish harvesting, everyone else will probably be long done and moved on to other things!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your three pumpkins look great...but I love that 3rd pretty pumpkin, Col.!!

RCIAG, I'm sorry you lost two more...I hope your last one survives.

As for me, I think I'm in the same boat. I could cry. I just went out to check on my three Jarrahdales and I noticed there were flies all over one, ants on the second and squash bugs on the third! I ended up harvesting them, cleaned them up and realized there were now small bad spots all over all of them. Nooooo!!! All that work and my beautiful babies may rot, now! They look awful...I have no idea what happened, as it's been sunny, warm and dry...noooo... 

Heartbroken doesn't even begin to describe...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no, Witchy Kitty!  That's awful! Those pretty Jarrahdales! I'm so sorry. 
I hope your little JBL hangs on for Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Oh no, Witchy Kitty!  That's awful! Those pretty Jarrahdales! I'm so sorry.
> I hope your little JBL hangs on for Halloween.


I just wish I knew what happened to them...We will see how long they last. Maybe I will get, at least, a little time with them before the bad spots turn to much larger bad spots. Ug, they just look so...not very pretty. 

Lol, my tiny little two inch JBL...it's still doing well and adorable as ever. It's in my tiered serving tray display, right now, lol. 

I still have a bunch of those odd looking white things that I have no idea what to do with or how to display, lol. I'm not even sure if they will BE displayable...if they have some kind of more perishable squash mixed in with their white pumpkin makeup, they may not last too long. I'm hoping they mixed with some kind of sturdy gourd of sorts! I haven't harvested them, yet...but will, soon.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty, sorry to hear about your recent pumpkin problems. It has been a tough year for most because of the rain. Looking at the bright side, Halloween prep/decorating should cheer you up. For me, pumpkin growing fills the void until Fall. It is hard to believe that we have all been planning/working our gardens for over six months.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, it really does help get me through Summer, giving me a tiny bit of Fall while growing pumpkins.

I took a pic of my poor Jarrahdales...sitting with my teeny tiny JBL, lol...I wanted to get a pic of them before they slowly bit the dust. I am hoping they will live just a little while, at least, so I can enjoy them before the black spots and soft spots take over. I set them with the best sides facing forward, so they don't look too terrible in this pic...though, you can still see some tiny black spots here and there. I have them decorating the mudroom for as long as they can! (I left the vine alive for a little while longer, though, because I noticed a couple flowers one the remaining live parts and wanted to leave them for the bees and such.)

I wish I had harvested them, sooner!! 

I'll take pics of the white unknown hybrid things once I harvest those...we are going through a terrible week long heatwave and I don't feel like going out there to harvest them atm, lol.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK - sorry about your pumpkins this year. The weather has been all over the place. 

My pumpkins are still holding although a stem popped off of one. 

The Lovecraftian warty guy is fantastic! Super thick stem & excellent foliage. My fairytales are doing well but their vines are dying. Will the pumpkins continue to change colors? I’m so close. ... should I harvest them?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I pulled this little wheelbarrow outve the trash. The handle was broken but nothing I couldn’t fix. So of course - I filled it with gourds & my stem popped pumpkin.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmmm...glitch


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The Jarrahdales are still very pretty. I hope they last a very long time! 

That wheelbarrow is adorable. I used to have one quite similar when I was a little kid...but never displayed that nicely. 
The possible marina di Chioggia is gorgeous, and I love the Fairytale pumpkins! They have me hooked, in spite of how I felt a couple weeks ago, when I never wanted to look at another --haha! They're setting loads of fruit now, and I_ so much_ want at least a couple to make it! The largest ones are about 5" in diameter, but it didn't take them long to get there from pollination. Who know? The plants themselves still look very healthy and are growing like weeds. It will depend on the weather.

I'm on break while a peach upside-down cake is finishing in the oven. We have a huge customer appreciation dinner to put on tomorrow evening. I do nearly all (everything but the buns/rolls) the cooking/baking myself (for up to 200. We usually have ~180, but I make extra just in case.) Anyway, it's loads of work, and I wasn't able to get out and harvest my most mature pumpkins. 
Right now we're getting drenching rain. 
I wonder how my Musky little Provincials will take it. It took a fair stretch of dry weather to keep the flowers or new fruits from blasting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kdestra, all your gourds and pumpkins are displayed so adorably!! 

I can't wait until next year to go back to growing mostly minis pumpkins and trying out mini decorative gourds, too!!! I miss being able to do outdoor displays like yours...crazy, hungry squirrels and all ruining my fun...if I can get a bunch growing next year, I'll have to see about a pretty display indoors or in my mudroom entrance. 

ooojen, thanks. I hope they last as long as possible, too. So far, one day harvested and they are still okay, lol. 

We are going to be getting all that rain, too, starting tomorrow and going off and on every day through the week, they are saying. Yay. I'm going to need to get outside and get those white ones harvested sooner than I had planned, possibly...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Peach upside-down cake!!! Nom! Nom!! Your dinner menu is scrumptious Ooojen. 

WK - I think the NEEM oil is keeping squirrels from eating the pumpkins. I accidentally got NEEM in my mouth (thankfully not poisonous). It tastes terrible!! It’s disgusting so much so if a squirrel takes a bite they will never do it again. This year has been hard for me too. I think I’m only growing gourds & minis next year. The big pumpkins are just to heart wrenching. 

Thank you for all the compliments on the wheelbarrow. I see things like that in the trash all the time. I try to salvage what I can. I started a Zero Waste Garden Group in Arlington. We are always trading plants, pots, tools, etc.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

This really does seem to have been a tough year for everyone. Between the wet weather and disease a lot of us seem to have worse results than in years past. 

I also started planting pumpkins as something to do during the summer that helps me get to the fall.

When I left work on Friday I checked on my patch and noticed that something may have been chewing on the skin of my smallest giant. It had tiny spots that looked like they had been chewed off. It really hadn’t gotten bigger than a basketball since it was 3 feet down the vine from my larger one. Well I got to work today and checked on them and noticed a big portion had turned black. 

I was a little disappointed, but then when checking on my largest, nicest shaped one I noticed what appeared to be bite marks on that one. Before I left work I made the decision to take the largest one before it got destroyed as well. It really hadn’t grown much at all in the past week. Last week I had estimated it to be 50 pounds. Unfortunately I still haven’t broken the 50 pound barrier since it was only 44 pounds. It’s got a great shape and I’m hoping the coloring will change to an orange or red like some like this have done in the past. I just hope it holds on. 

I still have one giant left but it appears to be changing






color and really hasn’t grown in awhile so I’ll probably harvest that one soon as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry you have had rotting pumpkin and nibble issues, too. I hope your 44 lb giant makes it...it's beautiful.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, down to one, the biggest of the bunch & it wasn't that big & I think it's got a rotten spot on it too. I kept the stems from the others though.

Now I know why I'd never make it as a farmer. I seem to do OK with a garden, there's usually something that doesn't thrive but overall I get a pretty good haul but this year, man, this year was the worst. Too much rain, too many weeds, just...ugh.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Well, down to one, the biggest of the bunch & it wasn't that big & I think it's got a rotten spot on it too. I kept the stems from the others though.
> 
> Now I know why I'd never make it as a farmer. I seem to do OK with a garden, there's usually something that doesn't thrive but overall I get a pretty good haul but this year, man, this year was the worst. Too much rain, too many weeds, just...ugh.


I'm right there with you. Let's just hope next year is a better year with less rain, less weeds, and better pumpkins!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Let's just hope next year is a better year with less rain, less weeds, and better pumpkins!


Since you are hooked on trying at least a plant or two of giants, next year starts with April prep, seed germination in May and pollinating in late June instead of August. 

Stay tuned for pics tonight of the truck loading. I am more concerned about soft spots under the pumpkin than I am screwing up the loading. Tomorrow night is when it will be heading to the fair. I wanted to avoid the pressure of loading and unloading on the same day since entry time is 5 pm to 8 pm.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have some giant pumpkin seeds that I'd like to try next year. I think I may have started the peanut pumpkins too early but the warty ones were right on time to hit by October.

One year I'd like to plant just ONE thing. All cukes, all melons, all pumpkins, corn, whatever & see how that goes. Don't know if that will be next year but one year I'll do it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Usually I don’t b!tch about things to much but my Ahole neighbor ran his sump pump into my back yard instead of running it to street. This is my main source of pumpkin rot. 
It’s bad enough when normal rain happens but the remnants of hurricanes flood my garden, kill my plants & is a breeding ground for mosquitoes


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I’d really appreciate it if you all would give me advice on the warty pumpkin. It’s in a very low spot & the water from runoff flows through here like a creek. Should I harvest this guy? Thank you so much


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra, I hope you told your neighbor what he did to your yard so he, hopefully, doesn't do it again!! Not cool!! As for your warty...ahh, I'm not sure. If you feel you want it to stay on the vine a bit longer, do you have any way of getting it up off the ground? Some thing you can raise it up onto?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, when I got home from work, I decided to hurry and harvest my white "pumpkins" before all the rain comes in. 

I say "pumpkins" because their seeds came from white pumpkins but, as most of you know, this is what I ended up with:

What in the heck am I supposed to do with these things?? LOL!  (I set my 2" mini JBL in the pic, again, for size.)










Also, two of my three harvested Jarrahdales are already failing, quickly. Sigh...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, when I got home from work, I decided to hurry and harvest my white "pumpkins" before all the rain comes in.
> 
> I say "pumpkins" because their seeds came from white pumpkins but, as most of you know, this is what I ended up with:
> 
> What in the heck am I supposed to do with these things??



I like the way you cut the stems long. That kelly green really stands out against the white. I am sure you will find a cool way to display them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

And the journey to the fair begins in earnest. I could not stand how ugly my pallet was so I carpeted it and then the wood on the open sides looked ugly. So I got out a can of black spray paint and touched it up. Every good haunter has a couple of cans of black spray around the house. 

View attachment 564149


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The pallet looks really nice! I can't wait to see the pumpkin on it!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

No reference pic needed.  The Pumpkin is half green/half orange. I will get a better shot of the orange side later. I ended up having 5 helpers so it was not that bad at all. I promise more pics to come. And the final size tally is 261 inches OTT which measures out to.....drum roll please................410 lbs.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> No reference pic needed.  The Pumpkin is half green/half orange. I will get a better shot of the orange side later. I ended up having 5 helpers so it was not that bad at all. I promise more pics to come. And the final size tally is 261 inches OTT which measures out to.....drum roll please................410 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 564253


Awesome!!!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

This is the second year that I have tried to grow pumpkins from seeds. Both times I used a variety of seeds from packets purchased at Home Depot. The plants are thriving (8'-10' long) and flowering but I can't seem to get any female flowers to bloom. Any suggestions? Even if I can't get any pumpkins to grow I will still use the plants for my Halloween display this year "Garden of Souls".


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

The Skeleton
Crew;2476897 said:


> This is the second year that I have tried to grow pumpkins from seeds. Both times I used a variety of seeds from packets purchased at Home Depot. The plants are thriving (8'-10' long) and flowering but I can't seem to get any female flowers to bloom. Any suggestions? Even if I can't get any pumpkins to grow I will still use the plants for my Halloween display this year "Garden of Souls".


When did you plant your seeds? Has it been extremely warm where you are? What growing zone are you in? 

Btw - it seems a lot of us had similar problems this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> This is the second year that I have tried to grow pumpkins from seeds. Both times I used a variety of seeds from packets purchased at Home Depot. The plants are thriving (8'-10' long) and flowering but I can't seem to get any female flowers to bloom. Any suggestions? Even if I can't get any pumpkins to grow I will still use the plants for my Halloween display this year "Garden of Souls".


First, major kudos for turning lemons into lemonade by using the vines as Halloween decoration. We would all love to see pics of your display. As to your pumpkin problem, that is a loaded question. There are dozens of possible reasons. I would start by reviewing the website pumpkin nook. Here is the link: http://www.pumpkinnook.com/growing.htm . They provide a lot of great information.

Pics of your pumpkin patch would help. I would focus on the basics first: Size, Soil, and Sun. Not sure what variety you are growing, but I think most people would agree 150 sq. ft. is a minimum starting point. Soil should be nutrient rich and non-compacted. Soil can be easily tested. Your local ag extension probably does it for free or near free. Hard core growers use labs like Western labs which runs about $35: https://www.westernlaboratories.com/ . You need sun but not crazy all day sun especially if you live somewhere that is generally hot like the South. 

Off the top of my head, I do not think that you are starting your pumpkins early enough. 8-10 feet is thriving if you plants are 4-6 weeks old. At this time of year your should have vines exceeding 20 feet. In general and in regards to female flowers, plants do not do as well in temps over 90 degrees unless well established and well watered. And of course some additional "bloom booster" supplement during the early flowering stage is generally not a bad idea.

If I were you, I would read, re-read and re-read again all the information on pumpkinnook.com. And join us early next year when the planting season is starting. While I hold my own in regards to pumpkins, several people on this forum know so much more than I and are willing to answer questions.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, more pics just because I am like a kid on Christmas morning or a witch on all Hallow's eve. I will be taking it to the fair tonight.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! Best of luck with that awesome thing!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, when I got home from work, I decided to hurry and harvest my white "pumpkins" before all the rain comes in.
> 
> I say "pumpkins" because their seeds came from white pumpkins but, as most of you know, this is what I ended up with:
> 
> ...


I LOVE those white...err pumpkins! 

I can see many ways to carve in my mind...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, more pics just because I am like a kid on Christmas morning or a witch on all Hallow's eve. I will be taking it to the fair tonight.
> 
> View attachment 564353
> 
> ...


Been fun to watch your giant growing adventure...makes me think about doing one myself just for giggles.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Okay, more pics just because I am like a kid on Christmas morning or a witch on all Hallow's eve. I will be taking it to the fair tonight.
> 
> View attachment 564353
> 
> ...


Well Col. ....Merry Christmas to you!
That is fantastic ? Gonna have to start following this thread earlier next season,may even give the pumpkin patch another try.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Been fun to watch your giant growing adventure...makes me think about doing one myself just for giggles.


Given your high level of experience, you might accidentally set the State record.  Here is a link of what you would be shooting for in Utah:http://ipga.us/test-top-ten/utah[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Given your high level of experience, you might accidentally set the State record.  Here is a link of what you would be shooting for in Utah:http://ipga.us/test-top-ten/utah[/COLOR][/COLOR]




Ah, you joined the membership there then, to get your seed? I've seen the Utah uh, chapter, now and then in my seed exchange circles.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ah, you joined the membership there then, to get your seed? I've seen the Utah uh, chapter, now and then in my seed exchange circles.


I just pulled the Utah records from the Indiana pumpkin growers website. They have the best centralized website for State records. However, it is basically a self-reporting site so not everything is up to date. Anything related to weigh-offs sponsored by the Great Pumpkin Commonwealth are probably updated. I will have extra seeds next year from Holland since they sent a bunch when I bought their video. If you, Mayor or anyone else would like some of my extra seeds next year let me know. I am not sure if I am going to buy any more seeds during the winter seed auctions, but whatever I don't plant next May- I will be happy to share at no cost. I did enter a seed raffle with the Ohio Valley Pumpkin Growers which will have the drawing in late October. I am certainly all in for next year.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

The Col. Hit 410 pounds!!! That is awesome! Knowing how much work we all put into this hobby makes me so happy when one of us is able to thrive. 

Kdestra, I’d be really upset if my neighbor was shooting his sump pump water right where my garden is. If you’re expecting enough water to submerse the pumpkin then I’d either try and raise it if possible, or I’d harvest it so as to not lose it.

I think for next year I will really try and grow a giant. This year I just bought some seeds from Lowe’s and put them in the ground at my patch at work, and that was in June. Next year I think I’ll start some inside towards the end of April and get them in the ground by mid May so they have a longer growing period. I’ve never tested the soil, but I should try that as well.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Unloading at the fair pics. Ooojen asked for fair pics, though probably not this many.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know that I necessarily want to go for record sizes...but maybe some 100ish lb monsters to go in with the rest of my jacks at the party. Maybe some big max, or one of the gigantic white varieties.

edit: The 425 official then? 

Congrats on getting over 400!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Went out to take pics. Here’s Talia’s pumpkin. Plant about done.







Baring in mind all these seeds come from the same pumpkin. Here’s um, something. 







And the butternut pair














Then some big ones as well. Estimate 20ish lbs. 














Probably more in the thicket I can’t see where the better soil was.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I LOVE those white...err pumpkins!
> 
> I can see many ways to carve in my mind...


LOL "err...pumpkins".  That sounds about right...

Thanks. I haven't decided on what to do with them, yet...someone suggested that they would make cute ghosts...I could paint ghost faces on them all and put them all over, lol! I never thought of carving them...hmmm...I wonder how well they would carve?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col., congrats on getting your pumpkin in the fair!! I love the pics you took...and I love the coloring on your pumpkin, too!!

UnOrthodOx, your assorted pumpkins are looking great! Your "um, something" would look nice with my "err...pumpkins"...hahaha!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOL "err...pumpkins".  That sounds about right...
> 
> Thanks. I haven't decided on what to do with them, yet...someone suggested that they would make cute ghosts...I could paint ghost faces on them all and put them all over, lol! I never thought of carving them...hmmm...I wonder how well they would carve?


I want to lay one on it's side and make an attempt at a creature head/skull. Kinda canine shape already. But cute ghosts would definitely work.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Col., congrats on getting your pumpkin in the fair!! I love the pics you took...and I love the coloring on your pumpkin, too!!
> 
> UnOrthodOx, your assorted pumpkins are looking great! Your "um, something" would look nice with my "err...pumpkins"...hahaha!


I think it looks like someone's trying to hide their liquor inside a pumpkin shell, honestly...


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, when I got home from work, I decided to hurry and harvest my white "pumpkins" before all the rain comes in.
> 
> I say "pumpkins" because their seeds came from white pumpkins but, as most of you know, this is what I ended up with:
> 
> ...


WitchyKitty, I don’t know what the white ones are, but they’re pretty cool looking!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Country Living has their October pumpkin issue out. A little more Martha Stewart than is my cup of tea. But I can appreciate how pretty they look. The article is more of a "how to" which is kind of cool. I like how they use the jack be littles as ribbon insets.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> What in the heck am I supposed to do with these things?
> 
> View attachment 564135


This are cool. Do you own a demel? (It’s kinda like a drill but more artistic). Anyway, try drilling them hollow & turn them into ghosts. I love their stems!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas, guys! Hmmm...ghosts, bottle covers and skulls, lol. (...and, yes, we do own a dremel.)

My two Jarrahdales that I said were failing had to be tossed. They were leaking and oozing all over and they were, oddly, attracting a zillion flies. So, I am down to one Jarrahddale, one tiny JBL and nine white things. We will see how long my last Jarrahdale lasts...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't had time to comment on all the posts, but I've checked in now and then to keep up. One thing this thread needs is "sympathy" button for the cases where a "like" seems inappropriate, but we want to offer some sort of solidarity. Sorry for the rotten pumpkins and the rotten neighbors!

Col., Congratulations on breaking the 400 lb mark...and by a very comfortable margin! Your pallet looks great, and your pumpkin is wonderful. It makes me smile just to see it. I really enjoy the pictures. I'm sure that's true for all of us who've been watching and cheering for you all season! Way to go!



The Skeleton Crew said:


> The plants are thriving (8'-10' long) and flowering but I can't seem to get any female flowers to bloom. Any suggestions?


There are a lot of Best Cultural Practices that vary depending on where we live, and it can be hard to give great advice to someone whose climate conditions are very different. 
If female flowers form and then blast, there are a lot of possible reasons. If female flowers aren't forming at all, the first couple things I'd look into are soil nitrogen levels and possibly soil acidity. But, IME, I get almost no female flowers on long-vining pumpkin plants (as opposed to bush type) until the vines run 8 to 10'. I believe that was the first week of July this year, because mine get a slow start from out still-cool spring days and nights. Starting your plants a bit earlier might help you get more female flowers when you need them. 
I hope you will check in early in the season! This is a really great, supportive group, and we love to see each other succeed!

I have to run-- but will share a bit of harvest coverage later on.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I harvested the last three pumpkins in my garden last night. Technically there are two or three really late sets a little bigger than a softball trying to make it but I am not counting on it. My really pretty one will sit on its bottom but leans forward. A little bummed about that since it was my closest to a carving pumpkin.

I really want to name my giant pumpkin but I am coming up empty. I would like it to be a name that alludes to her/him being the first. The one that has shown me that I can grow these larger pumpkins. Just like stranger things, I was thinking of just "one" similar to "eleven". I could call call him "O". Then I was thinking something like "first" or "one" in a different language.

Any help in naming would be appreciated. I guess the letter "O" as in one is leading the pack. Plus, "O" is one of Daniel the tiger's best friends which ties it in with my daughter's favorite cartoon.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> I harvested the last three pumpkins in my garden last night. Technically there are two or three really late sets a little bigger than a softball trying to make it but I am not counting on it. My really pretty one will sit on its bottom but leans forward. A little bummed about that since it was my closest to a carving pumpkin.


Have you considered putting some kind of shim under it to make it sit level? It's such a beauty; it would be a shame not to put it to its best use. 

Names are such personal things. It's hard for someone else to suggest what would be meaningful to you. If you aren't compulsive about gender agreement, it could be El PrimerO...and just O for short.

While buying a pumpkin doesn't give the same sort of gratification as growing your own, I was still pretty happy today when I found some Musquee de Provence at an area garden shop. I picked up two. I certainly don't need more pumpkins, but...but... We have some pretty cold temps coming up. After the 5 more inches of rain we've had in the last few days, I don't think my MdP have much chance of finishing. If they do, I'll be thrilled. If they don't, I'll at least have a couple of the beauties to display.
The fact that I left them in the car trunk doesn't mean that I'm hiding them from my husband (who was nice enough to help me harvest some of my own pumpkins, but who would undoubtedly have an eye roll or two over my buying more). Nope. I'm just thinking it will be warmer in the trunk, and that should help them ripen to bring out more of those lovely colors.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratulations Col. That’s truly a labor of love. 

Ooojen, I can NOT simply walk past a pumpkin display. I’m glad you bought 2. Besides you can save the seeds & replant next year. 

We decided it was time to harvest the Lovecratian pumpkin last night (Marina Di Chioggia). Hubby named it: Yog Chioggoth


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

"Yog Chioggoth" --- Love it!! HF won't let me make hearts, but <3 <3 <3 !


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> "Yog Chioggoth" --- Love it!! HF won't let me make hearts, but <3 <3 <3 !


When the awful name of Yog-Chioggoth was uttered, the hideous change began. It was not merely a dissolution, but rather a transformation or recapitulation;


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

So my “Giant” pumpkin’s rotting spot was growing so I decided to carve it before it got much worse. I went with Jerry Garcia for my first carve of the year. I should have chosen something easier.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> So my “Giant” pumpkin’s rotting spot was growing so I decided to carve it before it got much worse. I went with Jerry Garcia for my first carve of the year. I should have chosen something easier.


Very nice. Amazing detail. I wish I was more artistic. We are off to the fair to see how I did. Since I was grand champion two years ago, I don't expect to win that award. But I hope to win first prize for pumpkins over 25lbs. However, it is a beauty contest so the other pumpkins over 25 lbs, might be a better example than mine. But either way, no hard feelings here. I had a blast growing it this season.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor - that is amazing!

Good luck Col.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome carving, Mayor!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, Mayor-- that's wonderful work! 
Col-- Good luck! I know we're all impressed with your results, whatever way the fair judges go! 

I said I was done complaining about my gourds until I harvested. Well, I've started harvesting, and it's pretty sad. I've never encountered results like this before. I was getting fruit set by the first week of July, and we didn't get terribly wet weather until long after the first gourds should have been maturing and getting solidly woody. It seems they should have been getting rot resistant...but not so. 














I got full-sized fruits with developed-looking seeds, but inside paper-thin shells that burst open easily. This one literally exploded when I tipped it toward one side to pick it up. I never had that happen before! It must have been fermenting inside. It was startling, to say the least!







I did get what looks like a pretty good bunch of cannonballs and several mini Nigerian bottles. Most of the larger stuff just rotted in place. Even the small stuff that's not rotten tends to have bad spots with ugly scarring.
View attachment 565655

That's the south side of the patch. It's all contiguous, and there's no clear advantage to the south side, but for some reason those plants took off more quickly and set fruit at least a couple weeks earlier than the N. side of the patch. The vines are done on the S. side now, but still green on the North. I don't know whether the fruits on the still-green end will produce better or whether they'll still be unripe when frost hits. That remains to be seen. 
But on the other hand, the pumpkins are looking much better than the gourds. I've got about 30 harvested, and quite a few more to get in. I'll weigh a few of them later on, but at a rough guess I'd say most of them run from 20-40 pounds. They get heavier the more of them I carry!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The little black things aren't rodent droppings-- just so you know--haha! They're foxtail seeds from the ditch grasses where the pumpkin vines outgrew their garden space.







There are still 6 Galeux d' Eysines (peanut) fruits that are starting to ripen, but could use another week or two of nice weather.







And, at least 5 last-minute MdP, taunting me with their immense potential


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Your pumpkins look great, ooojen! I'm sorry to hear about your gourds rotting, though. It seems many of this have rotting problems, this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I always feel like I have a good year until ooojen posts her harvest pics. I would hate to play cards with you. It seems like you are just having a so-so year based on your commentary. Then your harvest trumps all of us. Thank god it is not a competition. 

And speaking of competition, I did when first place for pumpkins over 25 lbs. But I did not get any other awards of merit. Which, I figured because I won everything that a person could two years ago. But first place in your category ain't too shabby....A pic of my little girl holding my first place ribbon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwws! Adorable! Congrats on 1st place, Col.!!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

ooojen, sorry to hear about the gourds, but my goodness does everything else look fantastic!!! You have an exceptional harvest, and I'd LOVE to have the results you have. All of your pumpkins look like a perfect size for carving, while mine are all so small! I know what you mean about the rotting, and I have to believe it has to do with the ridiculous amount of rain this summer. I too have a few gourds that while they didn't just disintegrate on contact, they also don't look terribly healthy. They have a bunch of dark splotches on them. I was also at a local farmers market this past Thursday and was amazed at how mad their gourds and pumpkins looked when they normally look great! They too were all spotted and rotten looking.

Col. Fryght, congratulations on taking the prize for the over 25 pound category. Just because you won everything two years ago really shouldn't preclude you from winning this year as well! That doesn't sound too fair.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

What a little cutie pie you've got there, Col! That picture is an absolute gem! 
Congratulations on your first-place pumpkin, and personal best! 

I'm generally pretty optimistic overall, but I'm also keenly aware of the time I put into every single pumpkin. I'm out there in the late evening, and early (for me) in the morning. So when I start losing baseball or larger-sized fruit, every loss feels...like a loss. But I am happy with the pumpkin yield. 

Skip if you find the idea boring, but I'll give a little review of what I planted in case it might help others decide on varieties to try. I'd enjoy reading reviews of what others tried, too.
What failed-- MdP, unless they can hold out through the forecast week of rain and cold, and unless we get some very warm weather after. The plant that's now setting fruit is on the cursed far north end of the garden, beyond the gourds. The one Musquee plant on the south end of the garden is the one that made odd-shaped fruit. The two fruits that I'd pollinated (before cutting off the rest of the plant's vines) appear to be ripening to that beautiful russet color that MdP ought to have. If only I'd planted the two plants in reversed locations!

The normal MdP plant was babied, but I put in 4 North End seeds that weren't. One was Victor/Red Warty Thing, and it made one nice fruit. (I've grown them before and found them VERY productive. This time it had SVB and tunneling gophers to contend with, so I guess I was lucky to get one.) 
I planted one suposed-to-be-Jarrahdale seed, but the fruit and flowers don't look like Jarrahdale. A pocket gopher decided to tunnel right by the roots and also to eat a section of stem, cutting off the vine about a foot from the roots. DH trapped the gopher for me, but all the fruit blasted on the cut off vine-- though the vine itself rooted firmly and held on. It has little forming fruit now, but there's no way it will have time to ripen. I've had some success with Jarrahdale before, but haven't found them as productive for me as other varieties. They're pretty enough that I intend to plant them again, with new seed.

And I put in two Seminole. They're supposed to be extremely tough and resistant to everything pumpkin-damaging. I suspect they do better in Florida than here in MN. They were just too slow to get going, though most sites list them as having 100 day or less maturity. Again, mine have fruit, but they won't have time to ripen. Since I have a lot of seed left, I'll probably give them another try next year-- in a different spot.

Wins-- Early Giant, a variety I hadn't grown before. They did bloom early, and well! They'd put out 3 female flowers in a row, and generally two of them took. When those got full sized, the plant put out 3 more ♀ in a row. I should have a dozen good-sized fruits off my two plants. The last one is just starting to go orange, from a flower that opened only 3.5 weeks ago. (I got two of its 3 flowers pollinated this time, but one blasted. I was amazed one took successfully that late!) The plants ran, but didn't do a lot of branching and so didn't take up a lot of space. I was very happy with this one!

Rouge Vif did well. One ripe one (and loads of little ones) rotted, but several had voles living under them (saw the tunnels in the dirt when I harvested) so it could have been worse! 
One Too Many wasn't quite as productive as some years, but it did decently, and every fruit was nicely shaped. They estimate about 1/3 of them tend to be oblong-- still pretty, but more difficult to display or to carve. There are still 3 or 4 that have golden markings. They'll be red-orange if/when they're ripe. 
Peanut was very productive-- best it has ever done for me, and it's never a slouch. It kept making fruit all season, including a nice late flush that's ripening now.
I got a lot of the goofy pear-shaped pumpkins. I was disappointed at first that one of my regulars wasn't going to be producing, but I got enough of each to be satisfied, and the little weirdos are growing on me...figuratively. hah! They're a very pretty orange. 

Thanks to those who offered kind words  It takes the focus off my gourd failure and shifts in onto the pumpkin successes. (And nope, never ever a competition! I love to see everyone succeed.) 
Now I need to get the harvested ones washed and set up all pretty so they get maximum display time. After Halloween there will be roasted pumpkins, pumpkin soup, pepitas, pumpkins for the chickens... (They'd freeze outdoors by Thanksgiving, so the display is over before that.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

^ I made it half way through your post, ooojen. I will finish it after dinner tonight when I am fully carbed up.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hell of a patch, ooojen! 

The boss signed off on the idea of going for county fair size next year. I'm debating the merits of trying to top the current forum record of 425 lb  , or just going for a bunch of 100ish lbs to give variety to our display.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The boss signed off on the idea of going for county fair size next year. I'm debating the merits of trying to top the current forum record of 425 lb  , or just going for a bunch of 100ish lbs to give variety to our display.


Go for the gusto. Shoot for the stars and be happy with your final results. You could always shoot for the middle ground. A great looking pumpkin at a good size. You would still set the forum record (lol) and have something that looks like a pumpkin. The pic below is from a California pumpkin contest last weekend. A 700 lb pumpkin which is in the pic, was named prettiest of fair and in many respects is superior to the 1600 lb flat tire that won.

[Edit] Adding another pic of a 681 lb. pic that looks great on display.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooojen very nice summary post. I always see these pretty plant pictures and then I cannot grow them at all. And it is probably worse with pumpkins, because you do not know that you have a problem until you are a couple of months in. Most of us have gotten pretty good at growing vines. The devil is getting the fruit to pollinate and to the finish line. Your summary will save others a lot a heartache and most importantly time.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it just me or do you see jack o'lanterns on everything this time of year?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I see JoLs, too!!! How awesome is that?!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I see a burlap scarecrow mask...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Go for the gusto. Shoot for the stars and be happy with your final results. You could always shoot for the middle ground. A great looking pumpkin at a good size. You would still set the forum record (lol) and have something that looks like a pumpkin. The pic below is from a California pumpkin contest last weekend. A 700 lb pumpkin which is in the pic, was named prettiest of fair and in many respects is superior to the 1600 lb flat tire that won.
> 
> [Edit] Adding another pic of a 681 lb. pic that looks great on display.
> 
> ...


I've seen another one somewhere that had mongo sized vines that looked thick as tree branches about 6' long still attached to the stem, too. Those are the kinds I'd want to shoot for.

I'm more worried about getting a useless flat mess with the extremely large seed stock than with getting a record pumpkin. I know my Uncle would regularly get 100-200lb size that looked decent out of his Atlantic Giant seed stock (he wouldn't do any of the burying or limiting to one per vine stuff to induce record sizes), I'm going to see if he has any surviving seed out of that stock.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I know my Uncle would regularly get 100-200lb size that looked decent out of his Atlantic Giant seed stock (he wouldn't do any of the burying or limiting to one per vine stuff to induce record sizes), I'm going to see if he has any surviving seed out of that stock.


You might want to try and acquire some high end field pumpkin seed if you are wanting a more traditional pumpkin. Field pumpkins are reaching new heights in weights. Below is a pic of the world champ at 211.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> You might want to try and acquire some high end field pumpkin seed if you are wanting a more traditional pumpkin. Field pumpkins are reaching new heights in weights. Below is a pic of the world champ at 211.
> 
> View attachment 566171


That's a rabbit hole I spent most the day going down. Those seeds are a lot harder to come by it seems, and most look even more space hogging that atlantic giants. 

I think I'm going to get some big moose pumpkins. Like a humongous version of a cinderella. "Short", squat, and keep that pumpkin shape. Might try to cross it with an atlantic giant next year and see what comes of it as they are both _c. maxima_.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Able to get more pics from the back as the plants wind down. 

First the liquor bottle thing. 








Then we have an acorn thing. 








The butternut thing. 








I have several of these perfect sized ones. But this one has a huge nearly wolf like stem. 









And we have several of these deep green things I’m trying to let finish. 
















There’s probably a half dozen more of those liquor ones mixed in.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They all look great! That one with the wolf like stem is really nice looking from what I can see in the pics.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> most look even more space hogging that atlantic giants.


If you are looking for a challenge several growers grow the larger pumpkins in 150 sq ft. Mine this year used up about 400 sq ft. I have attached a pic of a grower who grew a 500lb and 600lb pumpkin with each pumpkin getting 150 sq ft. Of course you would need to be super attentive to deading vines and eliminating all teritiary vines beyond the secondary.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Found the image below and had to share. Carving a giant pumpkin is just a totally different ball game. The carver's name is Ed Moody and lives in Michigan. I wish I had such skill.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, those are masterpieces. I wonder how long they last after carving.

I couldn't find the origin of this shot to give credit where it's due. I got to that Pinterest maze when I tried a reverse image search. It's so pretty though, that I wanted to share.








and it brings this to mind, from Smart School House:


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> View attachment 566425


That is a proper belly laugh as the British would say. That image is so spot on. I have saved it to my hard drive.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

And edit to my carving post: Here is a link to Ed Moody's giant pumpkin carving site:http://pumpkined.com/
It looks like he stopped updating his site several years ago but the pics are fantastic.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> Wow, those are masterpieces. I wonder how long they last after carving.
> 
> I couldn't find the origin of this shot to give credit where it's due. I got to that Pinterest maze when I tried a reverse image search. It's so pretty though, that I wanted to share.
> View attachment 566423


Oh, I have one of those neighbors, minus the monster ones. They lay out 18 billion pumpkins/gourds they grew in a huge decorative pile every year. I'm not jealous at all...and I surely don't have to suppress desires to go carve them all in the night.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I've carved a few pretty good size pumpkins, 4" thick walls and covered in guts up above my elbows. But I can't imagine one that big! Wow. How do you even clean it out, thin the walls, etc? What kind of knife holds up to that, a sawzall? (I have broken and bent my share of carving tools.)


I'd be tempted to "help out" with the pile-o-pumpkins too. Maybe add one or two of my own, see how long it takes someone to notice. I have, uh, "donated" a couple of jacks here and there, y'know, in the spirit of the holiday. Great Pumpkin Project and all that.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Front yard pumpkin patch has been cleared & my huge mulch drop comes today (in the rain) It’s that time of year to clean up, clear out & prep for Halloween. 
This year’s pumpkin tally: 
1 giant flat, white Boer 
1 Marina Di Chioggia aka Sog Chioggoth
3 Fairytales
Hordes of gourds & JBLs. 
ZERO Jarrahdales

I’m very happy to harvest the pumpkins I have & always struggle to understand how to improve. Why some grew & others failed - I’ll never know.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My pumpkin made the fair Facebook page.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The new North American giant pumpkin record was set last night in New Hampshire. Thank goodness I only need 1350 for a State record. But of course I don't get the soil or the weather of the New England States.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col., Congratulations on your pumpking being featured on the FB site!
Wow-- 2525, just incredible! It would be fun to see that one carved!
With all due respect to the fantastic pumpkin, I wonder how a person disposes of something that big once it starts to spoil. I suppose if the grower has a lot of acreage, they could just haul it out back and let it decompose. But if his space was more limited, it might be hard to get something that big hauled away.


It looks likely that we'll have frost tonight. If we do, that will take care of the rest of the gourd plants, and then I'll see what's out there. I covered up about 1/3 of the MdP plant, including 5 of the largest fruits, and my JBL transplant, too. They're still growing and looking good in spite of the recent cold temps, so I hate to give up on them. If we get through tonight unscathed, it should be over a week before the next chance of frost.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Compost it, and let it feed the next year's batch. Pumpkin cannibalism, cycle of life, nurturing future generations? Who's to say.


But also I cannot imagine what you do with that much pumpkin besides let it rot out in a field, far far away somewhere. The smell, oh, the smell, I can smell it from here.



Congrats, Col.!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, combined total, I've been rotting approximately 1500 lbs of pumpkins every year into the garden. I've kinda got quadrants each year one area gets the rot. 

However, my garden was created in stages, and the construction over the last 3 years have eliminated a lot of garden (it will be back next year, just hasn't been workable with various equipment being staged), so one area's been getting it a LOT longer than the others. It grows things fantastically, of course. Well, part of the yard rework this year was putting in the gas fire pit, which saw a nice deep trench being dug right through the entire garden. When they dug deep down into that well worked area of the garden, the smell of 10 years worth of rotting pumpkins surfaced in force! 

Sewer line, a recently deceased pet, old septic tank, they were looking for many causes of the stench when I got home. "Hit the pumpkin field haven't you?" 

Stench is bad beneath ground, not so much above.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hahaha! That's kind of what I was thinking about the giant pumpkin-- If you don't get oxygen throughout, you don't get the same sort of quick, healthy decomposition. Here where it freezes and thaws repeatedly, and our soil is full of a variety of organisms, it would be fairly easy to spread out a layer of 1250 two-pound pumpkins and have not much more than stems left by spring. On the other hand, a 2500 pound pumpkin in one spot would take a very long time to break down, and be fairly nasty if you dug into it. I guess a person could saw it up and spread it around.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Last year I threw about 50 carved pumpkins in my patch and chopped them into smaller pieces using a shovel. Come spring, all that was left were the stems. Now, something as big as those giant pumpkins?? That has got to stink with all the pumpkin guts slowly deteriorating!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Back from the fair relatively safe and sound. There have to be about a 100 fingernail marks from people poking my pumpkin- such is life. It looks really good standing. At least I don't need to add anything for size reference any more.  This is just the first step in decorating. I guess now my official Halloween decorating has begun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Back from the fair relatively safe and sound. There have to be about a 100 fingernail marks from people poking my pumpkin- such is life. It looks really good standing. At least I don't need to add anything for size reference any more.  This is just the first step in decorating. I guess now my official Halloween decorating has begun.
> 
> View attachment 567573


It does look good standing!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> It does look good standing!


Thank you. It is amazing at how much green has crept in over the 10 days at the fair. I know some pumpkins start green and turn orange, but I have never had a pumpkin start out yellow/orange and turn green. lol I am excited to get all of my harvest out and around the big pumpkin. This will be the first weekend that I am really excited to start outdoor Halloween decorating.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kind of amazing to think that was a seed only a few months ago. 


Kicking back, most the deep green thingies have started to turn orange. One is stubbornly NOT, and some of the liquor bottle things are getting warts now. I'm letting everything just go out in the field. I don't have a better place to store them were I to harvest and don't need them till the end of the month. I'll check for slugs after the coming rain, and it might wipe the plants out as well.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. People were actually poking their fingernails into your pumpkin?! That is beyond rude. I’m glad the pumpkin made it home safely. 

Unorthodox- I was thinking the same thing earlier today. October has a melancholy feel to it. (Bittersweet) 

We’re going to Connecticut this weekend. I hope they have lots of different & strange pumpkins/Squash to buy. I’m always looking for new seeds to try.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I forgot to ask has anyone tried to grow Queensland Blue? I’m finding this hard to resist. Thank you 

https://www.rareseeds.com/queensland-blue-/reviews/


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> I forgot to ask has anyone tried to grow Queensland Blue? I’m finding this hard to resist. Thank you
> 
> https://www.rareseeds.com/queensland-blue-/reviews/


No, but look at that musquee de maroc! 

https://www.rareseeds.com/musquee-de-maroc/


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Thank you. It is amazing at how much green has crept in over the 10 days at the fair. I know some pumpkins start green and turn orange, but I have never had a pumpkin start out yellow/orange and turn green. lol I am excited to get all of my harvest out and around the big pumpkin. This will be the first weekend that I am really excited to start outdoor Halloween decorating.


I love it's coloring, with both the orange and green, together. I can't wait to see the full display around it!

I have been tucking in my white hybrid things all over the place, lol...this is risky, as you all know my squirrel war. So far, I don't see any nibbles. I gave one to my mom, as well. The last three that I don't have a spot for, I just painted as little ghosts. Once I am finished sealing them, I'll take pics to show you guys.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ohhhh that’s beautiful!!! But the reviews make it sound very difficult to grow. Have you tried growing it? 
Thank you. 


UnOrthodOx said:


> https://www.rareseeds.com/queensland-blue-/reviews/


No, but look at that musquee de maroc! 

https://www.rareseeds.com/musquee-de-maroc/[/QUOTE]


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not YET...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Not YET...


. Let me know if you are looking for specific seeds. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/231908887465307/?ti=icl


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, sweet. 

I'm mostly looking for Big Moose pumpkins next year, but they seem fairly easy to find online. 

Depending on budget, I might be doing some gourds and decorative pumpkins as well. (budget because the eventual plan is to have these growing up and over the path on some pergola/arbor/tunnel/arches. I just don't know that I'll be building those next year or not.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been eyeing up the Musquee de Maroc for quite a while too. By the reviews, you just know it's a C. moschata! Loads of aggressive, rampant vines, but little or no fruit by the time the season ends. *sigh* They might be fantastic in someone else's climate.
Queensland Blue does look promising! Review says shapes can vary, which is interesting too. 

We had a pumpkin-killing frost, but it's so wet and cold out there, that I haven't gotten everything harvested yet. I covered part of the MdP vines that have decent-sized fruits, but they're not going to do much when the temps top out in the 40s. Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer, but with some serious thunderstorms. 
I did buy some cement blocks today, and DH has promised to haul up some treated 2x6s to lay across them. A neighbor said he has some straw bales for me, so if we get a nice day, I'll be doing some decorating, too. Looking forward to seeing how the rest of you display your crop!

Just for fun, here are a few varieties (mostly pumpkins) I've pinned. Even if I don't grow them all, It's fun for me to look. 
https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cucurbits-to-try/


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> By the reviews, you just know it's a C. moschata! Loads of aggressive, rampant vines, but little or no fruit by the time the season ends.


Definitely going to give it a try when the first pergola is built. Vines to cover the thing, fruit is a bonus if it happens, as a Moschata, won't crossbreed with the pumpkins. 

I see the Big Moose's on your board, and a few others I need to look into...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so I painted a few of my white hybrid things to look like ghosts. I didn't get all fancy, I just kept it simple, and I thought they turned out adorable, lol. Here is a pic of them:










Here they are with the pumpkins that I painted to take out to the cemetery for my loved ones, like I do each year. Just as I did with the ghosts, I kept the pumpkins simple this year. I'm hoping I'll feel well enough, next year, to paint them some fancy pumpkins, again, like I used to. (I didn't grow these mini pumpkins...alas, they were store bought since my JBLs vines failed this year.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Just for fun, here are a few varieties (mostly pumpkins) I've pinned. Even if I don't grow them all, It's fun for me to look.
> https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cucurbits-to-try/


I’m now following you on Pinterest. You have some great ideas! I’d be glad to trade you white boer & Sog Chioggoth seeds after Thanksgiving. 

I broke down & bought a Jarrahdale from Trader Joe’s. It was $6.99 I figured this way I didn’t have to buy seeds in spring. 

Here’s a few pictures of my pumpkins


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, so I painted a few of my white hybrid things to look like ghosts. I didn't get all fancy, I just kept it simple, and I thought they turned out adorable, lol. Here is a pic of them:
> 
> View attachment 567711
> 
> ...



Omg I love them!! They are ghosties with the mosties!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, kdestra! Your pumpkins and gourds are displayed beautifully!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> View attachment 567713


Simply fantastic! I love the subtle touch of the white dots that help make the eyes pop. They look like vintage ceramics. I know you are disappointed with the quantity this year, but your display is great. It looks like a Grandin Road Halloween photo shoot. In fact, they may steal your ghost design next year. The ironic part is that you basically have no idea what you grew and could not repeat it. I think that makes this year's harvest even more special.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Making headway on my display. I could not help but take few snaps of my favorite size reference object. The second pic is just a hint of the final product. My 2nd, 3rd, and 4th largest pumpkins are still out back. So my final harvest pic will have 12 pumpkins total. I want to buy 4 more bales of straw to help build out my display. The Halloween design juices are flowing. I hope to have most of the pumpkin patch set-up this weekend.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, so I painted a few of my white hybrid things to look like ghosts. I didn't get all fancy, I just kept it simple, and I thought they turned out adorable, lol. Here is a pic of them:
> 
> View attachment 567711
> 
> ...


WitchyKitty, those look so awesome!!!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm about done for the year. At home I had two late entries that decided to grow out into my backyard and ended up being pretty a pretty nice size. I'd estimate them at about 30 pounds.










My last one at work, which was probably somewhere between 35-40 pounds started to rot on me, just like my other large one. I have no idea what happened to them, but I'm guessing it was some kind of disease of the plant. We had so much rain this summer, and not enough sun, so I'm thinking that may have been part of the problem??? Unfortunately I waited too long to cut it off the vine and won't be able to carve this one. It's just going to sit and tot away.

View attachment 567865


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor, your two late sets had nice color and shape for atlantic giants. I am sure you will knock it out of the park next year if you can get some pollinated in late June/early July.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on my white things, lol. I am happy with my three little ghosts. 

Col., the pumpkins you have harvested, so far, are fantastic! I can't wait to see it all finished.

Mayor, I'm sorry one of your large ones is rotting. It sounds like the same thing that suddenly happened to my Jarrahdales. Your other two that you harvested look really nice, though!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra-- I'd love to try some seeds, and I return the offer, but be aware that everything I have is open pollinated and they're bound to be quite genetically diverse. 
Oh, my Pinterest boards are such a mess, but there_* are*_ some fun things in there. My Pinterest is like my basement. Some day, when I have extra time rolleyes I'll get the boards organized. 
I'm enjoying seeing displays getting set up! (If only one of them was my own.)

Oh, about Jarrahdale pumpkins--- I grew them a couple years and got those fairly blocky fruits, like what Baker Creek's listing shows. But this year I've been seeing some pictures of Jarrahdales that are flatter and wider, shaped like a MdP. I've also seen "Blue Doll" pictures with either shape. 
So does anybody know whether their shape is just variable, or whether one or the other might not be the actual Jarrahdale? Just at a quick glance right now, it seems that a number of the shots of flatter fruit are from AU or NZ.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

*First real pumpkin patch*

Hi All,

I have grown one pumpkin plant in my backyard a time or two but this is the first year I planted a lot of seeds and really took care of my patch. I have had 2 pumpkins growing for what seems like months and then in the last 2-3 weeks they are just going nuts! Now I have the original 2, which seem to have stopped growing but are still green, and 5-6 new ones that are growing really fast. I live in WA near the coast and we don't get much really hot weather here so I'm wondering if that is why my patch has not grown "normally". When do you give up and just harvest them when they don't seem to be growing anymore? If I do that, will they turn orange or stay green? Thanks for any advice! I love looking at everyone's pumpkins in this thread


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Those are adorable! I think that's a neat idea to take the little ones to the cemetery.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Those are adorable! I think that's a neat idea to take the little ones to the cemetery.


Thanks! 

Yeah, I have been painting pumpkins and bringing them out to the cemetery for years and years. My Grandpa always let me use his paints and brushes. I'd paint them up and he'd spray seal them for me. It was something we always did each year, together. He was the one who got me into being extra artistic. He was very talented with painting, drawing and building. I originally painted pumpkins for my Grandma and my godfather. When I got older, not too very long ago, my aunt suddenly passed away, so I started painting pumpkins for her, too. Not too long after losing my aunt, my Grandpa died of cancer. It was one of the hardest things I've had to do...adding one more pumpkin to paint...this time, for him. I inherited all of his paints, brushes and such, so I continue to use them for painting the pumpkins. At my Grandpa's funeral, my godfather's parents came up to me and told me how happy it made them to see my painted pumpkins on their son's grave each year. That was nice to hear.

I will continue to do this for as long as I am able. I used to paint much more elaborate pumpkins, but health issues have made it a little harder for me to do. Maybe next year I'll have a good enough day to paint some fancy ones, again. 

Now that I've gone and been all depressing, lol. It's always a mixture of happy and sad when I take their pumpkins out there...very bittersweet. 

I think I have some of my past painted pumpkins in one of my albums on my profile page if anyone is curious.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and by the way, Ladyfrog, welcome to the thread! 

I am not 100% sure what you should do about harvesting. It's so different, growing pumpkins, for each area of the states you live in. There are sooo many variables as to why it took so long for your pumpkins to get going. 

Have you had a frost, yet? Do you even get frost over there?? I know that once the frost hit over here, that's it. Pumpkins should be harvested, for the most part.

The longer you can leave them on the vine to mature, the better, if your weather is still holding.

Hopefully, someone else on this thread has more specific info for you, lol.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ladyfrog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have grown one pumpkin plant in my backyard a time or two but this is the first year I planted a lot of seeds and really took care of my patch. I have had 2 pumpkins growing for what seems like months and then in the last 2-3 weeks they are just going nuts! Now I have the original 2, which seem to have stopped growing but are still green, and 5-6 new ones that are growing really fast. I live in WA near the coast and we don't get much really hot weather here so I'm wondering if that is why my patch has not grown "normally". When do you give up and just harvest them when they don't seem to be growing anymore? If I do that, will they turn orange or stay green? Thanks for any advice! I love looking at everyone's pumpkins in this thread


It's actually kind of normal for early set pumpkins, dry spell, late set pumpkins. Just the nature of the beast. Harvesting is an interesting question, and mostly depends on the variety you planted. As a general rule, once the pumpkin gets the hormone it needs from the mother plant, it will ripen if harvested. How to tell when that is, however, becomes problematic. Generally if it's started to turn orange, even a little, it will finish. Some green will turn as well, some not. 

You can help by stressing the plant. STOP water if possible. STOP medicating for mildew if you are. Let the plant sense the end is nigh, and it will pump the hormones into the set fruit. It actually sounds like your plants have gotten the signal already, hence the sudden rush, but without pics and variety info, it's just a guess.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ladyfrog, thanks for posting. New people equals new energy which keeps this thread going during the pumpkin season. Unorthodox really knows his pumpkins so I totally endorse is explanations. You mentioned that your pumpkins have been growing for what seems like months. Pumpkins can keep growing for nearly 100 days under ideal conditions and most growers do not consider them mature until about 75 days. 

Now, having said all that, everything is a variable which Unorthodox did a good job of explaining. I have three little 3-5lb pumpkins that are desperately trying to mature in less than 60 days. As Unorthodox mentioned, they seem to know that the end is near. I am betting it is because of the cooler nights and shorter days.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my white things, lol. I am happy with my three little ghosts. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Three little ghosties sat on their posites, eating burnt toasties, telling big boasties!!! 

I can’t help it! I love children’s Halloween books.

You are a talented artist WK. I’m deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> Kdestra-- I'd love to try some seeds, and I return the offer, but be aware that everything I have is open pollinated and they're bound to be quite genetically diverse.
> Oh, my Pinterest boards are such a mess, but there_* are*_ some fun things in there. My Pinterest is like my basement. Some day, when I have extra time (<img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />) I'll get the boards organized.
> I'm enjoying seeing displays getting set up! (If only one of them was my own.)
> 
> ...


Your posts ALWAYS make me smile! I find myself rereading them simply because of your witty charm. Your comment about Pinterest being like your basement really cracked me up (maybe it’s a good thing I didn’t see any coffin pictures - or did I?). 

My seeds are exactly like yours. 100% Open pollinated. 

About the shape color of the Jarrahdale photos - I’ve been wondering if they are photoshopped. Some of them appear to Blue. What can I say, I’m a skeptic. 

Btw you’ve encouraged my 13yr old to write a story about your
Chupa Calabeza. She wants me to send it to you when she’s finished. I hope that’s ok.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Lady Frog, welcome aboard. Unorthodox & the Col. know way more about growing pumpkins then I ever will. 

Hey, Mayor - solidarity on the pumpkin rot but congratulations on a great harvest. 

Happy October everyone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kdestra, your ghostie story reminds me of "Five Little Pumpkins". I sing that little song/rhyme all the time, lol.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Lady Frog, welcome aboard. Unorthodox & the Col. know way more about growing pumpkins then I ever will.
> 
> .


You are way to kind. I just freely share what little I know. WitchyKitty and Ooojen have me beat in pumpkin experience. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> ...But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night......


Hahahaha!!! Omg...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooojen has waaaaaaay more experience than I do with pumpkin growing...I just read a lot, lol. I do get a little more experience each year, though. I have more experience with mini and pie varieties...and odd, white gourdkin hybrid things, hahaha! Really, I feel like all of you have more experience than me!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Omg you guys the Bakers Creek store in Connecticut is amazing


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I just walked around the corner & there is another whole section of pumpkins & gourds. I think I have to buy Squash Chiriman


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Thanks for asking. I have about 6 left but they are late pollinations so they need more time. I have attached a photo of the three pumpkins that I harvested this week which brings my total to 5. All three of the pumpkins are in the neighborhood of 60-80 pounds using my back scale. lol
> 
> View attachment 560575


I actually had four pumpkins to move up to the display. Three of them were from the above picture take on 9/2 and I estimated at the time that they weighed between 60-80 lbs. So I figured I would verify my back scale. The largest pumpkin weighed 85 lbs. and the second largest weigh 75 lbs, and third weighed 62 lbs. So I am thrilled to report that I do not need to re-calibrate my back scale.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well the rain and frost wiped out the plants. So. The pumpkins that survived. Most the ones that were narrower at the blossom end actually rotted at the blossom. 









Most of the “mutant squash pumpkin things” as the kids have named them also blossom end rotted. 









So. Not a great year, but it was a trial anyway so no big loss.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Pumpkin growing to the extreme. The guy has to crane the giant pumpkin from his backyard to the front yard. He works for a crane company, but still it is impressive. I guess the pumpkin must be large enough to reguire a forlklift or drive a vehicle into the back yard which has limited access.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. and UnOrthodOx, your pumpkins look great!! (Sorry you lost some, UnOrthodOx.)

That's awesome that they used a crane, lol.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback everyone! I went ahead and harvested the two oldest pumpkins as I was afraid they were starting to root in the rain. They are slowly turning a little orange. Crossing my fingers the late comers have time to grow! We usually don't get frost until November. Last year our first frost was on Halloween ?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There are still some beauties coming in! Nice, Mayor and Col.! 
Kdestra - I would love to read your daughter's story! I think that's wonderful.
The Baker Creek seeds would be very tempting! It's always (even) easier for me to go overboard when I have the seeds in hand. Have you looked over Seed Savers' Exchange's options, too? They're also fun. 
WK-- You know I love your ghosts and painted pumpkins. Thanks for the nice words, but no matter how much experience a person gets, there's always so much more to know! Growing pumpkins is a constant learning experience, eh? Moschatas were my new trial-and-error this season. Part of me is thinking that I never want to look at them again, and another part is thinking that next year there won't be a cornfield east of the garden (just soybeans), and they'll get sunlight an hour or so sooner for most of the season, which might speed up their development. 

I harvested the rest of the pumpkins except the MdP and a couple tiny JBLs today. I intend to get them tomorrow. They're still green, but they're pretty, so I don't feel completely skunked. Later this week we're supposed to have a few dry (though cold-- highs in the 40s) days, so I hope to get a display set up then. 















They'd still like to have some more nice weather









I covered these through the last frost. JBLs are trying so hard! They have powdery mildew, but not half bad for this time of year. It has been wet and cold, but they're still blooming and trying to make more fruit.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you Ooojen. She’s still busy writing it. I’ll share ASAP 
Your pumpkins are beautiful! 

I limited my purchase at BC to only the seeds I can’t buy locally.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

ooojen said:


> There are still some beauties coming in! Nice, Mayor and Col.!
> Kdestra - I would love to read your daughter's story! I think that's wonderful.
> The Baker Creek seeds would be very tempting! It's always (even) easier for me to go overboard when I have the seeds in hand. Have you looked over Seed Savers' Exchange's options, too? They're also fun.
> WK-- You know I love your ghosts and painted pumpkins. Thanks for the nice words, but no matter how much experience a person gets, there's always so much more to know! Growing pumpkins is a constant learning experience, eh? Moschatas were my new trial-and-error this season. Part of me is thinking that I never want to look at them again, and another part is thinking that next year there won't be a cornfield east of the garden (just soybeans), and they'll get sunlight an hour or so sooner for most of the season, which might speed up their development.
> ...


I had that same situation when I tried musquee de provence. BEAUTIFUL pumpkins...they just never ripened.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> I limited my purchase at BC to only the seeds I can’t buy locally.


Love those! I've been lusting after those Patisson Strie Melange, myself. It's nice that they're long-lasting if you let them mature. I let some of my 'Sunburst' Patty Pans mature for decorations...because I so much need some more Cucurbit decor-- haha!

Yeah, UnOrthodOx, the MdP were frustrating. They got such a slow start, then suddenly growth-exploded over a huge area. (I left them lots of room.) There must have been over 50 female flowers or small fruits that blasted. The first ones didn't fully set until summer was about over. The mutant C. moschata squash plant that was _supposed to be_ MdP set fruit early enough.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I just got back from a neighborhood pumpkin seller's self-serve patch. It started when the family's 2 kids were fairly little, and their dad gave them some space to plant pumpkins. The kids tended the patch, set up the pumpkins at the end of the driveway, grouped by price, and got to split the profits for a little spending money. I think it's a great project for learning responsibility, working together, all that good stuff. 
They're grown now, but the son stayed on to farm, and found that 1/4 acre (or so --just guessing) of pumpkins gives a better financial return than 1/4 acre of corn or soybeans. Putting in the labor and finding a market for 100 acres would be an entirely different deal, but no matter how old you are, a little pocket change is always welcome-- so the patch continues. 
They always have really nice pumpkins for a good price, including some interesting and unusual varieties. This year-- yikes, I'm glad it's not little kids busting their rears for it, because there's a LOT of rot. The stuff is displayed on the ground, in the grass, and the bottoms are rotting. Rainwater has pooled in depressions around the stems on the flat-shaped pumpkins, and lots of stems have rotted. It's just not an easy year. 
I picked things over, and found a Small World of Color, 2 Black Futsu (There was a _gorgeous_ one with a soft spot that I had to leave.), another Jarrahdale (I couldn't resist. It was $2), one small and one medium of the bumpy/warty orange hybrids. All that for $11, which is pretty reasonable for specialty pumpkins/squash, though maybe not quite so reasonable for someone who already has a number of them. (I will be sharing with family and friends.)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooojen & Unorthodox 
I had more success with Cinderella pumpkins & have decided to give up on Fairytale/musquee de provence


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> Ooojen & Unorthodox
> I had more success with Cinderella pumpkins & have decided to give up on Fairytale/musquee de provence


I had excellent results with Cinderella/RVd'E, too. They were great all season.
The last of my pumpkins are harvested, but we got rain again today, and I didn't get them all set up nicely.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One of my three Jarrahdales is, somehow, still hanging on. Two of them had to be tossed just a couple days after harvesting, but the third, even though it had some small spots, as well, hasn't gone bad, yet...at least not outwardly. Here's to hoping it makes it all the way to Halloween!!

The squirrels still haven't even taken a nibble of my white gourdkin things that I put outside. They must not be as yummy smelling as pumpkins, lol. It's starting to get cold, though so we will see if this kicks their eating into overdrive and they decide to eat them. (My ghost ones are safely inside the house, lol. No squirrel buffet for them!)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've given up on all the french varieties. They seem to hate our hot dry summers.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Happy to hear a few people are finally getting cooler weather. It’s still muggy & humid in VA. All of my pumpkins & gourds were harvested last week. 

WK - glad you’re keeping the ghosties safe. 

Has anyone heard from the Col? Hurricane Michael hit part of Georgia. Hope he & his family are safe & dry. 

Does anyone have photos of their pumpkins? I love pumpkin porn ?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Here’s a photo of Washington Irving’s grave. We stopped off at Sleepy Hollow on our way to Connecticut


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Stumbled onto this place looking at something far from pumpkins, but interesting place.
> 
> 1200 lb white pumpkins anyone?
> 
> http://robsrareandgiantseeds.com/search.php?search_query=pumpkin


I’d love to grow this but my luck with giants isn’t great

I’m not to worried about stray pollen in pumpkins. I’m like: “hey, they’re free”. I just want people to be successful in growing a garden.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Every time I go to the library, garden talks or the fair - I try to grab free seeds. I’ve been collecting these pumpkin seeds all year & plan to give them to kids this Halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Every time I go to the library, garden talks or the fair - I try to grab free seeds. I’ve been collecting these pumpkin seeds all year & plan to give them to kids this Halloween


That's a super fun idea for the ToTers!! 

I love grabbing up free seeds, too. We went to the Chicago Flower and Garden Show, this year, and I went seed crazy, lol. I have seeds that I don't even have anywhere to plant...I need to find someone to give them too who has somewhere to plant them. I don't have nearly enough to be able to pass out of ToT, though.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

What a fun ToT surprise, Kdestra!
Col-- Sorry about your lost pumpkins. I hope the rest hang on!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> That's a super fun idea for the ToTers!!
> 
> I love grabbing up free seeds, too. We went to the Chicago Flower and Garden Show, this year, and I went seed crazy, lol. I have seeds that I don't even have anywhere to plant...I need to find someone to give them too who has somewhere to plant them. I don't have nearly enough to be able to pass out of ToT, though.


I’ve always wanted to go to the Chicago flower & garden show. Did you take lots of pictures? Ohhhh I’d love to see them.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

ooojen said:


> What a fun ToT surprise, Kdestra!


I’ve never done this before. I hope the kids like it. I’m still handing out candy.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I've put mine on straw bales for years without trouble...



I have done it once before without a problem. I think the difference this year is the 4 inches of rain that we have received over the last 10 days. My straw bales are soaked through like a wet sponge. And the wettest area is underneath the pumpkins and it is literally a puddle of water. I am not sure that the smell of wet straw is much better than the smell of a wet dog. But the wood blocks seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I’ve always wanted to go to the Chicago flower & garden show. Did you take lots of pictures? Ohhhh I’d love to see them.


We live just 2 hours away but, believe it or not, this was our first time going, lol. Yeah, I took lots of pics. This year had a storybook theme, so there were the regular displays and then displays that had stories like Alice in Wonderland, Harry Potter, The Chronicles of Narnia, The Hobbit, The Wizard of Oz, Edgar Allen Poe, ect. It was pretty cool. There were so many tulip displays...I was in heaven. I love tulips! I love their scent, their variety of colors...and boy did they have a lot of varieties!! If you ever get the chance to go, you totally should! I tried to take a lot of pictures, but with all the people, it was difficult. The pics I took don't do the displays justice. I took too many to post, here...over a hundred...I'd be taking over the Pumpkin thread, lol! Here are some of the pics, though, to give you an idea. It may be hard to see the details, but one setup is a Harry Potter Honeydukes display, one is a pastel colored Mad Hatter tea party, one setup is Edgar Allen Poe/magical themed display, complete with a Victorian lady ghost...like I said, you'd have to be there to take in all the tiny details.

(Hopefully, no one minds if I post these here for kdestra to see!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Second set of CFGS pics:






















































































Okay, we now return to your regularly scheduled pumpkin growing thread.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK, everything is amazing! I adore Harry Potter & have been to Poe’s Grave many times. Someday I hope I can go to Chicago’s flower show. 

Took this picture of Poe’s grave from several years ago. The liquor bottles make the grave look trashy but it’s tradition to leave cognac at his gravestone (we did NOT leave any liquor bottles)

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/who-was-poe-toaster-we-still-have-no-idea-180961820/


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Gorgeous flower show shots! 
Poe's grave looks like a great spot to visit!

If you don't have space for pumpkins, or they didn't turn out the way you'd like, you could try habanero Jack o'Lanters.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

That second pepper looks just like a laughing face. Very Cool. I dare you to list it on ebay and see how much it sells for.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Not pumpkin related, just a sign of the times.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> That second pepper looks just like a laughing face. Very Cool. I dare you to list it on ebay and see how much it sells for.


Darn, too bad I wasn't as quick-thinking as you were. I either ate it, or dehydrated it.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a surprise check in the mail today. I had no idea that the fair offered a $250 cash prize. I went to the website and my pumpkin was on the first page as their link to their facebook book page. I think they touched up some of the green.  Misspelled my first name though, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, congratulations! What a nice surprise! Now you can go shopping. (High end seeds? Systemic insecticide?) I think that's fantastic! It looks like the people commenting really liked it, too, which I'm sure is icing on the cake. 

So you're listed as Brain, eh? A person could be called worse things!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght, how awesome!!! Congrats!! A surprise check in the mail is never a bad thing, lol! How cool that they are using a picture of your prize pumpkin, too!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Rock On Col. 
Hope everyone is doing well & ready for Halloween. We had our party last night - it was awesome. It rained a bit but we had a big bonfire. Around 70 people came.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Congrats BRAIN ! I know a guy who had brain on his license for years( and was very pleased) before the DMV caught it and made him change it ?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Home grown pumpkin stack. Bring on the ToTs


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Best witches my dear pumpkin friends. Pumpkin seeds for everyone


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Home grown pumpkin stack. Bring on the ToTs


Very classy display. I hope everyone had a happy and safe Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you all had a fantastic Halloween!! 

Well, another Pumpkin growing season is done. I am super excited for next growing season, already, because I want to try growing some decorative gourds along with my JBLs!! The darned squirrels always eat my bigger stuff that I display outdoors, anyway, so I might as well start growing more smaller things that I can display indoors!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My pumpkin harvest this year ? I went ahead and carved them all, even the green ones. Looking forward to trying again next year! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WK - you’re such a talented artist. Is there a particular small gourd/pumpkin you like the most to paint? How are your 3 little ghosties holding up? 

Beautiful pumpkins Lady Frog. The green pumpkins are adorable. 

Thank you, Col. For your kind words. 

We took down our Halloween decorations because it’s supposed to rain but I restacked my pumpkins for Thanksgiving & created a lovely display. I’ll post pictures later.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I wish it wasn’t overcast because the autumn colors aren’t as bright. Oh well, here’s a few pictures of my rearranged pumpkins & gourds.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My little lamb with the pumpkin display.This is the pumpkin growing moment that I was hoping for back in March.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful pictures, Col. Fryght! Just adorable, and really shows off the size of that giant, too! 

Your pumpkin and gourd arrangements are beautiful, Kdestra! 

I'm pouring over the seed catalogs already, thinking about next year. I already got some Wyatt's Wonder seeds. Black Futsu and some of the knucklehead types are on my list. I'd like to try some of the small variety of Turks' Turbans, too. I'm still drawn to a lot of the flat, deeply-lobed C. moschata varieties, but most of the reviews I've read talk of rampant vines and maybe one or two pumpkins if the growing season is long enough. Unless the ground warms up by early May, I don't think I'll put in too many of that species.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

In case anyone is curious about the Mayo Bule gourds, I'll share how they turned out (so far). The one vine I planted spread about 40', from the cornfield across the garden, and into my asparagus patch. It was slow to get going, but took off like crazy later in the season.
I got around 15 Mayo Bule gourds that I'm pretty sure will dry. There would have been almost twice as many if we'd had just a little more summer weather. Quite a few were full sized, but not hardened off, when frost hit. 
They're surprisingly quick-drying. I have a couple that are almost dry already; one of them even rattles a little. In contrast, I have some egg gourds (that are about the size of a chicken's egg) that I harvested a year ago Sept that haven't completely dried yet. It's fairly typical for gourds to mold and spot somewhat as they're drying. To this point, none of the Mayo Bules have gotten any mold on them. The smooth sections of nearly-dry ones are turning a really pretty golden brown, with almost a metallic sheen to them. 
Photos and descriptions I found on line are nearly all of ~1' tall pear-shaped gourds with a random scattering of bumpy warts. Mine were more like 6" to 8". (Size can vary with growing conditions, but my other gourds were normal sized for their varieties.) Mine have stripes where the bumps are thick, and thinner stripes where the skin is smooth. Bumps fade out near the tops of the gourds. Fewer than 1/3 are strongly pear-shaped; some are oval, some are pretty round. Those look kind of like a variety called, "Australian Warted", but the AW aren't quite as heavily warted. I like the ones I got, but I suspect that if I plant another seed from the same packet next year, I might get something that looks quite different from this year's.








Overall I think these are one of this year's success stories. On the other hand-- I got around 30 swan gourds, but there are only 2 or 3 that haven't caved in or burst so far, and I wouldn't lay any bets on them. None of the Hopi Rattles nor Lump in Neck types made it. Both formed gourds that rotted before they hardened, even though some of the former started producing very early. There were some long-handled dippers, but most bit the dust already. I'll be lucky if 2 or 3 manage to dry nicely. Only one Copper Canyon Canteen fruit formed, and it rotted before harvest. I got a few Marankas and Large-Bowl Pitchers -- neither a great haul nor a disaster. I've grown all the previous kinds successfully other years, though the (long season) Lump in Necks have been a little thin-shelled. I think there are 4 solid basketball gourds. Some big club type that I didn't deliberately plant made a lot of fruit, but they're not lasting. The egg gourds did ok, not great for 3 plants, but ok. The Mini bottles did pretty well, as did the small variety, Harry's Dipper. I got lots of those off one plant. The Cannon Ball gourds did well. I had two or three plants of those, and I got a bunch; I think most will dry. So, it was a good year for a few varieties, and a pretty poor year for most.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

That was an excellent write up - Ooojen. I really enjoyed reading it. 

I started harvesting fairytale pumpkin seeds & putting them in the seed library for people to take. Would you believe I got a snide message from someone complaining that the pumpkin seeds they wanted weren’t there. First of all “ the seeds are free”. Secondly - I don’t owe anyone “seeds”. 

People like that really p!ss me off. Sorry about ranting


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man, that really would have irked me, too! (It does, in fact, and I'm not even the one who put in the effort to make the nice little library and to share!) That's just a real special level of spoiled! 
I hope most of the people appreciate what you offer. I would think they would!

We have a little snow here, and have had several days that haven't gotten above freezing. I brought in some pumpkins that we can eat in the upcoming weeks. Now my carefully arranged outdoor pumpkins are all frozen solid. They're predicting 2 or 3 days up into the high 30's to low 40's. I hope the pumpkins keep their shape through Thanksgiving! Then I'll take the display down and the chickens can start in on it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am loving all the pictures!! Everyone has been posting nice pumpkins and gourds, adorable little kids and beautiful displays!

kdestra, in answer to your question, I think my fave pumpkins to paint tend to be the small to medium pie pumpkins. They are the perfect size...not so small that details are harder, but not to big, and are fairly smooth. The Wee Be Littles, baby bears and such...small, smooth softball sized types...are nice too. I paint a lot of standard JBLs, Baby Boos and such of the small type, but ones like those that aren't very smooth and have deep ridges are rather a bit more difficult, lol. 

Also, I can't believe someone was so rude to complain that the seeds they wanted weren't there...what the heck?! It's a FREE seed library...some people are so greedy and/or rude!

I still have my painted white ghost gourdkins, lol. I haven't had the heart to do anything with them, as they are still going strong and I am rather attached to them, lol. Who knows...maybe they will still be good next month and they will be wearing Santa hats, hahaha!

ooojen, I always love your pumpkin variety rundowns. It's nice to look back on when I am thinking of trying a new kind for the first time.

We are getting snow, too. We already had our first accumulating snow last week, about an inch or two, depending on where you were. That's mostly gone, already, and it's snowing, as I type, again, now. I think it's just supposed to be a dusting, but we will see.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you Ooojen & WK for your understanding. I shouldn’t let things like that bother me. 

We spent several hours at Arlington Cemetery this afternoon. I wish you all could have seen this *huge* stage leap over the path. He had massive horns. 

If anyone in our group is a vet - I’d like to “thank you for serving”.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> That was an excellent write up - Ooojen. I really enjoyed reading it.
> 
> I started harvesting fairytale pumpkin seeds & putting them in the seed library for people to take. Would you believe I got a snide message from someone complaining that the pumpkin seeds they wanted weren’t there. First of all “ the seeds are free”. Secondly - I don’t owe anyone “seeds”.
> 
> People like that really p!ss me off. Sorry about ranting


Wow. People will never cease to surprise me. 


We saved the seeds from an especially tall and well stemmed ~80 lb pumpkin at a stand they were throwing out after Halloween. Problem with the stand is they just collected from farmers, so couldn't tell me the variety. Stem was too long to be a wolf, but of a similar width. Should have gotten pictures. The pumpkin itself was 3' tall, the stem another foot. They'd tossed it and broke it open, but let me save the seeds. 

Also trying a winter cover crop. If we don't get any rain before freeze, the stuff will sprout early spring, and I'll till it in when it's time to start planting.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The perfect storm made it impossible for me not to till. First, we had 10 days of solid rain out of 14 days. Secondly, we had three consecutive dry days and the third day was sunny Sunday with a high of 68. I was able to till the full length of the tines after the third pass. I rented the heavy duty tiller from HD. I will be putting down some compost and rye seeds next weekend. I was only going to till 1500 sq. ft, but somehow, I ended up with 1944 sq ft. I am making the top ten list for Georgia next year hell or high water. 

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Made me chuckle. I have seen this theme before, but it is well executed.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey everybody! Happy Thanksgiving ? 

I’ve been busy chopping gourds & pumpkins then saving seeds. 
I’m planning to bake part of the Sog’Chioggoth pumpkin. Hopefully it tastes as good as the reviews. 

Take care of yourselves. I think about this group a lot. Have a happy holiday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving and that everyone has a magical, wonderful holiday season!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Well that was a complete waste of time. The Marina di Chioggia was tasteless & is destined for the compost pile. It’s still a lovely warty thing so I’ll try to grow more next year but never eat them again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I still have my white "gourdkin" things that I painted as ghosts...I just HAD to do this...LOL!!! 









Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I still have my white "gourdkin" things that I painted as ghosts...I just HAD to do this...LOL!!! <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> View attachment 578567
> 
> ...



Hahaha!!! That’s adorable!

I chopped up the Queensland Blue & was surprised by the lack of seeds. Most pumpkins have tons of seeds but QB only had about a hundred


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Just some pics. Finally took down my pumpkin display this past weekend. I only had four pumpkins make it to turkey day. Funny how if they make it to a certain point they just seem to go on and on. I used a sawzall to cut-up my pumkins. I could have never moved the giant otherwise. I was amazed at how thick the the pumpkin walls were. They were a solid six inches all the way around. Who knew that I could incorporate power tools into pumpkin growing. I am so hooked on giant pumpkin growing.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow! You actually used a Sawzall!!That’s pretty darn impressive . I’ve yet to successfully grow giants so I’m supper impressed. 

Finally harvested seeds from Fairytale/Musquee De Provence. 

Krampus Nacht was rained out & we are sad because it’s our 2nd Halloween 
http://krampusnachtdc.com

That’s ok because I’m make Pomegranate Vodka for the Winter Solstice. 

Visions of sugar-plums danced in their heads ... I dream of huge orange or green or gray pumpkins instead!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Anybody have any luck with growing seeds from pumpkins bought at the store? I bought these cool 'tiger stripe" ornamental pumpkins and I really want to try growing them.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ladyfrog said:


> Anybody have any luck with growing seeds from pumpkins bought at the store? I bought these cool 'tiger stripe" ornamental pumpkins and I really want to try growing them.


The way pumpkin genetics work, it's rather unlikely the seeds you saved from a store-bought pumpkin will make a copy of that pumpkin. 

If you have a picture of the pumpkin you purchased, there's a good chance one of us could point you at which seeds to buy.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

So pumpkins are similar to apples in that you can't just save some seeds and grow them. Good to know! Thank you! Here's a pic of one of the "tiger stripe" pumpkins (apple for scale). I think they are so unique. I worked so hard on my pumpkin patch this year and I am eager to get started on next year's.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

^Seeds from that pumpkin should grow. But, the second generation could show different traits. If you want to give it a try, why not.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That appears to be a lil pumpkemon variety. 

http://www.territorialseed.com/product/Lil_Pump_Ke_Mon_Pumpkin_Seed/pumpkins-email

I grew them one year and they were real easy, very short little vines and pretty good producer.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog, you can certainly grow seeds from any pumpkin, but the thing is, is that if the pumpkin you are taking seeds from could have been cross pollinated when it was a baby pumpkin flower from bees carrying pollen from different pumpkins/squash. That pumpkin would still look like it should, but the seeds inside of it could produce a hybrid of what it was originally pollinated with. 

Example: If you scroll back, I did a test of this, myself, this past year. I took seeds from a Jarrahdale pumpkin that we found the year before, grew them and actually got the same Jarrahdales...so they were likely not cross pollinated. On the other hand, I also took seeds from a white pumpkin we found last year, grew them, but did not get the same white pumpkin...instead, I got large, white gourd shaped things...gourdkins, lol. The original white pumpkin must have been cross pollinated with some gourds when it was a baby/female flower. 

Soooo, you can definitely take the chance to see what you get...either the same pumpkin or some hybrid...which could turn out to be a cool hybrid on it's own, like my white gourdkins! Or, order some seeds of the exact pumpkin you want, to play it safe. Good luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Anybody have any luck with growing seeds from pumpkins bought at the store? I bought these cool 'tiger stripe" ornamental pumpkins and I really want to try growing them.


I had an earlier post on this thread asking the same question. I tried growing a variety of pumpkins and corn from store bought (Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart) seeds with minimal success; I was able to grow corn but not pumpkins. I had plenty of growth and numerous male flowers but not a single female (fruit bearing) flower. So I decided to change my strategy. I purchased a variety of pumpkins from various stores / local farms and harvested the seeds. I will try planting these in the spring and see if I have better luck.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep! Fruits (Botanical fruit including --peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers, melons, etc) form from the tissues of the parent plant. No matter what pollinates your Jack Be Little pumpkin flower (for one example) the pumpkin itself will still look like a JBL. Getting Early Giant pollen or Zucchini pollen on the flowers won't make pumpkins on a JBL vine be large, or elongated. 
The seeds inside will be some random combination of characteristics from the pollen and female germ, though. The seeds themselves might or might not look typical of JBL seeds, and if you plant the seeds from one of the crosses above, you might get fruit that looks like a JBL, an Early Giant, a zucchini, or any combination of characteristics between (or unique). 
Now, non-fruiting crops, like corn, where the seed is the thing--- those can show the effects of cross pollination on the current year's crop. It can happen with bean and pea seeds, too, but it's not really common. The shape of the flowers tends to make them self-pollinate.
Anyway, when you buy a pumpkin without knowing what sort of pollen helped form the seeds inside it, you really don't know what sort of fruit the next generation will form. The plants might not even be fertile...or the fruit might have some fantastic new characteristics that neither parent posseses. 

Too bad about the Marina di Chioggia! I wonder whether it got its lack of flavor from a non-MdC parent.

I still have a Galeux d'Eysines, and a couple of the Boston-Marrow-looking NOIDs. The chickens got most of the rest. But I still have the 3 smallest JBL (I left the rest outside with the display, and they froze), 1 slightly larger than baseball sized white pumpkin/squash that I purchased, and one Wee Be Little, that's small for its type, but still 4 or 5X larger than the larger JBLs

Plus ~~~ I already bought some seeds for next year. I'm afraid that even if I just plant 1-2 of each type, I already have more varieties than I have room for! 
Anybody else have seeds purchased? What varieties are others trying? I suppose it's almost time for the 2019 thread!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

One more thing I forgot to mention--
WitchyKitty, I thought of you when I saw this variety-- 3" to 4", smooth skinned, and highly productive, or so it says. I haven't grown them. I'm just tossing the link out in case you want to look for images or reviews on other pages... Just because winter is long, and it's fun to browse and consider the options.
https://www.botanicalinterests.com/product/Little-October-Pumpkin-Seeds


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh...I wonder how much they differ from Wee Be Littles? I have had issues growing WBLs, for some reason, here. They look very similar in shape, color and size. I really love the style, though, especially for painting, so if they grow better than the WBL's, that'd be great! I wish I could find them in a store, though, rather than having to pay shipping. I did find a discount code for 15% off, but that's not much off for one packet of seeds, lol. I'm going to think about them...I may get them...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I decided to order the "Little October Pumpkin" seeds. I checked some other sites for pricing and images. Not too many places carry this one, and the others that did either cost more or had much higher shipping. I signed up for their emails and got a discount code, so that helped to make me feel better about the shipping, lol. (I ordered some Organic Cat Grass Assortment seeds, too, for my babies. It has three types of grass, rather than just one, all in one packet. My kitties like cat grasses and nip when I grow them for them.)

Sooo, once growing season arrives, we will see how these do compared to the similar "Wee Be Littles" that I have been trying to get to do well and failing at, each year, as I said, previously. I usually try to only buy Burpee brand seeds, which is why I wondered if my WBLs kept failing, because I couldn't get them from Burpee and they were some off brand. I hope this brand of the "Little October Pumpkin" seeds from this site will be a good one. I have never heard of the brand or the pumpkin type, before, until ooojen posted the link for me. One reviewer said she had a huge yield of pumpkins from these, so we will see.

Have you ordered from the place you linked me to, before, ooojen? Has anyone else? "Botanical Interests". Has anyone grown "Little October Pumpkins"? I could barely even find any pictures of them on the internet, lol. I am going to try them, anyway, along with my usual JBLs and, as I said before, I want to try some miniature ornamental gourds if I can find seeds for types I might want. All miniatures, this year...and up, up off the ground they will go, like at my old house.

Yes, it is definitely almost time to be starting the 2019 Thread! I have already been browsing for and ordering my seeds for the year, and planning different ways to set up my small garden. Tomorrow is New Years Eve...crazy!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just got my magazines, so will be making my seed purchases soon. 

I've got a couple items already planned. 

Big moose pumpkins (60-100 lb cinderella-ish shaped), Purple Majesty Millet, and having another go at the pumpkins on a stick. Might work in a mini variety or two if I get the new fence built early enough.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah yesss.....it's garden porn time....spring catalogs full of lovely flowers & veggies....just what one needs in the middle of this dark, & so far super wet winter we're having here in MD.

I will try for some sort of gourd/pumpkin vines this year but who knows how they turn out? If we have another wet summer they're doomed, if we don't they may make it.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I was wondering if some of the expert growers who have contributed to this thread may be able to share the best web site locations or places to mail order pumpkin / corn seeds. I'm mainly looking to grow traditional small to medium varieties.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Skeleton Crew, I have posted a response in the 2019 thread and I am sure others will chip in. Here is a link to the 2019 thread: https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/201423-2019-pumpkin-growers-thread.html#post2501351

Let us know what you decide. We have several growers here who love the small varieties.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy New Year!!

Yay for small varieties! Lol

Now, meet you all over in the 2019 Thread!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know whether to answer here, or on the new thread-- Sorry WitchyKitty, that I didn't check back sooner. I have not ordered from that source, but if the pumpkins live up to the reviews, they should be very nice. Just by the description, they sounded like they could have a number of qualities you'd like. I really hope they work well for you. 
Now to check out and bookmark the new thread!


----------

